# Magic Torch - 2009/2010 bulking prep



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Was Contest Prep thread now rebound/bulk thread

*
Prelude:*

Well as there are a good few lads this year competing in the Classic class who post on UK-Muscle, I thought I may as well get mine up here too. It should be a decent class this year and I have no doubt it will be very competitive!

Having read Dave's thread and also Rob's for his show I have decided to post up my thoughts and journey here too. I have been a member on UK-M since 2005 and joined this site as a 23 year old guy looking for advise on gear after stickin a needle in my bum with out even thinking about it, then coming on here to get some info after....as many many people do. As I recall, I got a kick up the **** from PScarb and then had a little run in with DB about something else......LMAO four years on I consider DB to be one of my closest mates, a guy who I look up too in the BB'in world (and in his whoring ways  ) and the guy who is also going to help me do the best I can at the Brits this year.

*History*

I qualified at the Hercules last year, Scott Hortons show, awesome guy and great show. I only really did it as a laugh, Baz and I were in Ibiza and I needed a detox when we got back, he was dieting for the Brits, he said why not do it too and hit the Hercules the week after....at first I thought not, I didn't think I'd be ready and also that I was far too small.

After seeing Baz do his first show and the rebound he got from it, I thought hell why not, and I started my prep 10 and a half weeks out....

It was a tough prep, I was living in Southend 1hr and 45mins from work, my GF hated the BB'ing and offered me little to zero support....I was getting up at 4am to catch the train to london for 5.15 so I could get my hour cardio in before I started....I would also get home at 8pm then train and then do cardio and prep food - often until 11pm....not ideal....

I did it tho, 10 weeks later I was there! I did not have much time to practice posing before the show, I actually had no routine (did it show :lol: ) but I got up there....the way I was feeling before the show I didn't care if I came first or last, I was just happy to have made it and get to rebound lol. It was good having Colin there as a first timer to get through it together, and Littleluke and Pob were both sound backstage with advise (**** taking mostly lol)...

When I got on stage and they called out the results, I was happy as a pig in sh1t....2nd place! I shook Sean Ferguson's hand and the lad who came 3rd (cant remember his name but nice bloke) we did pics and then I walked off stage....then Scott called me back and gave me a bit of paper....wasn't sure what it was and walked off stage, looked down and saw 'Invite to the Britsh Finals' I laughed out loud and thought well there goes the mad rebound hahaha....as I walked out Darren Ball was getting ready for his guest posed to I laughed to him, see you at the finals mate! I couldn't believe it, on the same stage as Daz ball (one of my fav am physiques)...

Got out to the audience and saw Baz, Luke, Pob and all my mates was quality feeling, then when I walked round to see Paul Scarb. Thinking back to the first posts on here when he was givin me advise it was so nice to have him compliment me, made me really happy, then I saw James L and he said I could have done better if I sorted my posing out (I think it was actually 'fcuking posing'  ).

I couldn't believe it, hearing praise from guys like that, ppl you look up to, it was amazing. We all went to Nandos after, it was prob one of the best nights of my life, such a good day. The only real drawback was my GF did not stick around, after my class had finished I went out to see her and she told me she was going home, I had to stick around and watch Baz compete and help him tan etc, but she just went.

*What Happened Next *

I got home that night and had a massive row with her, from there it got worse and basically 3 weeks later, I had moved out and was staying in a spare room at Miss BC's house. I'm not going to talk about the 6 months after that, it was hard the ex gave me the ultimatum about training and her, and our relationship was very one sided anyway, I figured I couldn't give up anymore for her, so I am glad I went on my own. I didn't train that much (2-3 times a week) and I drank a lot and even smoked for a couple of months, it was a tough time, I had gone from being financially sound living with my GF of almost 8 years to living in a house share. I thank Miss BC and Baz and my mates for looking after me in this time, I didn't know if I'd sort it out. But I did. I watched James's DVD one night, and some parts of it really hit home, I stopped the **** and started training and eating properly again. Thats all in the past now.

I have a new GF (Who I met through BC as she was her flatmate), and we moved in together in May (bit soon but hey life is short) and she is 100% fine with what I do, she has even helped do my meals and walks with me in the mornings sometimes, awesome girl


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pics


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite a year mate, lets hope it ends with a big trophy!!

Subscribed to this for sure, bring it on big fella

Dave


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Nice journal and starting post babe!!

I will take a hand in sorting your babboon bum out (only cause i want to be mentioned in your winners speech) So will come up with a few specific exercises to include in your training, wont be much but just enough

 good luck and cant wait to see you on stage hunny!!

xxxxx much love


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Pics


LMAO getting done on Sat mate!



Biggerdave said:


> Quite a year mate, lets hope it ends with a big trophy!!
> 
> Subscribed to this for sure, bring it on big fella
> 
> Dave


Thanks mate, yeah maybe, lots of good guys this year, whatever happens mate me and you have a Nando's with our names all over it after!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Nice journal and starting post babe!!
> 
> ...


Thanks B x :beer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> . I thank Miss BC and Baz and my mates for looking after me in this time, I didn't know if I'd sort it out.


awww hunny you know i was happy to help...... even though i had known you for all of like 2 weeks hahahahah, but hey thats what friends are for no xxxxx

all things happen for a reason babe, if you didnt know baz, you wouldnt have met me, and if you didnt know me you wouldnt have met sophie so its allllllllllll GOOD whoop whoop HAPPY DAYS. After what i saw you go through, im so so thankful i now get to see you happy ( and watch u win at the birts hehe) xxx


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

will be following this one mate


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

very good read, and very glad it all worked out in the end


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Quite the read mate! You word your posts in a fashion that makes it a pleasure to read, good luck!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*Now*

Ok well I was due to start my prep on Monday 27th July, this week was going to be eating clean and getting ready for next week. Well having seen Dave's pics last week I thought bugger time to do some work. Sun I went out and smashed the food, loads of picky bits then KFC for lucch, more crap, Strada for dinner, more crap then bed......

Woke up at 6am on Monday moring for my first 30mins am fasted cardio

Preped my meals and went to work then did my evening workout at 8pm then 20mins cardio PWO....I guess I had started my prep lol

*Diet*

Diet is working on the same thing we did last time (well it worked!) so in the am and early afternoon carbs and highish fats and protein, then no carbs after weighs.

I will bring the total carbs down from all meals when I need too.

Starts at around 3000 cals (2900 on non training and 3100 on training day due to whey and banana pwo). I guess we will move down cals per week or increase the cardio to achieve the weight loss.

I started at around 210 (15st) decent condition with abs, so we will see on the pics at the weekend lol My max weight is 90kg (I think 14st 2lbs) @(182.5cm) 5'11.5", last show I was 87.6 kgs

Here it is:



Training will be the good old adapted Westside routine, Baz and I have been using this for a couple of years now, just changing bits up every now and again.

I will train like this until 3-4 weeks out then switch to split body parts I think.

Day 1 Heavy Upper

incline bench press- 3x6

Bent over rows- 4x8

weighted dips- 3x8

Weighted close grip chins- 3x6

Skulls- 3x15

standing EZ curls- 3x12

lat raises- 3x15

Hanging leg raises- 2 sets

Day 3 Posterior Chain

waist height- clean & Press - 2 working sets

seated leg curls- 3x failure

SL Deadlifts- 3 work sets

Shrugs- 2 x 12 or failure

squats- 2 x 15

one legged extensions- 2x10 each leg

oblique bends-3x15

Calves

Day 5 Rep Upper

Wide grip chin- 3x12

plate loading chest press 3 x 15

seated cable row-3x15

flat bench press- 3x15

Cable cross overs- 3x12-15

Lat raises- 3x12

incline DB curl- 3x10

close grip bench- 3x10

Hanging leg- raises 3 sets

Day 7 Legs

Squats- 2 working sets around 6 reps

Lunges- 20 paces a side

ham curls- 3x10

Stiff leg deadlifts- 3x10

extensions- 3x12

oblique bends- 3x15

Calves


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nice intro mate you going to be detailing diet/supplements and training in here.

also get those pics up 

glad to here about the new girl i know what its like having a girl who doesnt understand training etc. my ex would actually go out of her way to stop me training or mess my diet up but my new girl is much more supportive. this should help ure prep no end.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> will be following this one mate


Thanks mate, defo be good to have your input!



russforever said:


> very good read, and very glad it all worked out in the end


Thanks Russ, not sure if its all over yet mate but I am a lot more humble now for sure!



Con said:


> Quite the read mate! You word your posts in a fashion that makes it a pleasure to read, good luck!


Thanks Con, awesome respect to you as a guy and a BB'er so please pop back now and again!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol beat me to it ha.

diet looks good and training is very similar to what i have just stoped doing and i enoyed it alot.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> nice intro mate you going to be detailing diet/supplements and training in here.
> 
> also get those pics up
> 
> glad to here about the new girl i know what its like having a girl who doesnt understand training etc. my ex would actually go out of her way to stop me training or mess my diet up but my new girl is much more supportive. this should help ure prep no end.


Thanks Hilly, yeah I will be recording everything, diet, training - weights used, supps - not too sure on gear yet but PM is welcome, prob bore you lot to tears with my moaning about food haha!

Yeah on the girl front its a shame eh? Still if she gave up some stuff for me I might have met her halfway but you know what I think mate? Fcuk em, if they love you they will put up with it, people always change if its not BB'ing is something else, she changed a lot and I did too (for her) but in the end you need to look after yourself...no kids involved (only two cats lol) so that is life! :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

totally agree mate, i had even moved to her town to please her but she wasnt happy so she got binned while i was in magaluf with the lads 

pm coming ure way


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Also you will notice the new sig, Bulk Supplements Direct have decided to help me to the British I will be using exclusivly their supps to get me there this year. DB is already a part of their team and I'm glad to be too.

I have been using their supps for ages and I am happy with the product range, they do everything I need to get me fuelled and ready for business.

I am using:

Milk and Whey blend in my morning, PWO and pre bed shakes

Waxy Maize Starch PWO (rather than banana)

Glutimine (pre cardio and WO)

BCAA's (pre and post wo)

CEE Creatine (pre and post wo

I prefer using bulk supps rather than branded supps as I like to mix my own formulas and amounts, I have done for a long time.

Thanks to the team at BSD!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

do you use their milk and whey blend or buy them seperate and mix it?

also how do you find it compared to products like pro pep etc if you have tried them mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BSD are awesome, i use the milk and whey (hilly it comes mixed)

chocolate is YUM YUM


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> do you use their milk and whey blend or buy them seperate and mix it?
> 
> also how do you find it compared to products like pro pep etc if you have tried them mate


Comes already mixed mate

Honestly I like pro petide.....BUT the reason I stoped using it was the mixability thing, its ok if you always have a blender handy, but in a shaker the BSD stuff is a couple of hard shakes and your good. Its a lot cheaper too, and protein is protein, every two hours get it in ya.

When your out and about and its in your bag or PWO, so much easier.

IMO


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO getting done on Sat mate!
> 
> Thanks mate, yeah maybe, lots of good guys this year, whatever happens mate me and you have a Nando's with our names all over it after!


Hell yeah bro, better pre warn them were coming


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Miss bc and magic thnks ill get a kilo to try when i re introduce powders and will get a small tub of pro pep and test both


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bro, what Vits and mins you using?

I need to get my grubby little mits on some- any good places?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> Miss bc and magic thnks ill get a kilo to try when i re introduce powders and will get a small tub of pro pep and test both


They do samples mate http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/Milk_Whey_Protein_Sample.html



LittleChris said:


> Bro, what Vits and mins you using?
> 
> I need to get my grubby little mits on some- any good places?


I use:

Cranberry

Garlic

Vit C

Vit b12

Vit e

Milk thistle

Multi vits

I get mine from www.zipvit.co.uk mate, a lot cheaper than holland and barett and the like.... decent service too, and give away a lot of freebees the more you buy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice journal already mate good luck to ya


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Suppose I better write an entry then lol

I'm at home, finished work at 7.30 and got in and grabbed a pint of water and ice after my stroll home, I have a mini Mac thing plugged in to my TV and i'm well out of my depth...dont know any shortcut keys for the thing, unlike my PC, and the keyboard is tiny lol

I got delivered a massive case of wine at work today, someone I did some work for a while ago had been away and when he returned he sent me the wine as a thank you, I love a glass of wine when I get home on a Friday. So today I had to carry 12 bottles of nice quality new world wine all the way home, and when I got in all I can do is stare at it and drink my water lol Tiny Tom give me some NLP techniques to mentally turn it in too wine! LOL

Anyway, cardio this morning was my usual route, 30mins fast paced walk on the mean streets of Brixton and Clapham. Fasted as per with 10g glutamine.

I got back home and cooked my food for the day and had my first egg and oat with whey shake.

Work is tough, every day we get fresh fruit and pastry's delivered and also get lunch bought in for us, we also have 4 fully stocked fridges with EVERY thing in them and all the goodies, sweets, crisps and choc you can see, bagels and breads too.....all off the menu 

I dont really mind tho shows good will power, there are lots of herbal teas and ice cold diet cokes and water too, we also have an ice machine which is cool. I have a little gym at work to which I will try and use for my cardio when I start work early (6am) I will get there early and do cardio then have a shower after.

The rest of today was easy just had my second shake at 11 sish, then turkey rice and veg at 2.30 and 5.30.

Dinner tonight is 250g lean mince mixed with peppers and red onoons. I will have this every 3rd day for dinner and also salmon every 3rd day too.

The GF is out with her Sister tonight - not sure which one she has 4 of them lol. I'm gonna have an early one tho as I help her set up her Market stall on a sat morning. I'll do my cardio walking to her sisters house in the morning to get the stock (about 45mins away) then i'll train at 12 ish. this will mean I have my PWO whey a little early so i'll just wait 90mins after to have my turkey meals (the 2nd 3 hours later). The rest of day will pan out as normal.

Well see, things never go to plan haha

On a side note my GF painted me an awesome picture for my birthday, I will tale a snap of it and post it up, she did a pop art style one of a pic from my last show its awesome (not just cause its of me tho, but it helps lol)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wtf,wheres the pics? you know i can only read things with pictures in them.

preferably butt shots xx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be a decent in depth journal mate, will be following


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> wtf,wheres the pics? you know i can only read things with pictures in them.
> 
> preferably butt shots xx


he has a interesting butt too, you will like it weeman :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Weeman, BC is right my glutes are famous...they are the talk of my gym pmsl

Cheers Tom, I always write as I think, I hope that when ppl read it they will get inside my thoughts lol

My GF sisters other half has taken them to the market this morning, so I could have a lay in (well until 8am which is a massive lay in for me lol) which was good, I did 45mins cardio this morning as it was a nice sunny one and I didn't want to stop haha had my 10g glutamine before and off I went....really funny living in clapham this time around though, when I was in southend I used to walk down the beach and look out to sea etc....in Clapham tho you find your eyes firmly planted on the floor trying to avoid dog sh1t and puke from the 'single young professionals' that inhabit the Common....funny place..

Right well time for 20mns of Guitar Hero then breakfast.....will be the usual four eggs, 75g oats and whey....joy!

Think tomo will be swapped for brown toast and scrambled egg.....sweet.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

O pics should be done today


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL Weeman, BC is right my glutes are famous...they are the talk of my gym pmsl
> 
> Cheers Tom, I always write as I think, I hope that when ppl read it they will get inside my thoughts lol
> 
> ...


guitar hero cardio mmmmmmmm might try that myself :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice journal dude!

I prob wont be reading it as i'll be getting it 10 fold over email the next 12 weeks!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wait a minute,you rock out to GH too? what ones you got?

and its nearly 12 hours since i laste posted and still no pics,your gner get negged at this rate mate,i need journals to be like kids LadyBird books.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice to see your journal on here mate. Just got mine up aswell.

Will be following it and just subscribed.

Great first introduction post. I went through something similiar.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, yes Jamie!

Will be following VERY closely, subscribed :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> guitar hero cardio mmmmmmmm might try that myself :lol:


Haha its awesome!



DB said:


> Nice journal dude!
> 
> I prob wont be reading it as i'll be getting it 10 fold over email the next 12 weeks!


Fair one!

DB and I prob send 20-30 emails a day, sometimes ash and stu if their about too, this last week I have been moaning like a bitch....'oi baz can I eat a pickled onion?!' LMAO



weeman said:


> wait a minute,you rock out to GH too? what ones you got?
> 
> and its nearly 12 hours since i laste posted and still no pics,your gner get negged at this rate mate,i need journals to be like kids LadyBird books.


TBH Weeman your lucky I was considering making this journo NGA (No Gingers Allowed) but as you are my second mass slut hore after DB I allowed it  xxx (Pics today I hope dude)



willsey4 said:


> Nice to see your journal on here mate. Just got mine up aswell.
> 
> Will be following it and just subscribed.
> 
> Great first introduction post. I went through something similiar.


Thanks mate - i'll pop in on yours and input if I can 

Women are a funny lot eh?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> Yes, yes Jamie!
> 
> Will be following VERY closely, subscribe :thumbup1:


Thanks Max, looking ripped in the avvy dude - will catch up on FB about what we chatted about earlier 

By the way Baz the attention Max is getting on FB he is defo up for your crown bud lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pics? 

Nice to have a journal which offers some personal insight rather than just a list of exercises and "lats fried" comment after them. :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Max, looking ripped in the avvy dude - will catch up on FB about what we chatted about earlier
> 
> By the way Baz the attention Max is getting on FB he is defo up for your crown bud lol


are u kidding me? i'm gonna go sabotage his profile


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Max, looking ripped in the avvy dude - will catch up on FB about what we chatted about earlier
> 
> By the way Baz the attention Max is getting on FB he is defo up for your crown bud lol


Yeah kool mate :thumbup1: thanks bro 

Haha atention whore numero uno beby :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Pics?
> 
> Nice to have a journal which offers some personal insight rather than just a list of exercises and "lats fried" comment after them. :lol:


Thanks mate, this log is more for me to look back on and see where I was at the time you know? Plus anyone who knows me knows I talk far far too much lol



DB said:


> are u kidding me? i'm gonna go sabotage his profile


No doubt.... :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok pic time....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More.....


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

looking good pal


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

One last one - the painting my GF did for my Bday.....presented by Baz lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice work mate, legs are virtually ready already:thumbup1: Nothing glaringly weak, looking forward to seeing the progress, now treat yourself to a doughnut!!

Ps was the sun a bit bright in your eyes? :lol:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello mate do you stay fairly lean all year round?

oh yeah water those hangin baskets lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And clean that barbecue.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so training...

Just hooked up with Baz for an upper body session, due to his bike smash he was still a little sore in his hands and legs so he jumped in where he could.

Weights wise I dont really give a stuff....I'm dieting now so we are not expecting massive growth....maybe a coupe of pounds would be good, so I am training for stimulation and fatigue.

Bench press, 1x10 @ 60kg's, 1 x 8 @ 90kg, 2 x 6 @ 120kgs.

Weighted dips, 1 x 20 @ bw+20kg, 2 x 8 @ bw+40kgs

Lat pull down (normally pull ups but baz cant so swapped) cant remember weight, most of stack for 3 x 8

Bent over rows, 1 x 10 @ 60kgs, 1 x 10 @ 90kgs, 2 x 8 (6) @ 110kgs.

Lat raises, 3 x 12 @ 14kgs

Skull crushes, 1 x 12 @ 40kgs, 2 x 12 @ 50kgs

Hammer curls, cant remember but finished off nice.

We went home then and took pics, did 50g whey and 25g WMS.

I was 14st 10lbs this morning (206lbs) which I was happy with.

Excuses the paleness (I am Scottish) and the dodgy hair, but I dont really care - I will in 3 months but I aint going out until then and I dont care LMAO

I think I'm happy, and Baz too.

We had a brief chat and we are going to keep everything the way it is. No cheat this week, I dont really need one so we'll look again next week, might have one then....I really dont care though I want to hae a good first 4 weeks and get down as much as possible, then have a steady last 8 weeks so that we have time to try things out.

Again massive thanks to Baz, he is such a calming influence, never gets me stressed about anything and will always tell me straight. Muchos love amego.

Just chillin tonight, Sophie will be back in an hour or so, will cook some nice salmon and spinach for dinner, she eats the diet stuff for dinner too in support of me, great girl.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Nice work mate, legs are virtually ready already:thumbup1: Nothing glaringly weak, looking forward to seeing the progress, now treat yourself to a doughnut!!
> 
> Ps was the sun a bit bright in your eyes? :lol:


Tnx mate, hams and glutes are a little fat, but they will dry out well think, defo need chest and bi's, this is my main target next year.....hey but you know what Nothing we can do about it now make :lol:

In your journal someone commented on your pics with a comment like....'good work, need more this and that, not being horrible I always give constructive critique...' I was gonna post and say something but I didn't want to be negitive in your journal....it ****ed me off cause when your preppin there is NOTHING you can do about it, and we all know our weak stuff....it just serves no purpose! mini rant over lol



DRED said:


> hello mate do you stay fairly lean all year round?
> 
> oh yeah water those hangin baskets lol


Yeah Paul, I never really carry fat, proper ecto mate

LOL I moved here in May and have only been in the garden 4-5 times haha



dmcc said:


> And clean that barbecue.


PMSL not like i'm gona use it this year!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Before leaving for the gym...I always "exercise" the soul...this morning I had a great "workout"...one of the devotion readings was in Psalm 25...specifically verse 4 and 5..."Show me Thy ways. O Lord; teach me they paths." "Lead me in thy truth and teach me: for THOU ART THE GOD OF MY SALVATION. On Thee do I wait all the day."


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lol cheers Chris, guess this is some kind of drive by? 

Well today is a chill the feck out day, woke up at 10ish and had my breakfast, rather than oats and eggs and whey I had brown toast (3 slices) and 4 eggs scrambled with a scoop of whey (and a cup of tea with a touch of skimmed milk!) which was amazing pmsl

Even tho this is nothing like a cheat meal (the cals etc are the same as meal one) it is something I only ever have on the weekend, 1) it gives me something to look forward too and 2) oats fill me up more than bread so its better to have oats on a training day.

As I woke up fairly late and I'm not doing much all day, I will have oats and eggs as my next meal and prob miss out one of my turkey and rice meals later (i'll just have a whey shake) and then have my turkey and veg in the evening and then the shake before bed.

No morning cardio this morning as I am going out for a long walk with the GF later (after the F1) for an hour and a half round Clapham Common and prob to Oval.

Back to training tomorrow with posterior chain.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice one for getting a journal up J

will follow this closely - legs are in very good nick now you should be shredded by october


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nice journal mate, ill be following, its intresting to see all the journals for the brittish espically the classics as this is possibly the class ill be going for in the near future.

good luck mate.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Mate a good read so far. Your looking bang on target from the pics.

Will see you down at the finals. Good luck

Kami


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking nice and lean in the pics J, will look awesome when you compete:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> nice one for getting a journal up J
> 
> will follow this closely - legs are in very good nick now you should be shredded by october


Thanks mate, I love legs one of my fav bits to train!



LOCUST said:


> Nice journal mate, ill be following, its intresting to see all the journals for the brittish espically the classics as this is possibly the class ill be going for in the near future.
> 
> good luck mate.


No worries mate chip in when you can, there defo are a lot of guys doing the classics, I think its going to be a good class 



Origin said:


> Mate a good read so far. Your looking bang on target from the pics.
> 
> Will see you down at the finals. Good luck
> 
> Kami


Thanks Kami, yeah 12 weeks buddy will be a great weekend!



WRT said:


> Looking nice and lean in the pics J, will look awesome when you compete:thumbup1:


Thanks Tom, I hope I can get in the same nick as last time or slightly better!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok So yesterday was good, awesome F1 race, Lewis did great happy for the lad. I didn't do much else all afternoon, we went for a walk as planned then I came home and watched Oceans 12 with her then cooked dinner. I also cooked all my meals until Wed too 

This week I am covering the trade floor so I start work at 6.45, not ideal as I have to get up and do my cardio early, but certainly not as bad as when I lived in Southend lol

I got up at 4.50am and left at 5 for my cardio, this morning it was ****ing it down but I actually love it so that was ok, I did 40mins this morning as I took another route and it was a little longer but was an ok walk. I had a shower, made my oats and left for work at 6.15.

Getting all the stupid questions again (as I did last week), why you not having lunch....why you bringing your own in....bored already....

Tonight is Posterior chain, great workout, quite fast paced and interesting. 20mins cardio PWO too. Fun.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking like a proper George foreman grill in those pics mate.

Lean mean fat stripping machine 

Looking in good condition! I will be following


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking lean, dieting shouldnt be that hard as already in decent nick,

What gear you got going in pal?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Diet is not too difficult as I'm still eating 3200 cals a day lol, its just the lack of nice food that kills!

I'm not having a cheat meal for 2 weeks either as I want to get my body used to the clean food for a while, and I wont really need it. Sat will prob be my first one!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good starting position there- going for the Nasser look with the glasses?

You seem to have nice detail in the legs and veins in calves already, top half not so much.

Does your bottom half come in first or what?

Looking forward to this either way :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Good starting position there- going for the Nasser look with the glasses?
> 
> not on purpose, just tend to walk in to walls otherwise, blind as a bat me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well just training Posterior chain, here's what I did;

Waist height clean and press 3 x 6 @ 80kgs

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Shrugs 2 x 15 @ 130kgs

ATG Squats 2 x 12 @ 100kgs

Single leg press 2 x 10 @ feck knows just under half stack

Lying leg curls 2 x 10(8) @ see above

Seated calf raise 4 x 20 @ 50 kgs

Standing calve raises 3 x 10 @ 75% stack

I then did 20mins cardio in the cross trainer, got the one under the air con blower so was happy days 

Chill tonight, dinner usual turkey and roasted veg, then 2 scoops protein before bed.

Now see whats on the telly cause I'm doing jack tonight....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Popping in, see how the pencil necks do it....

Lettuce leaves and cardio and high reppage YAAWWWWWWN

err

as you were


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Now see whats on the telly cause I'm doing jack tonight....


Whos Jack? :lol:

You dirty bugger you :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Popping in, see how the pencil necks do it....
> 
> Lettuce leaves and cardio and high reppage YAAWWWWWWN
> 
> ...


You can pop back for the rebound cycle on Oct 19th, couldn't run one last time this time it will be massive


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> You can pop back for the rebound cycle on Oct 19th, couldn't run one last time this time it will be massive


Prob will mate

Only so much "cardio" "feel hungry" "cheat meal nandos (whoppee fckin doo)" "Dropping water" "lethargic" "ketosis" [email protected] I can take:lol: :lol:

I prefer "PBs" "up dose" "20lb gain" "jaffa cakes" "stella":beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Prob will mate
> 
> Only so much "cardio" "feel hungry" "cheat meal nandos (whoppee fckin doo)" "Dropping water" "lethargic" "ketosis" [email protected] I can take:lol: :lol:
> 
> I prefer "PBs" "up dose" "20lb gain" "jaffa cakes" "stella":beer:


LMAO mate I wont be moaning that much - its only 12 weeks then I can eat what the feck I want again, plus I'll look the nuts by then and my FB whoring can start again haha

On the cheat meal side I need inspiration, Nando's can do one, I'm thinkin start at home with Jaffa cakes and haribo then all you can eat chicken and rib shack followed by krispy kream doughnuts on the way home.... Sound better :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good luck jamie...

I never knew you were a fellow sweaty.....you don't look as white as me!

Are you sporting a big ginger baw bag in they shorts?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Uriel said:


> good luck jamie...
> 
> I never knew you were a fellow sweaty.....you don't look as white as me!
> 
> Are you sporting a big ginger baw bag in they shorts?


Thanks mate, I was born in Falkirk then we moved down to London when I was 5ish and been here ever since, still pop up every now and again to see family etc 

No one in my family is a ginger, I think in my clan they were drowned in the loch at birth LMAO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well this morning was the usual cardio route, 30mins fasted. All my meals are the same and on time today so thats good.

Had these delivered to the office today but one of our vendors:



Great! haha

Not too fussed, Baz said I should swap the evening turkey for red meat every few days and salmon on another, tonight I'm having home made burgers DB style (not sure if I can post his top secret recipe on here tho lol). I will have them with spinach and peppers lightly pan fried in olive oil and a little light vinegar....should be nice!

Pickled onions too....in a whole jar there are only 3.4g carbs and 1g protein, thats like 17kals per jar! Little things eh?

Gimmie the jaffas and stella JW x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> , tonight I'm having home made burgers DB style


pppfffttttt DB style they are better when i make them aye barry................... :tongue:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

those doughnuts look lush! I aint had them for ages!

Yeah homemade burgers are pretty cheap and simple.. Just like MissBC


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> those doughnuts look lush! I aint had them for ages!
> 
> Yeah homemade burgers are pretty cheap and simple.. Just like MissBC


ohhhhhhhhhhh your soooo funny.... just wait till you get home you smart ass.......... h34r:

I'll be waiting to suck u off and let u blow it all over my face for pics in the MA


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PMSL!! Harsh Baz


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh your soooo funny.... just wait till you get home you smart ass.......... h34r:
> 
> I'll be waiting to suck u off and let u blow it all over my face for pics in the MA


Damn B! I'll be leaving in 5 mins! play with my cats and start yourself off or something


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh your soooo funny.... just wait till you get home you smart ass.......... h34r:
> 
> I'll be waiting to suck u off and let u blow it all over my face for pics in the MA


F*cks sake I don't have access:cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh your soooo funny.... just wait till you get home you smart ass.......... h34r:
> 
> I'll be waiting to suck u off and let u blow it all over my face for pics in the MA





DB said:


> Damn B! I'll be leaving in 5 mins! play with my cats and start yourself off or something


dam you and your stupid mod powers.......

:cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> F*cks sake I don't have access:cursing:


good cause you would prob send me some horrible crude filth message again like last time!!! :ban:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> good cause you would prob send me some horrible crude filth message again like last time!!! :ban:


PMSL yeah sorry about that!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

hey jamie, really enjoying the journal so far, very detailed. Subscribed. What do you do for a living mate if you dont mind, sounds awesome with all the junk food there lol

Jonesy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jonesy2411 said:


> hey jamie, really enjoying the journal so far, very detailed. Subscribed. What do you do for a living mate if you dont mind, sounds awesome with all the junk food there lol
> 
> Jonesy


Thanks mate, its not all junk food they have loads of cereal bars and rice cakes and nuts, fruit etc etc 

I work for a Hedge Fund (investment bank), its a good job in a crap market lol We used to have a smaller office, but when the industry was doing well, we bought a lot bigger office (as we were going to go from 80 staff to 160) then the crash happened, credit crunch, and we went from 80 down to 50 

Luckily for me I work in Infrastructure (IT lol) we look after all the trading applications, PC's, Servers, Phones, Communications etc and we also host the back up systems for NY, so I have a lot of kit that needs looking after, therefore we held all three of out dept intact. My boss is in NY and he hates coming over here so he wont sack any of us as we never really need him as we look after the systems well (touch wood).

Its a hard job, when we moved office I worked from 6am till midnight for 4 days to get everything in and working, I often have to do weekend work and get calls out of hours - and I dont get paid any over time LMAO We get a bonus which takes this in to consideration at the end of the year...this year should be ok for me (last year was awful due to the market) as we are making good money again.

Last year when I lived in Southend it was an hour and 45min commute in and out, that was hard but this year as I live in south London its only 25mins each way so it should be a lot easier


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well didn't train last night as it was a rest day.

Did naff all, cooked the burgers, which were good, more spice next time I think tho 

This morning's cardio was tough, normally I'm fine but this morning I was really tired, yawning the whole way through....I've not been sleeping very well, my tinnitus is playing up badly ATM and its driving me mad at night.....

Looking forward to the gym tonight, Rep upper is a quick paced workout, not much rest between sets, last time I did it with a personal trainer and my gym and DB, the PT had to go off to be sick LMAO

Will be the usual cardio PWO, 20mins cross trainer.

Has anyone used Life Fitness stuff before? We are getting a Treadmill, cross trainer and bike in the gym at the office soon, might use these for my cardio soon?

11 weeks on Sat people....79 days....21 more chest sessions.....


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good work mate, keep going. 79 days...bloody ell!

Life fitness are pretty decent kit mate, a lot of chains use them.

Dave


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah not long left mate, I cant wait to be 4 weeks out, thats the best bit 

Cool, we'll see when it comes  I might get them to buy a few ab balls so I can do some core work on rest days.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

> Looking forward to the gym tonight, Rep upper is a quick paced workout, not much rest between sets, last time I did it with a personal trainer and my gym and DB, the PT had to go off to be sick LMAO
> 
> Hahah that was too funny! it wasn't even that hard of a session and he was hanging like a b1tch!
> 
> ...


I'm bored already email me dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> I'm bored already email me dude


Joker you only been in an hour!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MissBC said:


> I'll be waiting to suck u off and let u blow it all over my face for pics in the MA


 :bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:

:thumbup1:

Good girl :beer:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

life fitness is good kit - fitness first and esporta use it 

Didnt realise you worked in IT, i work as a service manager - basically have to deal with escallations etc for a managed services provider.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Joker you only been in an hour!


try 15mins! I start at 9:30!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> life fitness is good kit - fitness first and esporta use it
> 
> Didnt realise you worked in IT, i work as a service manager - basically have to deal with escallations etc for a managed services provider.


Ah cool your one of the people I like to shout at down the phone LMAO, already had one run in this morning with the people that manage our MPLS, I love tren pmsl


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

DB said:


> try 15mins! I start at 9:30!


Thats just poor effort.. I was in by 7:30am!

But then again.. its my last day here.. Bring on redundancy :lol:

:ban:

Jamie - Keep it tight'


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

When doing the cardio Jamie do you literally walk like the speed walkers and look funny :lol:

Or do you just pick up the pace of a normal walk? Or do a slow job.. Im asking as im doing a cut as of next week and interested to know the approach to AM cardio as I wont have access to x-trainer etc.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Goose said:


> When doing the cardio Jamie do you literally walk like the speed walkers and look funny :lol:
> 
> Or do you just pick up the pace of a normal walk? Or do a slow job.. Im asking as im doing a cut as of next week and interested to know the approach to AM cardio as I wont have access to x-trainer etc.


LOL I'm not too sure what it looks like mate 

Basically I just walk fast paced until I feel like my heart rate is up, I was told a good way to measure it is that you would find it hard to hold a conversation while walking. Just walk as fast as you can mate lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah cool your one of the people I like to shout at down the phone LMAO, already had one run in this morning with the people that manage our MPLS, I love tren pmsl


Muahahaha, Yep :innocent: i pitty the bloke...

i get to shout at the suppliers though, we once had a carrier engineer go to our customers site and get lost in the car park for an hour and a half FPMSL :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I'm not too sure what it looks like mate
> 
> Basically I just walk fast paced until I feel like my heart rate is up, I was told a good way to measure it is that you would find it hard to hold a conversation while walking. Just walk as fast as you can mate lol


LOL I can just picture me doing this.. with a techno beat in the background!! I am 99% sure I will look like a walking pleb!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I'm not too sure what it looks like mate
> 
> Basically I just walk fast paced until I feel like my heart rate is up, I was told a good way to measure it is that you would find it hard to hold a conversation while walking. Just walk as fast as you can mate lol


i go at speed 6 incline 12 - puts my hr in perfect fat burning teritory :gun_bandana:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> i go at speed 6 incline 12 - puts my hr in perfect fat burning teritory :gun_bandana:


Its hard to do that on the road mate! lol

Do you train at the Works? Do they have cardio stuff there?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Its hard to do that on the road mate! lol
> 
> Do you train at the Works? Do they have cardio stuff there?


DOH! should have read the previous posts :lol: .

LOL yeah train at the works, they have the basic cardio stuff there and a punch bag, i also have a nice shiny pulse spin bike at home  so i get to watch tv boxsets whilst doing my cardio in the mornings LOL.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> :bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Good girl :beer:


you do realise i DIDNT write that hey goose!!! hahahahahah although im sure he was satisfied with my efforts last night:laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MissBC said:


> you do realise i DIDNT write that hey goose!!! hahahahahah although im sure he was satisfied with my efforts last night:laugh:


Don't you worry missey.. I already heard :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> :laugh: I am messing with you cheeky :tongue:


:laugh: god i had horrid thoughts DB has posted a 'field report' in the MA and boy was he gonna get it if he had hahahaha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Guys this is my journal can you post crap elsewhere please? thanks


Mate, your journal is filled with cardio and hi rep sh1t and lettuce leaf diets, not even any dose discussion...

Cant really get more crap than that TBH :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Mate, your journal is filled with cardio and hi rep sh1t and lettuce leaf diets, not even any dose discussion...
> 
> Cant really get more crap than that TBH :lol: :lol:


Oi I had rice today mofo...

Plus if I did put up my dose's you'd only say its not enough anyway PMSL :lol:

You can come back on Oct 19th with my rebound cycle


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmmm someone deleted my post............... hmmmmmmm

anyway sorry J

Il keep it training/diet related!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry J - You know that subject of you know who and you know what just makes me go all gooey inside :thumb:

Your not restricting calories are you on the diet? High calories, More cardio yeah?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Mate, your journal is filled with cardio and hi rep sh1t and lettuce leaf diets, not even any dose discussion...
> 
> Cant really get more crap than that TBH :lol: :lol:


that is hilarious!! lmfao!

don't worry about him J! all the gear no idea 

Think he is jealous he can't fit into the swimsuit class with his gammy arm,knee etc :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Goose said:


> Sorry J - You know that subject of you know who and you know what just makes me go all gooey inside :thumb:
> 
> Your not restricting calories are you on the diet? High calories, More cardio yeah?


No worries, dont mind a bit of banter.

I am restricting them mate - just not very much, there is loads of room to tighten the diet up, droping measures in places to half what they are now etc but for the moment I will use cardio to drop fat and high protein and fats to keep muscle


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Jamie, glad to see the journal up mate, always like folowing your progress after sharing such intimate moments together, holding hands at first show together. Guess it's like first [email protected] except routine lasted longer for me:lol: :lol:
> 
> Looking in really decent condition mate and should be peeled by the time showday arrives. If you need someone to moan at, sound off etc just drop me a line mate:thumbup1: I will be up for the weekend at final so will see you there.
> 
> *Just remember mate the comp is now, every morning, every workout.* *Show day is the presentation of the award* :thumbup1:


I hate new age pretentious hippie bollox like that...

"The way you move, the way you stand, you got it all, you got the winning combination, your so HOT, come on and show us what you got":lol: :lol:

No Jamie, your dieting for a fckin swimsuit show covered in marmite to a poorly choreographed dance routine to cheesy music and dont fckin forget it..

In the scheme of life its pretty fckin pathetic really:whistling:

Good luck mate:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Jamie, glad to see the journal up mate, always like folowing your progress after sharing such intimate moments together, holding hands at first show together. Guess it's like first [email protected] except routine lasted longer for me:lol: :lol:
> 
> Looking in really decent condition mate and should be peeled by the time showday arrives. If you need someone to moan at, sound off etc just drop me a line mate:thumbup1: I will be up for the weekend at final so will see you there.
> 
> Just remember mate the comp is now, every morning, every workout. Show day is the presentation of the award:thumbup1:


Thanks Colin, good of you to drop by mate.

Yeah that was a really good day, I will remember it well, complete jokes the whole way through. It'll be great to have your support come the day fella.

Yep every morning and every workout matey, loving it this time around


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I hate new age pretentious hippie bollox like that...
> 
> "The way you move, the way you stand, you got it all, you got the winning combination, your so HOT, come on and show us what you got":lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


FPMSL!

I always fail on that when people ask me 'so what do you actually have to do at a bodybuilding comp....' er....get naked and paint yourself, then flex while loads of other men shout 'KEEP IT TIGHT'....'THATS IT, GO ON SQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEZE'

Actually I need to think about my routine.....have been watching yours on you tube Joe....might have to steal the glute poses  :thumb:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I hate new age pretentious hippie bollox like that...
> 
> "The way you move, the way you stand, you got it all, you got the winning combination, your so HOT, come on and show us what you got":lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


ever considered motivational speaking?? lol

good luck with the diet Magic


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> FPMSL!
> 
> I always fail on that when people ask me 'so what do you actually have to do at a bodybuilding comp....' er....get naked and paint yourself, then flex while loads of other men shout 'KEEP IT TIGHT'....'THATS IT, GO ON SQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEZE'
> 
> Actually I need to think about my routine.....have been watching yours on you tube Joe....might have to steal the glute poses  :thumb:


I was young I needed the money:whistling:

I think there might be "rules" regarding that pose now mate

However, Chicks dig it:thumbup1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

also... you dont want this to happen


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Shorty,

Fcukin PMSL at the comments on the Bicep tear video!! Those boys dont half get moody! I love it when ppl see things like that and feel the need to comment.....ON ROIDS.....DUMBASS....keyboard warriors lol

That posing video does it for me tho, when was that from Joe? I love your perceived arrogance, I know its not (well maybe a little), but I love the self confidence - if I can add a little bit of that to my routine I will 'do a Joe' at some point for the ****s and giggles on the british stage. Love ya man


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers Shorty,
> 
> Fcukin PMSL at the comments on the Bicep tear video!!


yep this comment is true tho..

"man, he'd have been fine﻿ if he didn't have that crappy 80's music going.. no good for the motivation you know"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorty said:


> also... you dont want this to happen


Oh I dont know, Its come back more peaky and 19.5" cold with little training..

Actually more symmetrical TBH..

try it, might get some alpha gunnage:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers Shorty,
> 
> Fcukin PMSL at the comments on the Bicep tear video!! Those boys dont half get moody! I love it when ppl see things like that and feel the need to comment.....ON ROIDS.....DUMBASS....keyboard warriors lol
> 
> That posing video does it for me tho, when was that from Joe? I love your perceived arrogance, I know its not (well maybe a little), but I love the self confidence - if I can add a little bit of that to my routine I will 'do a Joe' at some point for the ****s and giggles on the british stage. Love ya man


That was about 13+ years ago (fck me im old







)

I was pretty confident, becuase I knew I looked good..

If you know your in shape, you cant wait to show it off, if your off you feel embarassed up there,

Guy who beat me was a monster, won overall if i remember, actually beat that pro peter "elvis" brown, That massive coloured dude...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate, its not all junk food they have loads of cereal bars and rice cakes and nuts, fruit etc etc
> 
> I work for a Hedge Fund (investment bank), its a good job in a crap market lol We used to have a smaller office, but when the industry was doing well, we bought a lot bigger office (as we were going to go from 80 staff to 160) then the crash happened, credit crunch, and we went from 80 down to 50
> 
> ...


great answer mate thanks. Always looked up to guys like you and baz, having been a member for a while also, looking forward to the journey

Jonesy


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Loving the background music in the video!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jonesy2411 said:


> great answer mate thanks. Always looked up to guys like you and baz, having been a member for a while also, looking forward to the journey
> 
> Jonesy


Cheers mate thats a great compliment. I hope you can get something out of the journal and one day maybe have your own contest prep up here too. I think UK-M has helped a lot of people get more out of training and its still growing.

:beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Busy day at work today but I managed to get out on time (will have to log in later tho and do some bits) got to the gym at 4.30...

Ok tonights training was Rep upper, the gym was nice and quiet so I had great momentum:

Wide grip pull ups 3 x 12 @ BW

Plate loading chest press 3 x 15 @ 40kg per side

Seated close grip row 3 x 15 @ half stack

Bench Flat press 3 x 15 @ 60kgs (was hard slow controlled reps)

Cable cross overs 3 x 12 @ 35kgs

Lat raises seated legs off floor 3 x 12 @ 14kgs

Dumbell curls single arm standing 3 x 12 @ 22kgs

CGBO 3 x 12 @ 60kgs

Finished off arms on cable curl and push downs drop set....good knows what weight I was too busy looking in the mirror at my pumped arms lol 

Was a great session, hit the cross trainer after form my cardio (20mins), then went home.

I'm gonna have turkey and peppers and onions again, and half a jar of pickled onions too LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Hearts on fire

Strong desire

Rages deep within

Hearts on fi uuugh!

Good **** J keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

j, get yourself some boxsets for cardio mate - something like "sex in the city" will be perfect for you... :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I did this last year, really got in to Lost  Up to series 5 now, if anyone knows where you can get the boxset of that (cant find it in the shops) then let me know!

Seriously tho which other box sets are good? Been told Heros is good?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Prison Break.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I did this last year, really got in to Lost  Up to series 5 now, if anyone knows where you can get the boxset of that (cant find it in the shops) then let me know!
> 
> Seriously tho which other box sets are good? Been told Heros is good?


I tunes has it in HD :thumb:

Other boxsets -

The wire

Heroes

Sopranos

24

Prison Break

Dexter

Band of Brother's - Awesome!

Rome(lots of hot nekkid women)

La Femme Nikita


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Jamie,

Just popped in to have a read through your journal. :thumb:

Its a good read!

Keep up all the hard work & good luck hun!

Helen x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> I tunes has it in HD :thumb:
> 
> Other boxsets -
> 
> ...


I aint paying for them LMAO I'll just borrow them off mates and burn them to my Hard drive!

Unless anyone knows any good torrent sites? I never figured that stuff out, I dont really get time at home to mess about on my Mac....I should really....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dawse said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Just popped in to have a read through your journal. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'm trying hard, nearly two weeks in now and I'm getting in to my stride, first cheat meal on sat so I have something to look forward too 

x


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

BSG is awesome if you like your scifi.....and piratebay has them all on there to download


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I did this last year, really got in to Lost  Up to series 5 now, if anyone knows where you can get the boxset of that (cant find it in the shops) then let me know!
> 
> Seriously tho which other box sets are good? Been told Heros is good?


Hustle


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I aint paying for them LMAO I'll just borrow them off mates and burn them to my Hard drive!
> 
> Unless anyone knows any good torrent sites? I never figured that stuff out, I dont really get time at home to mess about on my Mac....I should really....


I got a torrent for ya.... will email you on weekend xxx


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Download bittorrent.

Use this to search for torrents: www.torrentz.com

Searches multiple torrent providers- very good. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers B send it over 

Cool chris will check it out later


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Was just talking to Dave and question popped up......after competing in the Classics for UKBFF, are you allowed to then compete in the Intermediates or do you have to cross straight in to the class's?

Anyone know?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Hustle


Hustle is brilliant! Only 6 episodes in a series though i think so you will get through them quickly.

Reminds me of mini Oceans 11 series.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Hustle is brilliant! Only 6 episodes in a series though i think so you will get through them quickly.
> 
> Reminds me of mini Oceans 11 series.


i have all the first series on dvd so J can borrow that and then maybe get the next ones!! its awesome!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> i have all the first series on dvd so J can borrow that and then maybe get the next ones!! its awesome!!


Yeah cool, thanks!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah cool, thanks!


you at the gym tonight babe!! il be there in 30mins x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> you at the gym tonight babe!! il be there in 30mins x


Nah tomo night, day on day off, will be in on the weekend tho B, or I can just grab it next week - I wont be watching them for a couple of weeks yet - I'll start watching them when using the work gym and put them on my Ipod (can watch vids on it)  :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> Good luck mate!


Thanks Cap! Not been around for a while mate? Hows things?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Was just talking to Dave and question popped up......after competing in the Classics for UKBFF, are you allowed to then compete in the Intermediates or do you have to cross straight in to the class's?
> 
> Anyone know?


Dont take this for gospel but this is my opinion on after competing in the Classic class. Firstly the classic class should not be taken for the new 'first timers' which I have heard a few times.

The Classic class is it's own independent class and there are quite a few seasoned b'builders doing it now.....why would you want to then step down and do the intermediates? The classic class is massive in europe and the ukbff can open doors for people who want to excell in this division. If your wanting to up your game and add more muscle and size to your frame, then yeah go for the weight classes...shoot upwards bro! :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Cap! Not been around for a while mate? Hows things?


its all good in the hood my friend, good to see your on form bud. Dont want to distract from your journal mate but are You and/or Baz venturing to ibiza this year at all?

ill have a proper read through your journal when I have a bit of time bud


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've not been an ignorant [email protected] not commenting on here, J, but I've been following it since day one.

Fantastic read. Keep it up, pal.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> its all good in the hood my friend, good to see your on form bud. Dont want to distract from your journal mate but are You and/or Baz venturing to ibiza this year at all?
> 
> ill have a proper read through your journal when I have a bit of time bud


Nah mate, started my prep now so not a chance I can do it in Befa....fcuk I cant even remember much about last time LOL



chrisj22 said:


> I've not been an ignorant [email protected] not commenting on here, J, but I've been following it since day one.
> 
> Fantastic read. Keep it up, pal.


Thanks Chris, hope it continues to amuse as the pain increases LMAO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok SO........

No morning cardio this morning.....not happy about it, but I live in a flat and the guy who lives above me decided to have half the pub back last night and was making ridiculous amounts of noise, wasn't so much music as that wasn't so loud, but the people shouting and laughing overtly....

Started about 11.30ish which is late for a school night as far as I am concerned. I thought ok, let them have there fun I'll just wait an hour and see what happens....got to 12.45 and it was still the same so I was like fcuk it, Soph was ****ed off which wound me up even more...I went up there and banged so hard on the door it flew open (I didn't mean for that to happen) there was a guy inside (dont know if it was his flat) opeining a beer in the kitchen so I let rip "Do you fcukin mind! Its 12.30 in the morning (I know I messed the time up lol) and I have to be up in 5 hours and I cant sleep with you lot making so much fcukin noise!!" I didn't give him time to respond, I pulled the door too and went back down stairs. They turned the music off straight away.

All was quiet for about an hour then the talking, shouting started creeping back up again...I thought I cant go back up there 1) they are ****ed so they aint going to be the most rational and with me 2) well angry I would have smashed the **** out of the guy and his flat which puts 3) me in jail for the night with less sleep and prob evicted from my flat.

Soooo I left it, the noise subsided about 2.30 and I got to kip. Woke up past my alarm (5am) and had to rush to leave on time for work (6.15), so no cardio.

I will just do 45min PWO tonight rather than 20.

I am a little angry at myslef for going up there last night, I was ****ed off and this was never going to help the situation, I am going to pop up there tonight and talk to the guy on a level and put it to him, I'm all up for a laugh but on a school night after midnight is taking the **** a bit. I'll see what he says, I hope he see's my point of view otherwise this will get nasty, I am a chilled out guy but I do have a temper on me, just need to think back to what I was told durning anger management in my teens LMAO (go to my happy place as Adam Sandler would say  )


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> *Now*
> 
> Ok well I was due to start my prep on Monday 27th July, this week was going to be eating clean and getting ready for next week. Well having seen Dave's pics last week I thought bugger time to do some work. Sun I went out and smashed the food, loads of picky bits then KFC for lucch, more crap, Strada for dinner, more crap then bed......
> 
> ...


Nice reading Jay, good going to place second having not practiced any posing LOL fair play. Ive always admired your dedication mate, to get up so early work so late and still fit in training, cooking, etc in is amazing and a real inspiration. People that say they "cant" do it should take note.

Im liking the routine. Good luck to you bud ill be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Cap, I guess it comes down to how much you want it. I want it.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Roid rage ... tut


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

shorty said:


> Roid rage ... tut


PMSL worse Tren rage :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL worse Tren rage :laugh:


Do you think that a "classic" (snigger:lol: :lol: ) bodybuilder is ready for tren mate??

Its pretty harsh blah blah blah and only "REAL" bodybuilders should really consider it???

xxx:innocent:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Me sir? Tren sir? Noooo Sir!

You got me all wrong, I meant *TRE*ME*N*DOUS rage that built inside due to the CEE creatine I had just tried that evening..... :whistling:



jw007 said:


> Do you think that a "classic" (snigger:lol: :lol: ) bodybuilder is ready for tren mate??
> 
> Its pretty harsh blah blah blah and only "REAL" bodybuilders should really consider it???
> 
> xxx:innocent:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Me sir? Tren sir? Noooo Sir!
> 
> You got me all wrong, I meant *TRE*ME*N*DOUS rage that built inside due to the CEE creatine I had just tried that evening..... :whistling:


Thats good mate:thumbup1:

As we all know "classic" (snigger) bodybuilding is just a laugh, not serious, On par with Natty comps I would say..

In fact, I reckon once finished "playing around" you could prob progress to a 1st timer in a proper comp..

Just had a thought

Do Natty comps do a "classic" class??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Thats good mate:thumbup1:
> 
> As we all know "classic" (snigger) bodybuilding is just a laugh, not serious, On par with Natty comps I would say..
> 
> ...


I'd do the 1st Timers in a meat head show, but I'm not sure if I wanna get too big:laugh::laugh:

.....I mean Armani Jeans tops only go up to L? :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I trained legs last night, got out of work on time so I got to the gym early and it was fairly quiet (always is on a Friday).

Squats 10 @ 100kg, 10 @ 140kg, 6 @ 180kg, 6 @ 180kg

Lunges 3 x 20 paces with 22kg dumbells

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kg

Leg Ext 3 x 10 @ 3/4 stack

Ham curls laying down 3 x 10 @ half stack

Calfs I did not do due to being soooo tired from the lack of sleep, I did my 20mins cross trainer PWO

I am going to hit calves and some abs today, its a rest day but I am going to the gym to do 45-60 mins cardio before my cheat meal later so that I am really depleted.

Not too sure about my cheat anymore, prob a KFC then a picky dinner then some Krispy Kreams.

Should be good


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

enjoy the cheat meal mate! i know youve been looking forward to it all week pmsl  :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

bloody hell mate i have a few days away n have to catch up on 8 pages lol 

did you have the cheat meal?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so popped in to the gym on Sat afternoon, the PT guy that I know there was working so he jumped round and did calfs with me and also a little abs. I like training with him as he works hard in the gym and pushes me well.

I also did 40mins on the cross trainer just to deplete myself a bit for my cheat meal. I had my whey and some WMS pwo and then went home. I had a few chores to do and then had some turkey and rice.

I started my cheat in Mc Donalds......Big Mac meal, Large. 6 chicken nuggets, chorizo burger thing, chicken wrap in some oriental sauce, mozzarella dippers and a large diet coke  We then went home to get changed and went to watch Bruno at the cinema. We had some Sushi first tho, I didn't eat too much, we just got some big plater to share (me Sophie and her sister) and some mix starter things (usual prawn toast and spring roll things).

In the cinema I had some popcorn and some Oreo cookies 

Not bad!

Sunday was a killer as per usual, the day after the cheat meal is the worst for hunger. Soph's brother and family came up from Brighton for the day so we took the kids to the park and then had sunday lunch, well they did lol. Was ok tho, but most of dinner talk was focused on me and my food...I dont mind but I do get bored of talking about myself, but they seemed interested so it was ok.

We watched the ****nal game on TV then had an early night. Good weekend really, chilled a fair bit.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> enjoy the cheat meal mate! i know youve been looking forward to it all week pmsl  :thumb:


It was awesome mate!



DRED said:


> bloody hell mate i have a few days away n have to catch up on 8 pages lol
> 
> did you have the cheat meal?


Lol been a busy lad Paul!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I started my cheat in Mc Donalds......Big Mac meal, Large. 6 chicken nuggets, chorizo burger thing, chicken wrap in some oriental sauce, mozzarella dippers and a large diet coke


Fatty.

:lol:

sounds like a good weekend mate. i find it quite uncomfortable discussing my nutrition and training with non trainers.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> I find it quite uncomfortable discussing my nutrition and training with non trainers.


I do too mate, but I guess I owed these guys a run through of it as they will be seeing it first hand. Soph runs her business with her sister out of their house so we see them a lot and stuff. They are really good tho, on Sat they were asking me what I could eat so that they could make something that I could have too, I told them that I would prefer them to eat something nice and leave me to my turkey and veg, but they would have done it to support me. They are a great bunch.

Next Sat I will prob stay at home for my cheat meal and have some mates round for some food and make loads of mexican food.... fajitas and burretios etc  Just no Sol to wash it down  LOL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm FOOD hahahaha xx


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I started my cheat in Mc Donalds......Big Mac meal, Large. 6 chicken nuggets, chorizo burger thing, chicken wrap in some oriental sauce, mozzarella dippers and a large diet coke  We then went home to get changed and went to watch Bruno at the cinema. We had some Sushi first tho, I didn't eat too much, we just got some big plater to share (me Sophie and her sister) and some mix starter things (usual prawn toast and spring roll things).
> 
> In the cinema I had some popcorn and some Oreo cookies
> 
> Sunday was a killer as per usual, the day after the cheat meal is the worst for hunger.


Sounds great mate

I always found i felt Sh1t the day after a cheat towards the end of the diet. I would go all week living of virtually nothing and get used to it then come monday when my body was flooded with nutrients i found my energy levels very up and down:confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was heavy upper, got to the gym at 4.30 so it was fairly quiet - for a Monday!

Incline Bench, warm up then 3 x 6 @ 110kgs

Bent over row 4 x 8 @ 120kgs

Close grip pulls ups 4 x 8 @ BW+10kgs

Dips 3 x 10 @ BW+40kgs

Lat Raises (Seated feet off floor) 3 x 10 @ 16kgs

Skull crushers 3 x 10 @ 55kgs

EZ Bar culrs 3 x 10 @ 55kgs

Then finished off arms with some cable curls and press's super setted.

Cardio was 25min PWO which I did with Miss BC who was bouncing around on the treadmill next to me 

I also made burgers last night too (with less spice) which was a decent change to the turkey, but fed up of vegetables already LOL

No training today, will be back tomorrow for Posterior chain


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good stuff, J 

Probably a given, but I bet you feel so much more organised in your life living where you do now instead of your 46 hour day, pmsl....:laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Good stuff, J
> 
> Probably a given, but I bet you feel so much more organised in your life living where you do now instead of your 46 hour day, pmsl....:laugh:


LOL NO! I think before I needed to be uber organised to fit it all in, now I have time I kinda stroll in to things haha

MUCH prefer this way tho mate


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL NO! I think before I needed to be uber organised to fit it all in, now I have time I kinda stroll in to things haha
> 
> MUCH prefer this way tho mate


LOL wheres the fun in that?? :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> fed up of vegetables already LOL


Man i love my brocolli, eat a giant one each day split into three and steamed. I find the middle of the stem really sweet


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cardio was 25min PWO which I did with Miss BC who was bouncing around on the treadmill next to me


hehehe that was fun J, we need to time out cardio together more, makes my hour go soooooooooooooo much quicker and i wasnt bouncing hehehehe just a gentle rise and fall :laugh:



Magic Torch said:


> I also made burgers last night too (with less spice) which was a decent change to the turkey, but fed up of vegetables already LOL


hehehe was that after talking to me that i was living on burgers hehehe :bounce: i had turkey burgers too


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL wheres the fun in that?? :lol:


The only fun I had in those days was the 10min freeview at midnight LMAO



Biggerdave said:


> Man i love my brocolli, eat a giant one each day split into three and steamed. I find the middle of the stem really sweet


Do you want mine too then?! Haha



MissBC said:


> hehehe that was fun J, we need to time out cardio together more, makes my hour go soooooooooooooo much quicker and i wasnt bouncing hehehehe just a gentle rise and fall :laugh:
> 
> hehehe was that after talking to me that i was living on burgers hehehe :bounce: i had turkey burgers too


Defo sort the cardio date out hunny lmao

Yeah the burgers were lush, gonna have them 2x per week I think and salmon 2 x per week too


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Man i love my brocolli, eat a giant one each day split into three and steamed. I find the middle of the stem really sweet


the middle of the stem is the best bit!! i used to much on that while waiting for my broccoli to cook hehehehe x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Defo sort the cardio date out hunny lmao


sweet, ITS A DATE (or more than one over the next 12 weeks) i reckon we could even time our morning cardio on occasion!! depending on your work hours!!

:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Man i love my brocolli, eat a giant one each day split into three and steamed. I find the middle of the stem really sweet





MissBC said:


> the middle of the stem is the best bit!! i used to much on that while waiting for my broccoli to cook hehehehe x


im not convinced :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

MissBC said:


> the middle of the stem is the best bit!! i used to much on that while waiting for my broccoli to cook hehehehe x


Reps for that girl:rockon:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Before DB offered you a more tasty alternative :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> im not convinced :lol:


You wait untill you are towerds the end of your prep and you are f*(king starving... you will come round:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Before DB offered you a more tasty alternative :lol:


hahahahahaha yea i suppose you could say that :laugh:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> You wait untill you are towerds the end of your prep and you are f*(king starving... you will come round:lol:


LOL - i will try it... just not for a few more weeks (im not that desperate yet)

My mate eats the cob when he eats corn on the cob - leaves no food behind.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well its weds, halfway through the week....feel ok just sleepy, its been 2-3 weeks now of cardio every morning and I think its starting to tell....finding it harder in the mornings to wake up...i'm fine and I get up but I have to push myself....think I need more sleep...

I have been going to bed at 11pm but with having to get up and wee at 12ish without fail every night I'm not sleeping until then, this is due to the 10.30 whey shake....

I'm up at 5 for cardio so only getting 5 hours sleep....think I will try and get off to bed an hour earlier and see, will just bring dinner and shake forward an hour.

My libido is quite bad at the moment and I'm gettting a hard lump under my left nip, think I need to run some HCG (I have 5000iu) and some more letro. I will start the HCG on friday and do 500iu EOD, will also use 20mg nolva with this to stop any added puffyness.

Letro I will run at 2.5mg ed and taper down once the gyno subsides. I will start the Letro after HCG as I want to see what affect it has on my nips. HCG usually flairs up my gyno more, but will see with the nolva in there as I havent used the two together before.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

What gear you running at the mo MT? or are you not allowed to say.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

christ, i thought i had it bad - im going to bed at 10pm atm and getting up at 5:45 for cardio atm not that much of a struggle, the getting out of bed part is the hardest.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I just wasnt going to talk about it but I guess its relevant....

Ok so my cycle is basic but should be effective, 1g sust per week and 400mg of tren enth per week.

I think I will use Masteron 4-6weeks out and then winny for the last week (when I stop jabs).

I am also running T3 @ 50mcg per day, may add T5 and Clen later but hope I will not need too.

Think the gyno was brought on by the test, I always get some when using test.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah 1g of sust p/week will do that to you, if you are quite suseptable to gyno, water retention etc. I've had gyno removed so am very careful what dosage I use in regards to test compunds.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Also going by your pics your really lean, how come your already on 50mcg T3, do you not save it till you hit a plateau? Personally I do it the other way around, clen every other day and 200mcg T4. I'm only asking cos its quite interesting in how people prep for shows


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Origin said:


> Yeah 1g of sust p/week will do that to you, if you are quite suseptable to gyno, water retention etc. I've had gyno removed so am very careful what dosage I use in regards to test compunds.


I actually thought you were a natural :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok well its weds, halfway through the week....feel ok just sleepy, its been 2-3 weeks now of cardio every morning and I think its starting to tell....finding it harder in the mornings to wake up...i'm fine and I get up but I have to push myself....think I need more sleep...
> 
> I have been going to bed at 11pm but with having to get up and wee at 12ish without fail every night I'm not sleeping until then, this is due to the 10.30 whey shake....
> 
> ...


Just put a little bowl next to your bed- roll over and urinate into it, then back into bed. Saves your sleep getting disrupted. :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Just put a little bowl next to your bed- roll over and urinate into it, then back into bed. Saves your sleep getting disrupted. :thumb:


Man i wish, that little bowl would have to be a bucket! I must pee 4-6 times in the night:cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Man i wish, that little bowl would have to be a bucket! I must pee 4-6 times in the night:cursing:


tell me about it. i counted 4 times last night:cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh and just subscribed to journal magic


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Also going by your pics your really lean, how come your already on 50mcg T3, do you not save it till you hit a plateau? Personally I do it the other way around, clen every other day and 200mcg T4. I'm only asking cos its quite interesting in how people prep for shows


Hey mate, I went for T3 to get my metabolism fired up, I thought 50mcg is a fairly low dose and enough just to get the metabolism firing up enough.

Clen is a lot more catabolic and I want to hold on to as much mass as possible, this is the reason why my cals are still quite high (3200).

I hope I wont have to use clen at all, I will try upping the cardio a lot first and drop carbs etc, then if I get to 6 weeks out and I'm struggling then I may use clen.

Hows your prep going mate?



LittleChris said:


> Just put a little bowl next to your bed- roll over and urinate into it, then back into bed. Saves your sleep getting disrupted. :thumb:


Or just wear a nappy and sleep on a rubber matress 



Biggerdave;109944
5 said:


> Man i wish, that little bowl would have to be a bucket! I must pee 4-6 times in the night:cursing:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I actually thought you were a natural :confused1:


LOL! Yeah I just stick to girly amounts.......hence the lack of muscle!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just finished my posterior chain workout, was bloody hard as the gym was boiling!

Clean and press 3 x 8 @ 80kgs

Seated leg curl 3 x 10 @ 3/4 of stack

Deadlifts (2x warm up sets) 3 x 6 @ 180kg

Squats 2 x 15 @ 100kgs

Shurgs 2 x 12 @ 100kgs

Leg ext 3 x 10 @ 3/4 of stack

25mins cardio pwo

Job done!

Hard workout as the heat seems to have picked up a ton today and my gym is like a massive green house! Decided to hit the deadlifts today rather than SLDL as I saw on Daves thread he hit a massive 240kg lift! I havent done deads in ages, like a year or so but I really like the lift, and will be centering my rebound and 'growth year' around Squats, DL's and Bench (powerlifting style). I felt happy about my lifts aND I cant wait to get stronger on them in a few months!

Just about to have my turkey and veg and I aim to hit the sack at 10ish to see if its easier to get up for my morning cardio!

Meeting Baz on sat to do my 10 week out pics and let him have a good look at me. I'm sure I'll be ok to have a cheat meal again!

Looking forward to baz getting strong again after his bike smash, sounds like he's doing well tho so we can hit some weights together properly in a couple of weeks


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I hate training in this heat mate, come to think of it i just dont like heat much at all. I'm permanently hot anyway it just makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh and nice workout by the way


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

J, nice journal mate, look forward to the pics dude!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Meeting Baz on sat to do my 10 week out pics and let him have a good look at me. I'm sure I'll be ok to have a cheat meal again!
> 
> Looking forward to baz getting strong again after his bike smash, sounds like he's doing well tho so we can hit some weights together properly in a couple of weeks


You know me nothing keeps me down 

Should be better this time not digging dried blood out of my knee like last time I trained with u! PMSL!!

See u sat mate and I have sticky'd this thread, easier to find :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> You know me nothing keeps me down
> 
> I know mate thats why I like to have you around, you always put things in to a decent perspective. No Drama.
> 
> ...


Bring on Sat, lets try and make Brent puke again LMAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Bring on Sat, lets try and make Brent puke again LMAO


yeah ok but i'm wearing a condom this time..

ohh my bad yeah thats cool


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Should be better this time not digging dried blood out of my knee like last time I trained with u! PMSL!!


beats the beef smelling gunk that leaked out of your knee this morning!! :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

First major test later....going to the GF sisters for dinner tonight, a few of their friends are over from Jersey and are staying the night on route to holiday....They are cooking up some awesome food and I am having my turkey and veg lol They are good in the kitchen so it will be a hard night!

I'm off work tomorrow - thought I'd have a few long weekends as I have 19 days leave to take!!

Think I'm gonna have a mini lay in (until 7ish) then do my cardio. I may rest a little when I get home after, but I dont want to stay in bed as I will miss meals and have to squash them in and also wouldn't have eaten for like 10 hours if I stayed in be till 9am....plus its 2 more hours of fat burning 

I will train Rep upper too in the afternoon. Looking forward to it!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Think I'm gonna have a mini lay in (until 7ish) then do my cardio. I may rest a little when I get home after, but I dont want to stay in bed as I will miss meals and have to squash them in and also wouldn't have eaten for like 10 hours if I stayed in be till 9am....plus its 2 more hours of fat burning


might cross paths with you tomorro then!! im up at 6.30 for cardio whoop whoop!! x

what time you be at the gym, wanna do early afternoon, il be gapping work early hahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll whack you over a txt tomo hun, really dont have a scooby! Maybe at 1-2ish?!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I'll whack you over a txt tomo hun, really dont have a scooby! Maybe at 1-2ish?!


sounds goods, text me and let me know as im hoping to gap work about 1ish hehehehehe x


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey mate, I went for T3 to get my metabolism fired up, I thought 50mcg is a fairly low dose and enough just to get the metabolism firing up enough.
> 
> Clen is a lot more catabolic and I want to hold on to as much mass as possible, this is the reason why my cals are still quite high (3200).
> 
> ...


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin said:


> This Classic class is gonna be a battle mate........cant wait!


Me neither dude, bring it on:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think I'm gonna be battling against myself more than you guys this year, I'm not really feeling too confident after the shocking 'off season' I had, just wanna make as few mistakes as possible in the next 10 weeks and hopefully make it to the Sunday, i'll be over the moon with that. There is one person who I would like to beat but I'm keeping that to myself..... 

I'm off today and decided to do my cardio in the gym as it was opened when I walked past lol Came home and swapped my first oat and eggs and whey for scrambled eggs on brown bread. ****ING LOVELY! Other meals will be as standard.

My gym day is today and I am due to meet Baz tomo so I am going to split the repetition day over the two workouts. I will do chest and shoulders today and back and arms tomo. Baz has a bad thumb so he cant do pressing stuff so thats what i'll do today and cover pull tomo with him.

My GF younger sister is staying over at ours tonight so we are going to go to the Cinema and see that Disney film G force in 3D, my colleague took his kids to see it and said there was adult humor in it too so might be ok LOL Just will take my pickled onions rather than pick and mix and popcorn


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahaha i did my cardio in the gym too!! must have just missed each other!! x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I got there about 720 left about 8 ish  Will be back there at 1.30 today


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Great journal, see you at Nottingham.

All the best


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mshere said:


> Great journal, see you at Nottingham.
> 
> All the best


Thanks mate, well done on your qualification, you looked awesome.

Is there anywhere on the web that has the full results of your show? A friend of a friend was supposed to have competed there and I didn't see the results!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, I know I have a long way to go to be up there with alot of the lads like you and that. Im just hoping I can make the Sunday show, and come in my best and leanest. Even in this swim suit class I aint got the mass to up there, but hopefully I can be one of the most cut.

For the channel Islands show? I havent seen any for that. Pompey is on the UKBFF website. But I havent seen any results yet.

Anyways good luck with all your prep and you dont get any setbacks.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey you qualified you fully deserve to be there, so you haven't got a long way to go before you are up there - you are up there!

I never compare myself to others mate - I leave that to the judges, all I can do is try my best for the 12 weeks and not let my game slip, there is nothing you can do about other people and how good they are, I'll try my best and as long as it is my best i'll have no regrets


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Where are you hoping to places in the finals? In the classic class I assume most guys are near the top of the allowable weight limits so it comes down to condition and shape..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tough one mate, for me it was never about qualification for my first show, only about getting a good rebound.....once I did qualify I thought I should really do the brits.....hell why not! Then when my ex GF kicked me out over it, I figured I owed it to myself to see what I could do. Now that I have left her and she is well in the past I really want to get on and get big and compete in the classes, so the brits again will be a way for me to get a decent rebound.

I want to make Sunday and beat one other guy who I am not going to mention, but apart from that as long as I come in the best I can, happy days. This is not the pinnacle of my bodybuilding career - just the start, I want to enjoy it.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> This is not the pinnacle of my bodybuilding career - just the start, I want to enjoy it.


well said babe x


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Tough one mate, for me it was never about qualification for my first show, only about getting a good rebound.....once I did qualify I thought I should really do the brits.....hell why not! Then when my ex GF kicked me out over it, I figured I owed it to myself to see what I could do. Now that I have left her and she is well in the past I really want to get on and get big and compete in the classes, so the brits again will be a way for me to get a decent rebound.
> 
> I want to make Sunday and beat one other guy who I am not going to mention, but apart from that as long as I come in the best I can, happy days. This is not the pinnacle of my bodybuilding career - just the start, I want to enjoy it.


Whos the bloke you wanna beat, some enemy, lol? Will you be at the limit for your height or not? Good luck, your ex gf not allowing you to do it is complete nonsense.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Whos the bloke you wanna beat, some enemy, lol? Will you be at the limit for your height or not? Good luck, your ex gf not allowing you to do it is complete nonsense.


Its nobody on the forum lol

I will be very happy for any of the UK-M guys to beat me if they look better than me on the day, actually looking forward to it all being over and laughing over things in Nandos after 

I should be close to my limit on the day, @ 182cm I have a max of 90kgs and I was 87.6 last time with fairly good conditioning.

I know the ex was a little self involved, I'll try my best mate, hope you enjoy the journal.

J


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

where abouts is your gym buddy i might have to get myself up there one weekend...

i am workin up your way at the moment for the next few weeks..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DRED said:


> where abouts is your gym buddy i might have to get myself up there one weekend...
> 
> i am workin up your way at the moment for the next few weeks..


tis my gym too whoop whoop, its soho gyms in clapham!!

:bounce:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

MissBC said:


> tis my gym too whoop whoop, its soho gyms in clapham!!
> 
> i am workin up n around spencer park which i think is near clapham common?
> 
> correct me if i am wrong :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah cool or we could pop up to muscle works in benthnal green, not too far on tube (about 20mins)?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah cool or we could pop up to muscle works in benthnal green, not too far on tube (about 20mins)?


never been there but it sounds good to me buddy,i get the next couple of weekends out the way then sort something out :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool mate, my gym is cool but Muscle works is the nuts! Let me know a few days before your down so I can sort out what I'm training


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

no worries mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey you qualified you fully deserve to be there, so you haven't got a long way to go before you are up there - you are up there!
> 
> *I never compare myself to others mate - I leave that to the judges, all I can do is try my best for the 12 weeks and not let my game slip, there is nothing you can do about other people and how good they are, I'll try my best and as long as it is my best i'll have no regrets *


I love that mindset mate thats the way i approach comps myself, I just want to keep bettering my previous bests, great journal too mate :thumb:


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats the point of this sport imo, if you do your best then doesnt matter what happens. To me the actual show is not the reason of it, its the 12,16, 20+ weeks, year long prep of constanlty pushing yourself beyond what the 'normal' person does.Instead of existing your living. But I do love the stage too in a weird way....just so surreal!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Its nobody on the forum lol but he sure is a bellend!!
> 
> I will be very happy for any of the UK-M guys to beat me if they look better than me on the day, actually looking forward to it all being over and laughing over things in Nandos after
> 
> ...


the ex was a D1CKHEAD :rockon:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> the ex was a D1CKHEAD :rockon:


i never met her but from what i herd YUS she def was!! best you got rid of that one J!!! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You did the right thing J :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> I love that mindset mate thats the way i approach comps myself, I just want to keep bettering my previous bests, great journal too mate :thumb:





j1mshere said:


> Thats the point of this sport imo, if you do your best then doesnt matter what happens. To me the actual show is not the reason of it, its the 12,16, 20+ weeks, year long prep of constanlty pushing yourself beyond what the 'normal' person does.Instead of existing your living. But I do love the stage too in a weird way....just so surreal!


Its true tho lads, those are not my words directly many people have said them before me but its so true...

LOL Baz yeah a full on bellend haha

Well lovely day, just dropped the GF at her market stall she does on the weekend, gonna have my turkey rice and green beans at 12 ish and train with Baz. I weighed myself last night and I was 14st 2lbs, so I have lost 8lbs in 2 weeks! Think that might be more than I was expecting but I have been hitting the cardio really hard these last 2 weeks, I might need to back off a little, maybe up the fats a little more - will discuss with baz when he looks me over...Pics later today.

Now everyone fcuk off outside its a lovely day for a change!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

wahoooo you aint wrong mate its roof down on the car weather


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so training was good, didn't write anything down but we trained back, shoulders and arms. Was a decent session, bit of banter as there was three of us, me, Baz and Brent who works at my gym, BC was there but doing legs and flashing her bum 

Had a chat with baz, weighed myself this morning and I was 14st 2 lbs, so around 8lbs down in 2 weeks! Quite a lot of weight but I had been hitting the cardio harder than I should have. We agreed to knock the cardio down to one per day (morning fasted), and to up my fats a little, and my protein slightly.

I'm going to work out the fine details tomorrow and post it up here on Monday once Baz ok's it, more than likely a little more turkey and nuts too.

Training wise this week will be a little different, I am working NY hours this week as I am doing a disaster recovery test with NY at the end of the week. I will be working 11-8pm. I normally do my cardio am and then weights at night, this week I will train weights in the morning and do cardio pwo. As I am training weights early I will need to eat before I train or I wont train as intense with my weights. I'm thinking whey and WMS 45mins pre weights, I should use the WMS on weights and my cardio should be worthwhile, then carry on with my normal meals after training.

Hopefully that will slow down my weight loss and stop me burning muscle too. So many people over diet and do too much cardio and I dont want that to be me!

Ok so I am having a cheat night tonight, just ****ed up Nandos, Chicken Pitta, Chicken wings, rice, chips, olives and shed loads of coke (well half coke half diet  )....got some Ben and jerrys, some pitta bread and dips and some cookies for later, love it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Almost forgot.....Pics


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Few more.....and no still aint cleaned the BBQ 







I was really happy when I compared side by side with 2 weeks ago, Im happy with the progress!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fcuk. Me.

Seriously, J, that is AMAZING progress in 2 weeks!!!

You already look twice as big with a little bit of fat removed - amazing how it's all an illusion, eh!?

Baz has got you sorted, bud. Good stuff.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Chris mate, yeah its been a busy couple of weeks, I'm not going to rest on my laurels tho, I'm having the evenings off cardio - but that means my weights sessions will be more intense, and also a little more food will mean I can try harder too.

Bring on the 8 weeks out pics


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good progress there. When you getting on the sunbeds then? :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> BC was there but doing legs and flashing her bum


OPPS, my bad, but atleast you boys know i go deep enough in my squats :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Good progress there. When you getting on the sunbeds then? :lol:


i tell him that most days ****** mwahahaha x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good progress mate, legs and calfs lookin immense


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

that a big change in a couple of weeks mate good job 

so how much more food do you think your gonna have to add on to your diet?

oh yeah it rained like fook on thursday night those plants are deffo dead mate lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome progres mate, your legs are shredded already!!



bulkaholic said:


> I think I know who your talking about:whistling: I would love to see you beat him to and I am damn sure you can mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I am just imagining the sulks right now PMSL. If he gets out of hand just give me a shout and I will give him the Big Daddy bionic splash:lol:
> 
> If you need a hand pumping up back stage just gimme a shout and you can roll my fat @ss around for a while, should do the trick!


I'm so intrigued by this lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Mate, when you get there I won't even have to point him out. You will spot him straight away by the arrogance. Thats if I am correct of course:whistling:


Hmmm then maybe i do have an idea!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> I think you have the wrong bloke there though:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love a mystery


Ooh the suspense is killin me:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I will let you all carry on guessing, but sure you all know...

Thanks for the feedback guys (and B) yeah I am happy with the pics but I have 10 very tough weeks ahead, and what I look like now doesn't mean a damn thing! Still want to add a few pounds of hard muscle!

Dred, I am only going to add another scoop of whey to my morning shake (half in each one) and a few (handful) of nuts with my turkey in the afternoon. Its not a lot of food, but I am dropping my PWO cardio so that will lower my output a little too so overall it will be another 150ish cals per day minus 100 or so output. Will see how the weight and condition is in 2 weeks and adjust again....

Will change and update my diet sheet and post it up on here once Baz has looked at it for me. Training will be in the morning too (as I think I said) so I will have a scoop of whey and WMS (or banana) pre WO so I can give my workout enough intensity, by the time I do my cardio I should be burning fat....or I aint pushing it hard enough!!!

Just been lazing in Regents Park today, munching my turkey and rice cakes while the girls all feasted on soooo many nice bits....a fill 6 days until my next cheat!!! ergh! We then got tickets to go and see a sky one show getting filmed, High School Musical - which was on last year with Denise Van Outen, Soph's sisters BF is a director for it, was actually quite good, when its on tv look out for me in the crowd eating my turkey and salad behind JLS who were in the crowd too LOL

Right off to bed I think....6am start!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Col, 4am its still dark then!

Trained legs this morning, woke up at 6am and had my scoop of whey and a banana. Got to the gym at 7.15 and did:

Leg Ext 3 x 12 @ 3/4 stack

Leg Curls 3 x 12 @ 3/4 stack

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Leg Press 3 x 6 @ 400kgs

Walking Lunges 3 x 20 paces with 24kgs DB on each hand

Single leg ext to finish off.

I trained a little different this morning, I pre exhausted my legs and did compound stuff after, as it was the morning and I always train lighter in the morning, I decided to do this to make sure I killed them lol

I did my 30mins cross trainer after. I will train calves tomorrow morning then do my cardio as I will do my cardio in the gym, tho training will be fasted tomo as its not really a weights day.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL Col, 4am its still dark then!
> 
> Trained legs this morning, woke up at 6am and had my scoop of whey and a banana. Got to the gym at 7.15 and did:
> 
> ...


Ugh i can think of nothing worse than legs at that time in the morning! I hate training early.

Good idea pre exhausting them tho, a heavy session would have messed you up for the day


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah it sucks! I am working NY hours tho so I need to get it done, cant grumble - my hours are prob 10x more sociable than yours! Are you hours better for training in your new role or do you have to work funny times?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so new diet....well not very different at all really just added 40g nuts with evening meal...



With that I have also dropped the PWO cardio as said before. So cardio us 7x 30min am fasted and weights every other day. I am also doing a few calf sets on my 'off' days when in the gym am to do cardio....

I will take some pics next sat and see where I'm at, if my condition is the same or worse then I will add back in the PWO cardio, if it is better then we might add some more fats again, more nuts with lunch is the most likely.

The fat burners will stay the same T3 @ 50mcg in the am, hopefully I wont need any more as I seem to be doing ok on these alone.

My totals are

Training:

Pro: 350g Carbs: 235g Fat: 115g Total: 3380

Non training:

Pro: 300g Carbs: 205g Fat: 113g Total: 3035

Up from 3145 and 2800...

So an extra 200cals per day


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Look very lean in the pics already mate, will be shredded come show time:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Mak, I'm gonna try, just got to find the knife edge to balance on for the next few weeks so I can hold on to as much mass as possible


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah it sucks! I am working NY hours tho so I need to get it done, cant grumble - my hours are prob 10x more sociable than yours! Are you hours better for training in your new role or do you have to work funny times?


Still earlies and lates Just no nights which is fine by me!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Still earlies and lates Just no nights which is fine by me!


Yeah thats the killer, throws you off big time! Earlies and lates you can still train and have a normal(ish) sleep pattern!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Great progress in last two weeks mate amazing condition so far out


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Dale.

Right I am major ****ed off today......at work we get £15 per day to spend on lunch and they order from 3-4 places a day to make sure you get something you like.....well guess what.....the fcuk receptionist has only gone and added NANDOS to the fcukin menu aint she!! So I am going to have to sit at my desk eating my turkey and fcuking rice while the rest of the office fills the air with the sweet smell of ****in NANDOS!!!!! ARGH I HATE DIETING!!!!

I actually think I will take the day off when she gets it in (think it will be thurs this week...) W4nkers!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

to be fair mate u can order just chicken breast from nando's! no sauce or skin..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> to be fair mate u can order just chicken breast from nando's! no sauce or skin..


Er to be fair mate without skin or sauce its just chicken lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> to be fair mate u can order just chicken breast from nando's! no sauce or skin..





Magic Torch said:


> Er to be fair mate without skin or sauce its just chicken lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: im with jamie on this one


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so trained again in the morning, woke at 6am and had a scoop of whey and a banana, then hit the gym at 6.30...

The intensity was quite good for a morning workout, the volume was reaonable..

Inlcine Bench 4 x 8 @ 100kgs

Bent over row (machine) 4 x 8 @ 100kgs

Weighted Pull ups 4 x 8 @ bw+15kgs

Weight Dips 4 x 10 @ bw+40kg

Skulls 3 x 12 @ 40kgs

Ez bar curls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

Lat raises (seated) 3 x 12 @ 14kgs

Then I did 25min on cross trainer (plus 10min fast paced walk home right after).

Decent workout but I think I am going to can the morning workout and just do cardio am and then return at 8.30-9pm for my weights....I hate training when depleted, feel like I must be burning muscle.....

I have been finding the diet hard going this week, not sure why just having crazy cravings....been fighting well tho...only 3 days till cheat time........

Think I'm seeing some old mates on sat night too, watch the Ars3nal vs Everton game and get a curry sounds appealing!

9 weeks on Sat people.....was 13 weeks not so long ago......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so trained again in the morning, woke at 6am and had a scoop of whey and a banana, then hit the gym at 6.30...
> 
> The intensity was quite good for a morning workout, the volume was reaonable..
> 
> ...


Is this how Classic (snigger) bodybuilders train then????

A whole day of cardio, including a Cardio weights session:lol: :lol: :lol:

No wonder your all pencil necks:beer:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Is this how Classic (snigger) bodybuilders train then????
> 
> A whole day of cardio, including a Cardio weights session:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LMAO I thought you had given up on me, then again I did post up my cycle a few pages back haha

9 weeks until the proper training and rebound mate :lol:

As much as I hate to admit it your input will be needed around then Joe, thinking about stickin with the westside but doing it properly with % work off my 1RM's to get stronger. Will go back to the research I did a while ago and think about this soon.

I like westside training as I like the training upper and lower as a unit, and sure I can use it to bulk very well.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> I am impressed by your strength mate:thumbup1: Do you attribute this to the west side style training?
> 
> 9 Weeks! Got to be chomping at the bit now dude
> 
> Look forward to the weekends entertainment:whistling:


Nah the Tren LMAO

Hmm I dont think I am that strong dude, defo not at that time in the morning haha, I suppose westside is focused on compound work so it should in theory make a person stronger.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO I thought you had given up on me, then again I did post up my cycle a few pages back haha
> 
> 9 weeks until the proper training and rebound mate :lol:
> 
> ...


No worries, I have some Ideas:thumbup1:

However I dont really have much benefitial input on a diet of leaves and an exercise program akin to yoga:lol: :lol:

But, keep up good work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so yesterday was hard, think I was just feeling a little down in general, work is quite tough at the moment and while dieting it is worse lol

Finding myself craving loads of stuff, feeling small and weak, parinod about burning muscle.....etc etc.....

Got a low cal jelly to look forward to tonight which should cheer me up...if not I'll eat it off Soph's boobs 

Meeting some friends on Sat for a Tapas which I love (little place in Hornsey North London), that should be ok and also FOOTBALL SEASON STARTS! So reasons to be cheerful!

Going to train in the PM tomorrow, dont like this morning training, last time I had too, but as I live so close to work I can get to the gym at 9pm and still do my workout....so cardio in the am as per and then back at night for weights (posterior chain)....there is no cardio PWO so it will only take an hour


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhh hunny, dont let it get to you!!

your stronger than that

those feelings will pass and just think as each day goes by you will be one step closer to smashing it on stage

xx big loves


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm cool B, I know its just diet etc, had tougher times than this in the last 12 months....its nothing.....to be fair the last 4 1/2 weeks have flown by....one third down two thirds to go 

I'm not going to do anything silly my will power is good


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm cool B, I know its just diet etc, had tougher times than this in the last 12 months....its nothing.....to be fair the last 4 1/2 weeks have flown by....one third down two thirds to go
> 
> I'm not going to do anything silly my will power is good


good well like i was in those last 12 months of tuff times you know im here for ya if you need me, behind you all the way babe!! although we cant do the old starbucks chat sessions im sure we can adapt to suit hahaha xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL cheers B x

Ok other things to ponder.......Posing music....not got a clue......


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok other things to ponder.......Posing music....not got a clue......


its ok - ive had an idea...






:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not bad, this is better though 






:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> its ok - ive had an idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did actually find that quite funny:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

So go with Baywatch.....and neglect the shaving duties? LMAO

Keep 'em coming lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> So go with Baywatch.....and neglect the shaving duties? LMAO
> 
> Keep 'em coming lol


Just make sure you have a red "posing pouch" and one of these bad boys for full effect:-










Link so you can buy it:-

http://www.funfactoryzone.com/inflatable-baywatch-red-float---pzsm---36735-3309-p.asp


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I'm good mate, I have one already, wouldn't be much of a swim suit model without one haha


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Been having a scan through some journals to see which ones i'm gonna follow. Trying to find one that not full of pages and pages of pure sh!te . hahaha

Subscribed to this one. Legs are looking brilliant mate.

Like that diet too.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL this one is kinda 50:50 mate, but thanks for looking in!

Thanks, just need to get the rest of my looking good and I'll be there!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello mate all looks like its goin well?

drove past soho gyms on the way home from work the other night its **** for parking.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so spoke to Baz yesterday and we are going to drop the cardio down a little bit more, I am only going to do 30min 6 mornings a week, I will have one day off midweek (not near my cheat meal). Food wise we will see how much of a difference the 40g of nuts has done.

I am down to 13st 13lbs this morning so another 3lbs this week, that is quite a lot I think! I am going to have a huge cheat tonight as the last two weeks have been crap, I think Baz's exact words were a big huge meal and a fat pudding and then milkshake on the way home lol

With the less cardio and more food I'm sure my weight will stabilise, I think I need to be down to 13st 6-7lbs to have a nice carb up for the show, my limit is 14st so I dont think I'll be far off.

My condition is better tho, got some great veins around my mid section now which is a good sign .

Ok so I trained posterior chain last night after work:

Clean and Press 3 x 8 @ 80kgs

SLDL 4 x 8 @ 120kgs

Squats 2 x 20 @ 100kgs (ATG)

Shrugs 3 x 12 @ 120kgs

Laying Ham curls 3 x 12 @ 3/4 stack

Leg Ext 3 x 12 @ 3/4 stack

Calf Raises 2 x 15

Seated Calf raises

Was a good session, got there at 8.30pm on a Friday night so it was dead!

Tomorrow I am going to see my god daughters so will be training early. Will be a repetition upper day....one of my favourites!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> Hello mate all looks like its goin well?
> 
> drove past soho gyms on the way home from work the other night its **** for parking.


Hey mate, its ok, just feeling down from the lack of fun in my life haha

Yeah parking is shocking, you can park on the streets around it after 5pm I think, there is a sainsburys just up the road you might be able to park in short term (2hours)!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Hey mate, its ok, just feeling down from the lack of fun in my life haha
> 
> Yeah parking is shocking, you can park on the streets around it after 5pm I think, there is a sainsburys just up the road you might be able to park in short term (2hours)!


all work work work?

have you got a link for this westside training your doin then i will no wot your talkin about :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL yeah I'm at work now!! But not too bad, have the Chelsea v Hull game on the 100" plasma haha

I have posted it before mate, will look up a decent link later


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate, you must have a real good metabolism id kill for it ha.

Anything nice in mind for cheat 2night. im going for my first 1 in 3 weeks cnt wait ill be making myself ill for sure ha.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, yeah my metabolism is shocking, even on 3500 cals as soon as I've eaten I'm hungry again! No joke, as soon as I put my fork down I want to pick it up lol

Hmm the last two weeks have been ****, as baz said Nandos is hardly a cheat, this week its Tapas, so I will smash the chorizo in read wine, the nice olives, bread and potatoes in awesome sauces, then a fat pudding on the way home (tub of ben and jerrys!) and a Frij milkshake!

Enjoy the cheat matey, just pace yourself or you will be sick lol xx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha that sounds good mate, im thinkin steak and chips maybe some garlic bread then for dessert im going to make an oat cake with raisens/banana and peanut butter served with ice cream or greek yogurt. cnt wait ha.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate, yeah my metabolism is shocking, even on 3500 cals as soon as I've eaten I'm hungry again! No joke, as soon as I put my fork down I want to pick it up lol
> 
> Hmm the last two weeks have been ****, as baz said Nandos is hardly a cheat, this week its Tapas, so I will smash the chorizo in read wine, the nice olives, bread and potatoes in awesome sauces, then a fat pudding on the way home (tub of ben and jerrys!) and a Frij milkshake!
> 
> Enjoy the cheat matey, just pace yourself or you will be sick lol xx


Depends how much you eat mate

Cheat sounds good, cant wait for mine too. On the mental side i too am feeling a little strange this week, not down but not as good as usual.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

too much talk of cheating in here :no:...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> too much talk of cheating in here :no:...


Dont see whats so suprising????

Bytaking AAS you are a fckin junkie cheating [email protected] faced whore, so whats a bit of stringy chicken between classic (snigger) bodybuilders:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

There is some other dude on here with a very similar body, exceprt hes not such a "classic" shape

Carb [email protected] or something

You look better than him, would kick his ar5e easy


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

^ :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> There is some other dude on here with a very similar body, exceprt hes not such a "classic" shape
> 
> Carb [email protected] or something
> 
> You look better than him, would kick his ar5e easy


LMAO I would have been happy unless I read his journal first xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so Sat I did my 30mins am fasted cardio. I was helping the GF at her Market but she had a good day so we packed up early and headed home to watch the Ars3nal game....and what a game! Started my 3 hour cheatathon at 6.30 and had a couple of choc bars, pringles and ceral bars and yoghurt while watching the second half (all that was in the kitchen lol). When it finished we jumped on the tube to north London. Our table was booked at 8 and we ate for a couple of hours. I had loads of stuff, meats, chorizo, spanish omellete and spicy potatoes etc etc and a massive Ice cream with whipped cream and choc fudge sauce. I was stuffed, it was awesome!

Woke up on Sunday starving (good sign it worked ok!), did my morning cardio and then when food shopping.....the usual.....Eggs (60), turkey (4kgs), Oats (2kgs), Rice (1kg) and brocoli, peppers, onions and diet coke and sprite......and SUGAR FREE JELLY!!

Had my breakfast and then hit the gym....it was a repition upper day...

Wide grip pull ups BW 3 x 12

Plate loading chest press 3 x 15 @ 40kg per bar

Seated row 3 x 12 @ 3/4 of stack

Flat Bench 3 x 12 @ 60kgs - slow and controlled

Cable Cross overs 3 x 12 @ half stack

Lat raises 3 x 12 (standing) @ 16kgs

Bicep curls (EZ bar) 3 x 12 @ 40kgs

Close grip BP 3 x 12 @ 90kgs

I then did 10mins posing in the studio, will do this every time its free and I'm there.

I went up to my mates house for the afternoon as they were having a BBQ and Soph could have some decent grub haha, I havent seen my God Daughters for 4-5 weeks and they are off school so it was nice, although trying to explain to a 5 year old why I was eating turkey with peanut butter on it was quite hard 

Good weekend tho, its going to be a tough week at work so it was good to see my mates that I dont see very often.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what the hell is a 60kg bench press about u fanny? even rep day should be heavy!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dude I was ****ED after the plate loader! Had pins and needles in my chest haha I did 2 scoops of NO-Explode before I went to the gym and and all the blood went to my chest!

You can talk....fell off your push bike at 10mph and 'hurt' your thumb so you cant train push exercises for 4 weeks.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah yeah, anyone else forgot to put a shaker lid on their eggs and oats properly then got to work to open it and realised that perhaps they should have? What a mess!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah yeah, anyone else forgot to put a shaker lid on their eggs and oats properly then got to work to open it and realised that perhaps they should have? What a mess!


Thought u may have learnt after putting eggs,oats, whey&water into a blender at mine and turning it on with no lid decorating my ceiling! RETARD!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> There is some other dude on here with a very similar body, exceprt hes not such a "classic" shape
> 
> Carb [email protected] or something
> 
> You look better than him, would kick his ar5e easy


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah yeah, anyone else forgot to put a shaker lid on their eggs and oats properly then got to work to open it and realised that perhaps they should have? What a mess!


Been there done that a spent an hour cleaning out the inside of my work bag. :thumb:

It's funny how the simplest of tasks (putting lid on shaker correctly) become like the krypton factor whilst dieting. Loving the journal mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Thought u may have learnt after putting eggs,oats, whey&water into a blender at mine and turning it on with no lid decorating my ceiling! RETARD!


I was simply pointing out the design fault in the blenders operation....a thank you would be nice!



dale_flex said:


> Been there done that a spent an hour cleaning out the inside of my work bag. :thumb:
> 
> It's funny how the simplest of tasks (putting lid on shaker correctly) become like the krypton factor whilst dieting. Loving the journal mate


LOL true, it was 5.45 this morning when I made it....

Glad your enjoying it dude :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so no drama with the shaker lid today  LMAO

Had a decent night in with the lady last night, she was getting a bit upset on Sat/Sun about the whole diet thing. We used to cook together a lot and nice foods too, I used to be a chef and can be decent in the kitchen, we used to do a lot of nice foods that I cant really cook any more. She can still eat what she likes but she always sticks to what I eat, bless her she really does try and support me. As she pointed out it is hard as it was quite a social thing as we would spend ages in the kitchen cooking and talking etc.

Well last night I cooked her something nice, I bought an aubergine, some cous cous, sundried tomatos, red peppers, olives, feta cheese and pesto and did a nice dish with it. She loved it, never seen her smile so much for something that took me such little effort. I think sometimes I forget about how she feels, as it does seem to be all about me at the moment, I'm going to make sure I do something nice for her a couple of times a week.

Training wise its Legs tonight, I did my cardio this morning, 30mins am fasted.

Looking for a decent week this week, will be taking 8 week out pics on Sat and we can see how I'm doing. I think I have lost a little bit more, my food has increase a tad and the cardio dropped a touch but I still feel hungry all the time and that must be a good thing lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

and also today at work................LUNCH IS FCUKIN NANDOS!!!!!!!!!!!n Cock **** bollocks!

I'm going out when it gets here.....bastards


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so no drama with the shaker lid today  LMAO
> 
> Had a decent night in with the lady last night, she was getting a bit upset on Sat/Sun about the whole diet thing. We used to cook together a lot and nice foods too, I used to be a chef and can be decent in the kitchen, we used to do a lot of nice foods that I cant really cook any more. She can still eat what she likes but she always sticks to what I eat, bless her she really does try and support me. As she pointed out it is hard as it was quite a social thing as we would spend ages in the kitchen cooking and talking etc.
> 
> ...


Hang on hang on hang on wernt you calling me a pussy not a week ago for this very same thing.

PUSSY 

altho the food sounds very nice


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> Hang on hang on hang on wernt you calling me a pussy not a week ago for this very same thing.
> 
> PUSSY
> 
> altho the food sounds very nice


Busted! haha

LMAO no what you did was a lot worse....sacrificing cheat time for the missus and her mum! Unless you got a 3 way keep it in the family after :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha, i wasnt getting a cheat meal that week hence the cooking i was imagining the food as for me lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Talking of cheat meals....I'm thinkning an all you can eat pizza hut buffet....not been to pizza hut since I was 15......do they still have them buffet things?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate but i went to pizza hut about a month ago and was very very annoyed i went for a cheat. the pizza as horribly greasy and was supposed to be bbq chicken. it was a normal tomato pizza with bbq sauce squirted on the top, 5 pieces of chicken and 2 cherry tomatoes cut in half.

I ate 3 slices that had chicken on and left the rest and went to mcd's on the way home. id go for dominoes over pizza hut or even frany and bennys personaly


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah franky and bennys is awesome! Hmmm might there is a pizza shop next to me (a nice one) might just have that then go to the cinema (Maccy D's is on the way haha) then eat ice cream when there....That new Brad Pitt/Tarentino film is out on Friday....looks hilarious!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that sounds good, our cinema has a ben and jerrys stand and you can get a sundae thing with ice cream and hot caramel source whip cream and nuts or choc bits on top, they also do milkshakes. i have been known to get both haha should have saw the girls face behind the counter


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> She loved it, never seen her smile so much for something that took me such little effort. I think sometimes I forget about how she feels, as it does seem to be all about me at the moment, I'm going to make sure I do something nice for her a couple of times a week.


MAN UP FFS! :lol: :lol: :lol:

you're journal is like a romantic novel atm LOL

Theres a really good ice cream place next to my house, they do nutella ice cream and all sorts of tasty interesting delights really nice authentic "home made" italian stuff... Theyre getting broken into once my diet is finished :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO did I write that? Sh1t I aint even on PCT haha

Where is that mate? There was a place on barnet high street that just did Pankcakes, Dudleys I think, that was funny!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LMAO did I write that? Sh1t I aint even on PCT haha
> 
> Where is that mate? There was a place on barnet high street that just did Pankcakes, Dudleys I think, that was funny!


LOL - its ok youre dieting, but no more unselfishness!!

Yeah dudleys is good havent been there in a while though.

The ice cream place is just opposite the entry to waitrose in the spires - its not been open that long probably about 2 months. Theres always a massive que outside so it must be good lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Will have to check it out! I miss Barnet, spent a lot of my teens boozing there


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This is what £350 worth of nandos looks like....



:cursing:

:angry: :death:  :nono: :thumbdown:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh sh1t! pmsl you poor guy J!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hahaha no way thats awesome, a couple of joints and i would happily work my way thru that


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> hahaha no way thats awesome, a couple of joints and i would happily work my way thru that


Fcuk the spliff's... Just give me a knife, fork and ten minutes.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

complete w4nk can still smell it now................I did get a bottle of Robinsons no added sugar but hardly a huge consolation!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Oh sh1t! pmsl you poor guy J!


x 2:ban:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> View attachment 29907


Ha ha is that me in the background on cheat day... "Fu(king [email protected] i forgot the frozen yogurt"


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah the nando's was a bit of a bugger really.....still I only have to put up with it EVERY WEEK as she decided it went down really well so its going to be a regular lunch option....great 

Ok trained Legs last night:

Squats 2 working sets of 6 @ 180kgs, after 2-3 warm up sets

Lunges 3 x 20 paces @ 24kg dumbell in each hand

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 120kg

Leg Ext 2 x 15 @ 3/4 stack

Laying leg curl 2 x 15 @ 3/4 stack

Calf seated raises 3 x 12

Calf raises (on 45degree leg press) 3 x 12

Cardio was done this morning for 30min fast paced walk around the mean streets of Brixton....fun lol

Soph's little sister is staying with us on Friday and Sat so we cant go and see that Brad pitt film till the week after so will have to do something else for my cheat meal. Was thinking I might actually stay at home for it this week......not done that yet and there are a few things I want to cook.....was thinking making my own pizza, then making potato wedges with cheese and bacon and sour cream then my own banoffee pie! Then some ice cream and stuff just for good measure


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL true, just thought I havent got time to find a new Mrs Torch after this diet as I will be hard core bulking! Haha

Pics will be Sat Col, 8 weeks out! Pics are every 2 weeks, hope to see a little more from the 10 weeks out pics, the weight loss has slowed, but I expected that with the session less cardio and the extra 40g nuts in the evening.

Think I have more detail tho, after I had a little pose last Sun, should be on track.....lets just see what baz say's! Haha x


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

a new mrs torch mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I'm on my second one in two diets........not got a good track record with ladies when I start dieting


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

better find one that trains and competes then


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I'm on my second one in two diets........not got a good track record with ladies when I start dieting


 :lol:

i aint picking up the pieces like last time :whistling: !! (barrys turn) hahahahahahaha :laugh:

na you will be find babe!! :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL I'm on my second one in two diets........not got a good track record with ladies when I start dieting


It does kinda go like that with me though mate tbh! one diet and it sends it on a massive downward spiral!

ahhh only 4 months till i diet again


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> It does kinda go like that with me though mate tbh! one diet and it sends it on a massive downward spiral!


:no:

unless you turn into something different to what i already know and have delt with then i aint going anywhere!! x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> :lol:
> 
> i aint picking up the pieces like last time :whistling: !! (barrys turn) hahahahahahaha :laugh:
> 
> na you will be find babe!! :thumb:


LOL Soph is cool tho I have solid support from her, a few misunderstandings lol but we are on the same page, she wants me to do well x



DB said:


> It does kinda go like that with me though mate tbh! one diet and it sends it on a massive downward spiral!
> 
> ahhh only 4 months till i diet again


Diet again? I thought you were leaving it a while?



bulkaholic said:


> Thats good mate and the way it should be for somebody lean like you (nice and steady) you don't wanna diet like me and lose half your muscle to:lol:


Damn right! Hows your bulk going mate? You staying lean?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL Soph is cool tho I have solid support from her, a few misunderstandings lol but we are on the same page, she wants me to do well x
> 
> Diet again? I thought you were leaving it a while?


yea i know babe, was a joke!!

im sure she is right behind you!! and im glad!! you need it after what you went through last time!!

xxxxx

yes fatty is giving up the doughnuts/my cookies and brownie and cake to diet again........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Diet again? I thought you were leaving it a while?


Nabba class 1 next may dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Nabba class 1 next may dude


Might do it too  haha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Might do it too  haha


Sweet! I won't come last then


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Sweet! I won't come last then


LOL


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah the nando's was a bit of a bugger really.....still I only have to put up with it EVERY WEEK as she decided it went down really well so its going to be a regular lunch option....great
> 
> Ok trained Legs last night:
> 
> ...


Fckin hell ass to grass?? Thats the kinda lift i do when bulked up and strong lol!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hell if i can do 90kg ass to grass (which i just did, PB of mine) you would like to think jamie can do double me, since im a girl!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hell if i can do 90kg ass to grass (which i just did, PB of mine) you would like to think jamie can do double me, since im a girl!!!! hahahahaha


 :thumbup1: Nice liftin


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Fckin hell ass to grass?? Thats the kinda lift i do when bulked up and strong lol!


LOL thats the sort of lift i can only do when i do partials - or static contractions you strong mofo's :cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks dave, was it fcuk ATG lol down to parallel mate!

I want to get my BP, DL and squat up after the comp, want to aim for another 20kgs on my 1RM's in 6 months, I have never seen small guys pressing 3 plates a side for reps or squatting 5 plates a side.....thats the aim for next year, train big and get big 

Baz I'll do you a deal, when I can hit 95kg on stage I'll do Nabba with you, then you can kick my ass xx


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah i think thats how i wanna play it too mate, my dead is up there just want the other two lifts to catch up a bit.

My back is one of my best parts so that says something for heavy low reps which is pretty much all i've ever done on deads.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ok well I'm off today so I swapped my first meal after cardio for wholemeal toast and scrambled eggs with a scoop of whey, was awsome!

Just dropped the GF off and come home for my second meal which was just oats and whey made up as porridge and then some eggs.

Will train at 2 so will have my turkey and rice at 1, PWO shake at 3, second turkey and rice at 5 then dinner at 8.

Training is heavy upper.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Have a good day off mate 

DEJ


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, just watching a bit of cricket, off to the gym soon, got to pop in to London for some work drinks but when I get home I'm watching Lost again all night lol almost up to date with it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I trained Heavy (well diet heavy) upper yesterday afternoon:

Incline Bench 2 x 6 @ 120kgs

Bent over rows 2 x 8 @ 140kgs (crap form tho)

Narrow grip pull ups 3 x 8 @ bw +10kgs

Dips 3 x 8 @ bw +45kgs (2 sets) +55kgs (1 set)

Skulls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

EZ curls 3 x 12 @ 45kgs

Lat raised 2 x 15 @ 14kgs (seated)

Finshed arms off with some cable work

Decent workout, was 3ish in the afternoon so gym was quiet.

Went back out at 5.30 for work drinks which sucked....they always go to nice bars in town and yesterday was a roof terrace bar at a nice hotel, gorgeous food and fcukin good drinks, but all I had were pickled onions and diet coke lol Centre of attention again was me and my lack of eating and drinking and why I do it......I left after 90mins to go back home and eat my turkey. Decent (ish) night tho.

8 weeks out tomorrow peeps...pics will be up in the afternoon x


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i bet those 8 weeks fly by mate.....

i drove through clapham on the way home last night,from the wandsworth side.

some of the bars look ok mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Clapham is decent mate, so many bars and clubs, sad as it is I've only been out here a few times....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well as I was in on my own tonight I decided to pop down the gym. My legs felt suitably recovered from Tuesday so I hit them again, less weight tho, more focus and ROM.

Leg ext 3 x 12

Ham curls 3 x 12

Front squats 3 x 10

SLDL 3 x 10

Leg press 3 to failure

Calf raises seated 3 x 15

Standing calf raises (machine) 3 x 15

Did all that in 30mins with 30sec rest between sets. Was a decent workout.

I'm at home now counting down the hours to tomorrows cheat night lol we are going to stay in and watch DVD's at home and make our own pizza and banoffee pie. Soph's sister is staying over so we cant go to the cinema to watch that brad pitt film. I dont mind though she doesn't see her sister often (well this sister - she has four of them).

Also I think we are going to go to the Kent Classic next weekend too so if anyone is going let me know!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm there bro, be working with Solo.

Btw the Brad Pitt film is awesome, just got back


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool I'm pop over and say hello for sure mate, think I'm gonna make sunday my cheat day too so I can relax fro the afternoon 

Defo will hit the cinema this week and check that film out! Not Wed's tho....I'm going to see the Arctic Monkeys! woohoo, my fav band ever 

Just trained upper with Baz, I was as weak as today, trained the last three days on the trot and with low carbs and no real food, lol, think its catching up with me! Will have a day off tomorrow and hit it again on Monday.

Weight this morning was 13.10lbs - that was after cardio, so the weight is still coming off easy even with less cardio and more food! Will have a chat with baz but maybe more carbs on weight days and slightly more fats with lunch time meals.....I have still been crazy hungry all week this week, last night as soon as I put my fork down I was hungry again.... this is crazy on 3500 cals!

Feel really flat today (and small - but I was next to baz) but guess the three days weights will do that....anyway pics....8 Weeks people!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Few more....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great progress mate you have leaned right out in a short amount of time. impressive.

I also dont think its right to complain when getting 3500 cals in while cutting as i bulk on this or less ha.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good mate, how tall are you?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumb: Everything seems to be on track then


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely on schedule mate


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

looking awesome!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers guys, I'm just paranoid about burning muscle!

Mak - I'm 5'11" mate

Hilly - I know but I have the fastest metabolism on the plant!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hope u had a nice cheat last night J

Pics are looking good!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

nice work j lookin spot on


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

good going jamie, i want abs 

DEJ


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. that was a quick transformation from the first pics, leaned up nicely


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks peeps, I'm happy with the progress, just hope I can hold on to as much mass as possible in the last 8 weeks!

Sat's cheat was awesome, went to Mc D's for a big mac meal and a cheese burger, then had a couple of packs of hula hoops and a mars bar, then we had a pizza, wedges and garlic bread - followed by ice cream and strawberry laces......think that constitutes a cheat meal haaha the pizza we bought, got back late and couldn't be ****d to go shopping, the place we got it from is awesome tho, they sell pizza by the meter! This is what it looked like 



Loved it 

Yesterday was chilled, went to Regents park to watch the cricket on the big screens they put out for the Ashes, was a nice day so caught some sun which was good. I had some rice cakes, peanut butter and chicken for food throughout the day and a nice bit of Plaice for dinner.

Back at work now, training posterior chain tonight.

New Arctic Monkeys album is out today so I shall be listening to that all day as I am going to see them on Wed night at Brixton in their only concert! Well excited, awesome band


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Quick note, yes the picture is big....but it was a big pizza! and also the salad was for the chick.....


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi mate looking fantastic, you have a great shape for this class! you should be peeled to the bone come show day. That pizza looks amazing just what i needed to see while im carb depleting!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate looking fantastic, you have a great shape for this class! you should be peeled to the bone come show day. That pizza looks amazing just what i needed to see while im carb depleting!!!


Ah but Mr Clarke, come thurs you will be loading! I love carb depleting, yeah its sh1t and you feel like skeletor on crack cocaine but when you start cooking those sweet potato's and a kilo of bastamti rice you know your going to get that strange feeling rarely felt in the previous 12 weeks......A FULL BELLY!

Great praise from someone like you, thanks you very much, I am a big fan of yours, think your physique is much improved this year, you have obviously been working hard and it shows. Should be there to cheer you on this weekend mate :beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pizza looks awesome.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Does look very nice. You can't beat freshly made pizzas IMO. I don't have that luxury where I live and supermarket pizzas are distinctly inferior!

Nandos in the office today? :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It was mate, got it here:

http://www.firezza.com/

if ever your in London get one - like Domino's etc in temrs of menu, but just a little better - bases are all thin and its stone baked. Love it!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking much better in these pics now and for 8 weeks out look to be bang on I would say...

If you can up the food and still drop fat more slowly thats got to be the way forward mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Looking much better in these pics now and for 8 weeks out look to be bang on I would say...
> 
> If you can up the food and still drop fat more slowly thats got to be the way forward mate!


Defo, I cant believe I'm still dropping on 3300 cals per day! Also I'm not even using that many fat burners only 50mcg or T3 per day.....

I have spoke to Baz and as well as the 40g nuts we added last time, I'm going to add 50g carbs on training days in the form of two banana's pre workout (as well as the one (25g) after WO)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Defo, I cant believe I'm still dropping on 3300 cals per day! Also I'm not even using that many fat burners only 50mcg or T3 per day.....
> 
> I have spoke to Baz and as well as the 40g nuts we added last time, I'm going to add 50g carbs on training days in the form of two banana's pre workout (as well as the one (25g) after WO)


Do you have a target weight in mind? For someone 5`11 you can be up to 13st 12lb, is this correct?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Do you have a target weight in mind? For someone 5`11 you can be up to 13st 12lb, is this correct?


Correct, yeah I'm aiming to be there or there abouts, I think getting down to 13 7lbs is the target then carb up to the limit 

Should be close I hope!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> It was mate, got it here:
> 
> http://www.firezza.com/
> 
> if ever your in London get one - like Domino's etc in temrs of menu, but just a little better - bases are all thin and its stone baked. Love it!


I love firezza pizza's i always used to forget to ask for it to be cut though which made eating it a bit tedious!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Jamie,

Best of luck for the remainder of your prep.

You have come such a long way in a short time. You have a commendable attitude.:cool:

Your journal has been great reading and even though your sense of humour, like your sexuality, is debatable, I like you. :whistling: :thumbup1:

On a serious note, stay focused and dig in deep for these last 8 weeks. This is where the hard work starts and the champions are forged. :rockon:

Hope to see you soon fella

J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks James, I just keep my head down and don't take myself too seriously, I always give 110% when I put my head to something, in 8 weeks as long as I can put my hand on my heart and say I did MY best i'll be happy....plus this is just the first appearance at the brits, I aim to be there a few more times before I'm done!

Glad you and others have enjoyed reading this, my sexuality is mass debatable these days - ever since the football season started again haha

I think I'll be at the show on Sunday, defo pop over for a chat


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^I'll be there mate, see you then.

J


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You're coming in really well Jamie


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Impressive new pics Jamie, you seemed to have turned things around fairly quickly. Glad you got it all back on track. All the best on the weeks ahea.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, just got my head down, 8 weeks left just need to keep it up!

Max, how you going mate? Chat on FB next time we are on!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good pics J. Coming in nicely mate. The rear lat spread is a good shot.. Loving the thick vein in the clave.. I remember rubbing tan into that bad boy reeching PMSL!! Baz was making it worse saying LOOK LUKE LOOK AT IT! lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks guys, just got my head down, 8 weeks left just need to keep it up!
> 
> Max, how you going mate? Chat on FB next time we are on!


Ahh I'm wiked pal :thumb: , yeah defo!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking on track mate, nice condition and nice flowing shape!

Take care buddy.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Good pics J. Coming in nicely mate. The rear lat spread is a good shot.. Loving the thick vein in the clave.. I remember rubbing tan into that bad boy reeching PMSL!! Baz was making it worse saying LOOK LUKE LOOK AT IT! lol


Thanks mate, shame you wont be around! But when your settled let us know, sure me and baz will pop over and see you after for a lads weekend x

LOL yeah the bad boy is getting pulled out after comp, gonna do it on my medical insurance



MXD said:


> Ahh I'm wiked pal :thumb: , yeah defo!


 :beer:



Britbb said:


> Looking on track mate, nice condition and nice flowing shape!
> 
> Take care buddy.


Thanks mate, hows your prep going?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey, how are you finding the upper/lower split? I'm doing a similar split at the moment.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Seyyed, been doing them for 2-3 years now, did some splits in between, but I love the fact that my body doesn't get bored single body part training feels unnatural for me. Keep going with it I'm sure you will get results, just change the lifts you do from time to time.

Col, cheers buddy, hows the power lifting! Mc Donalds breakfast every day :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> You got it mate pre workout mcdonalds yesterday and it worked a treat:thumb:


 :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> You got it mate pre workout mcdonalds yesterday and it worked a treat:thumb:
> 
> I can just make it up stairs now before needing a rest.


LMAO

Everyone knows its KFC pre workout....Maccy D's is PWO! :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Upper / lower splits are great for adding some serious mass ime.

I'm dieting on a full body split atm which I'm finding is working well, just have to be carefull not to train to totall failure and concentrate on mind muscle connection as it would burn me out too soon if I really went for it.

I like upper lower as you can move through alot of muscle mass lift heavy gain strength and pure size without burning yourself out too hard.

Oh and for the record its kebab pre workout, kfc during and maccy d's post!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Back looking rippppppppped mate nice one 

Also train to failure....then do more Tren  hahaha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Back looking rippppppppped mate nice one
> 
> Also train to failure....then do more Tren  hahaha


Cheers mate good bit to come off yet though! Little bit behind tbh.. but I'll be on the money. Not getting on tht stage without glute stirations..

Failure I do but more tempo and eccentric failure than criplingly heavy failure lol

Tren is killing me at 100 eod! lol SWEAT MACHINE :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Cheers magic torch and MXD on givin me your thoughts on the lower/upper, will carry on with it for sure! Will keep the variation there too cus I tend to do the same stuff alot, so that will make it intresting, now what was it again kebab pre? KFC during and maccy'd Post? LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I trained Posterior chain last night...

Clean and Press 2 x 8 @ 80kgs

Single leg Curls 3 x 15 @ 1/4 of stack

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Squats 2 x 20 @ 90kgs

Shrugs 3 x 10 @ 120kgs

Single leg ext 3 x 15 @ 1/4 stack

Calf raises seated 3 x 15

Calf raises on 45 degree leg press 3 x 15

Obleque bends 3 x 15 per side with 10kg plate

Going to start doing more abs now, just one per day at the end of weights.

We added another 200cals a day on a training day in the form of two banana's pre work out. Gave me a little more energy in the gym last night which was good. Hope this will help even my weight loss out, haven't got much left to lose so want to get the last bits off steadily.....maybe not make my prep as long next time lol

Tomorrow morning is my morning off cardio, I am going to see the ARCTIC MONKEYS tonight, my favourite band so will need a lay in! Its half way across the week from my cheat meal so it makes sense from that perspective too


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome mate, enjoy!

Dave


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ARTIC MONKEYS!? jelous you slag.

Good workout 2. You on any pre workout stuff atm? I'm using bsd reloaded atm really notice it ALOT.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks bud, I love live music and was gutted I couldn't get to Reading this year, only been to about 3 gigs in the last 12 months! The venue is only 5mins walk from my house too so I can have my dinner, go watch and come back and have my bedtime shake without missing a meal haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> ARTIC MONKEYS!? jelous you slag.
> 
> Good workout 2. You on any pre workout stuff atm? I'm using bsd reloaded atm really notice it ALOT.


Yeah I am on the mailing list and got sent a link last week, its only a small venue so had to ballot for tickets but was like a pig in sh1t when I got the email saying I had two!

I use NO-Explode if I need a kick up the **** - usually on upper days to get a little lift, also I use CEE creatine and BCAA's pre and post WO - and banana's


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout, some good weight your pushing there! Going to gigs are always awsome, aint been to a gig since last october, saw Flobots at the bar hang out place in kings college.

Tried NO Xplode not bad tbh when they had the older formula's, but recently bought in grape to try it out, I barley drink it cus I find it rancid  lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah the last gig I was at was Bloc Party which was wicked!

The fruit punch is the best one mate - hold your nose and neck it! - Just start with one scoop too!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Yooooooo... just checked out pictures, legs are looking awesome, as are delts and tri's... think these were def your strong point last time... looking a bit pasty though J, c'mon sort it out!

:tongue:

xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its not as sunny up here in London as it is in Sussex  lol

I have 7.5 weeks to get some tannage


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Its not as sunny up here in London as it is in Sussex  lol
> 
> I have 7.5 weeks to get some tannage


Reckon you'll be just about alright then..... :thumbup1: lolol

Your chest seems smaller this time.... funny angle maybe :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I had all the gyno cut out :lol: err.....the rest of me got bigger and now it looks smaller?!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

It's photoshopped!!!! :whistling: :lol: Looking good mate and dropping the fat fast.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If I was gonna photoshop it I'd make my c0ck bigger......I got nothing to hide..... literately LMFAO

Cheers Mak, should be ready in 7 weeks


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ul def b ready in 7 weeks mate, ur looking awesome


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

XJPX: Cheers mate, just wanna get it done now so I can bulk up to the Inters lol

Ok soooooooo Wed night was awesome, anyone who liked Nirvana growing up would have been totally jealous as the support band for the Arctic Monkeys was Them Crooked Vultures.....never heard of them?? Well it was their first gig, but they are not new to it.....The lead singer/front man of Queens of the stone age, the Bassist from Led Zepplin and also Dave Grohl on drums!! It was absolutly crazy, a total shock and one of the best 45mins of live music I have ever heard.

The Arctics were their usual selves, the new material didn't go down great but I loved it, different but still rocking in places. They still played Bet you look good on the Dancefloor and the other 'hits' but my fav was 505 at the end after encore. Wicked night although Soph didn't like it too much as she is only 5'4" and didn't see much lol

Got home at 12 and then watched the ****nal till two, then went to bed and woke soph up  haha

Great day 

Tonight is rep upper, having the extra 2 bananas (50g carb) before training, should give me more energy!

Going to take my weight tomo morning and do a few snaps after the gym to see if my weight has stabilised without condition suffering.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate  Long time no speak. I will FB you my new number so we can have a chat 

Pictures look good mate, legs already through loads! You will be peeled come show day! I take it Baz is still helping you?

I notice you're having 2 bananas? Wouldn't some oats or brown rice be better for more sustained energy? Just a thought.. I have those occasionally  x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Hello mate  Long time no speak. I will FB you my new number so we can have a chat
> 
> Pictures look good mate, legs already through loads! You will be peeled come show day! I take it Baz is still helping you?
> 
> I notice you're having 2 bananas? Wouldn't some oats or brown rice be better for more sustained energy? Just a thought.. I have those occasionally  x


Hey mate, you send me over your number, me and baz might be looking for a cheap lads weekend away after it, know anyone who lives in a sunny place who's place we can crash at  lol

Yeah still listening to fatty, its his fault i'm here in the first place lol

Banana's because I use the banana's for energy for the weights, I want them in quick so I can have the energy just for the weight session, I can push a little more than normal then. I only have them on weight days dude, oats are a bit heavy in my belly.

Call me soon matey xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Missed a few days on here due to being out and about....

OK so training on Friday was rep upper, the usual routine, was a good session and got a nice pump. Went home and chilled with Soph, made lean burgers and salad for dinner which was awesome.

Sat we went to her sisters house early (I walked there for AM cardio). She and her sister run their own business and the hold the stock there in her garage. The new collection had been shipped over and I gave her a hand getting all the boxes quality controlled and put away. Took ages, but finished at 5ish and started my cheat. Popped over to Mcdonalds in camberwell and picked up some food, then watched the Man u game (less said about that the better) then cooked a spag bol and garlic bread  after I had some doughnuts and icecream, was soo full after I felt sick!

Sun we finished up the orders and then I went to the gym to train Legs:

Squats 3 x 6 @ 180kgs

Lunges 3 x 20 paces + 24kgs per hand

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Leg ext 3 x failure

Ham curls 3 x failure

and calves till failure

Good session, legs looking lean and vascular 

Was going to go to the Kent show but I have no car at the mo and the trains were on one due to engineering works so we stayed in. I made soph a nice dinner of tuna and salad with sauteed potatoes and pico de gallo mix whilst I had turkey and green beans lol

Today soph is doing up more orders and I have just been to the gym, felt as week as **** today, think the lack of carbs and general diet blues are kicking in, might see about swapping to single body splits as I am 6 weeks out on sat......

Did some posing in the gym after, quite happy....was heavy upper today:

Bench 3 x 6 @ 120kgs

Bent over rows 3 x 6 @ 120kgs

Pull ups 3 x 8 bw + 15kgs

Dips 3 x 12 bw+ 40kgs

Lat raise 3 x 12 seated 16kgs

Skulls 3 x 12 bar+30kgs

Incline curls 3 x 12 @ 16kgs

Felt quite sh1t today, really struggling to see the point in bodybuilding at all at the moment, I'm roughly halfway through and this is prob the sh1test i've felt about it so far, motivation needs a kick in the ass.

Just about to go shops and buy more fcukin turkey and rice....and eggs how can I forget the eggs....


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nice update mate, cheer up man all the hard work will be worth it when you step out on stage and your friends and Soph are screaming for you! once it's over mate the off season begins and you can eat as much as you like. lol

Head up bro

Dean


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Dean, I'm ok mate, just really need to find my focus, I'm planning on having a tight week this week so I can start to see to changes in my physique again to really kick me up the ass.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout considering man! I can understand swapping to body part splits, might be less stressful for you, keep ya chin up your almost there, like I saw a vid of phil heath say you feel so **** during dieting and hate it, but you wont hate it when you step on stage. Just imagine the rebound!!  lol

Reading this is motivating for me as it shows the dedication needed for this sport, so keep it up man!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Seyyed, its good that people are enjoying the thread  Hope your training is going well.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Seyyed, its good that people are enjoying the thread  Hope your training is going well.


no problem mate:thumb: Yeh training is going well, had a minor injury picked up from submission grappling (slight strain in my left lat) so had to postpone my Heavy Upper day for tomorow, Ive got a journal now so check it out when you have the time


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like things are right on track mate and the cheat sounds pretty good. Do you cook for your girlfriend alot?? its strange as i like to cook for my girlfriend even tho i cant have anything. ill cook her something nice then ill eat my normal meal lol.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

How are you feeling today big man?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Seyyed said:


> no problem mate:thumb: Yeh training is going well, had a minor injury picked up from submission grappling (slight strain in my left lat) so had to postpone my Heavy Upper day for tomorow, Ive got a journal now so check it out when you have the time


Yeah no point in training if your not 100% dude, day off then hit it hard when your ready! Will take a look at your journal later dude 



hilly2008 said:


> looks like things are right on track mate and the cheat sounds pretty good. Do you cook for your girlfriend alot?? its strange as i like to cook for my girlfriend even tho i cant have anything. ill cook her something nice then ill eat my normal meal lol.


Yeah I cooked her a nice steak salad last night, I had the same but just no carbs in mine. I did hers with some baby new pots pan fried with balsamic and onion, then I made a honey and mustard dressing. I used to be a chef mate and i really love cooking, I have so many recipes in my head that its so easy for me to do and it makes her happy so its win win 

Cheat was awesome and things are ok dude, just need to wake up a little in my head and start to think like i'm 6 weeks out from the biggest show thus far!



CarbWhore said:


> How are you feeling today big man?


I'm ok mate, mainly because I have a two day working week this week lol Nah felt a bit sh1t this weekend and had the worst migraine all day yesterday, but I got up on the right side of bed this morning 

Hows your prep going buddy?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking great mate!! Very lean ([email protected] :tongue: )


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Couple of pics from Sunday fairly happy and my weight is balancing out, not got too much left to lose I dont think, just need to chip away at the detail - and add a pound or two of muscle if I can


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pastanchicken said:


> Looking great mate!! Very lean ([email protected] :tongue: )


Are you physic? LOL

I edited my post as the pics were massive


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I wondered what had happened!! Thought I was going mad for a second


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Seriously lean for 7 weeks out mate good stuff!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking in awsome shape for 7 weeks out mate, be intresting to see the finished product once your up on stage, hows the posing practise going? do you have a routine in mind already?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys just need to keep going till the line 

I've been posing 2-3 times a week for 10 mins, needs to be longer tho and I will start doing more now I think. Music wise I am still thinking.....open to suggestions from the UK-M massive


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Seyyed said:


> Looking in awsome shape for 7 weeks out mate, be intresting to see the finished product once your up on stage, *hows the posing practise going? *do you have a routine in mind already?


Yes good question!!!!!

So Jamie how is the posing practise going?! :cursing:

Best be some awesome side chests being hit when i see u next! With a smile not a grimice!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Best be some awesome side chests being hit when i see u next! *With a smile not a grimice!*


 :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yes good question!!!!!
> 
> So Jamie how is the posing practise going?! :cursing:
> 
> Best be some awesome side chests being hit when i see u next! With a smile not a grimice!


LOL true, I have actually been trying I want to sort my music out soon so I can make a cd up and practice in the gym with the music on.....

That is my mission this week!

We training on Sat bro? 6 weeks out


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking amazing mate!

your condition for 7 weeks out is very impressive.

Prep is going well - just fooking hungry.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate great improvements.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, just gotta keep it up!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Outstanding condition mate this far out, looking forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so off work today an tomorrow, I had something like 19 days left two weeks ago and decided I'd actually take them this year rather than lose them again.....soph's new stock was due to come today and so I took it off two weeks ago (and tomorrow) but as it was it came early and we have finished sorting it all out already so I have two free days. I had a little lay in today and I'm going to the gym soon. I'll come back and cook my food for the next couple of days, then prob jut chill tonight. I know a lot of peeps are meeting in town but I'm not much fun at the moment, really sleepy all the time and prob best left to my own thoughts.

Training will be Posterior chain.

Might train tomorrow too if I feel recovered enough from monday, which I should, as I am working a long day on Friday.

Sat is 6 weeks out and time for more pics


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah yeah I also have 30g extra carbs on a training day now, going to be some fruit (satsuma) with lunch, as well as the 2 banana's pre workout and one after. SO I'm now cutting on 3600 cals per day pmsl cant wait for the bulk LMAO


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah yeah I also have 30g extra carbs on a training day now, going to be some fruit (satsuma) with lunch, as well as the 2 banana's pre workout and one after. SO I'm now cutting on 3600 cals per day pmsl cant wait for the bulk LMAO


right thats it no more winging from you about dieting agreed?? lol

Enjoy your couple of days off mate.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Been reading this from the start. Awesome results!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah yeah I also have 30g extra carbs on a training day now, going to be some fruit (satsuma) with lunch, as well as the 2 banana's pre workout and one after. SO I'm now cutting on 3600 cals per day pmsl cant wait for the bulk LMAO


Still shocked at this mate! :lol:

good to meet you last night - enjoy youre day off!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so Trained posterior chain on Wed afternoon, was a little mini disaster....

Training was ok, but then I got home at 3ish and did my PWO shake. Started cooking my food and then had a call from the GF...She had been to the Docs about her ankle as it had been painful for a few days and kept her up the night before because of the pain. The doc sent her to hospital for an xray as there was no swelling and the origin of the pain was 2 weeks ago....she couldn't walk very well and so I met her and took her to the Hospital in Waterloo, but completly forgot my food (as I hadent had time to finish cooking it!) I grabbed a shake and went. 2 hours later we were out and I was starved so had to go to Nandos!! Only had a half chicken and rice so not too bad.

The ankle will be ok they say so thats ok. As I was already in town I went up to meet the gang for Wingers drinks, not in the most socible mood so I stayed for a few and then headed back for some more food.

Weight loss has slowed so the extra food is helping, will see condition on Sat as we will be 6 weeks out and doing some update pics. Training Back and arms with baz, will do some shoulders and chest tonight.

Cheat meal tomorrow!!

Even tho I am a lot of cals, that is 30% fat so still not that much actual food, I am still starving as soon as I have finished eating, I am still in a massive calorie deficet and the food cravings are insane! Feeling small and flat all the time and need to really push myself in the morning to get out of bed for cardio....need a kick in the ass!! Might have to get Pumping Iron out on DVD lol

I think its the fact I have been having quite a few days off here and there, it has really messed up my routine, and routine is important to me! Will have a better week next week!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> good to meet you last night - enjoy youre day off!


Cheers bud, normally more talkative than that, diet! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Classic (snigger) "CHAV" Body'shrinker' (I dont think builder is really an apt title after meeting you in person mate... no offence)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Classic (snigger) "CHAV" Body'shrinker' (I dont think builder is really an apt title after meeting you in person mate... no offence)


PMSL! :ban:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Classic (snigger) "CHAV" Body'shrinker' (I dont think builder is really an apt title after meeting you in person mate... no offence)


None taken, I know exactly what I am mate and where I am. In six weeks I can do what I need to do but until then nothing really matters but the 17th and 18th(I hope) of Oct.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so meeting DB tomorrow for training and 6 week out pics. Was suposed to be heavy upper today but as training tomorrow I split it up. I did Chest tonight and some calfs, so will hit back and shoulders tomo with Baz.

Chest I did flat bench, pull overs, dips and cross overs. Hit 3 sets of standing and 3 sets of seated calfs. Quick session but hit my chest nicely.

Weighed myself this morning and I was 13st 13lbs so a little heavier than when I checked last, condition is better tho. Think I should grow a little more in to this show.

Happy enough. Plan for the next six weeks is to keep my head down, practice my posing every day and not worry too much about anything, its all in order.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DB, as Jamie's mentor does hair advice fall into your job description?

Very 1939.

Any competitors you think may be a threat could be taken away and gassed quietly and efficiently.

Looking lean mate and certainly ahead of where you should be at this stage.

J


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

supercell said:


> DB, as Jamie's mentor does hair advice fall into your job description?
> 
> Very 1939.
> 
> ...


LOL the side parting 'look' is back in.....or out.....which makes it cool as its going against the grain? Not sure will need to check with the missus....she has the degree in fashion...think its called retro chic?!

....think i'm just trying to hold on to as much hair as possible before the masteron starts LMAO.....plus DB's hairline has receeded more than his balls :laugh:

Thanks tho dude, just trying to grow a little in to the show now and hold on to as much mass as possible. Think I did hit it too hard at the start, which led energy levels going down, but I'm having more carbs now on training days which is giving me plenty or energy for my workouts again  6 weeks to go and I'm in a nice rhythm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right well sat I popped down to Kingston to train with Baz at his gym, its only 30mins away on the train which is a lot better than the 2 hours it took from Southend lol

We trained Back/Shoulds/Arms its usually a chest day too as we train westside and it was an upper day, but DB's chest is a bit sore (girl) so I trained that on Friday night with calves.

So training was:

Clean and Press, Lat Raises, Bent over rows, Pull ups (varied grip), seated row, lat pull down (close grip). Arms were ez curls and skulls, followed by some cable sets to finish off.

Weights were not recorded but were the same as they usually are but was feeling so lethargic as it had been a long week!

Weight was 13st 12lbs in the morning so I have gained a couple lbs since last time, but with the added food we figured this would happen as we wanted me to grow in to the show a bit. My condition is better too so happy days. I did take some pics but they were in the gym changing room with artificial light so didn't like them, will take some more outside this week.

Cheat meal was awesome, had a subway meatball sub, then some olives and bread with cured meats for starter, then cumberland sausage and mash with onion and mushrooms (and brown sauce  ) then for dessert I had choc fudge brownie, with ice cream and choc sauce with crushed malteasers over the top  also some haribo and biscuts 

Started at 5pm and finished at 9pm! As dave always said his weight leaped for days after his cheat meal I thought I'd see what effect it has on me....so I weighed myself ont he sat night after.....14st 6lbs half a stone in 5 hours haha! yesterday my weight was 14st 2lbs, so will see tonight, think I will be back to normal.

The missus thought the half a stone was unreal - I told her to weight until the week after the show PMSL


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

half a stone from a cheat meal lol that must of been a massive dump the next morning 

i had nandos for my cheat saturday it was fooklin lovely (nandos virgin)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats an awsome cheat meal! haribo and biscuts...dont see how anyone could eat those together after eating a meatball sub but im guessing if your dieting you tend to think its heaven:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> half a stone from a cheat meal lol that must of been a massive dump the next morning
> 
> i had nandos for my cheat saturday it was fooklin lovely (nandos virgin)


Haha yeah I read the whole of the News of the World haha

Duuuude only just had your first Nandos!!!! Awesome aint it!



Seyyed said:


> Thats an awsome cheat meal! haribo and biscuts...dont see how anyone could eat those together after eating a meatball sub but im guessing if your dieting you tend to think its heaven:lol:


All it needed was a Mc donalds milkshake to finish it off haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good cheat pal, only half a stone up tho iv seen me hit a good 9lb after a 3-4 hour binge lol.

growing into the show is were its at. it seems a hard thing to do but looks like your pulling it off mate great stuff.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow nice cheat, the good thing is it all seems to come off you quickly where as it doesn't on me!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Wow nice cheat, the good thing is it all seems to come off you quickly where as it doesn't on me!


Is it lucky tho.....I'd rather it be harder and need more cardio etc so it comes off steady like you bud! Still we all rather this or that, all that matters is that in 6 weeks we can look our selfs in the mirror and smile, knowing we did the best we could!

Its getting close now tho, I'm already starting to think about what I'm gonna do the weeks after the show to get the best from the rebound, I'm already looking forward to the banter on the day of the show and I'm already looking forward to the battle of the heavyweights on the sunday night! Even thought this is a show I am going to be in I still love the sport and cant wait till our class is done so I can sit out and watch the rest!

As I keep saying, this is my first british final, defo will not be my last, I want to get bigger and better and enjoy this sport for years to come :beer:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Is it lucky tho.....I'd rather it be harder and need more cardio etc so it comes off steady like you bud! Still we all rather this or that, all that matters is that in 6 weeks we can look our selfs in the mirror and smile, knowing we did the best we could!
> 
> Its getting close now tho, I'm already starting to think about what I'm gonna do the weeks after the show to get the best from the rebound, I'm already looking forward to the banter on the day of the show and I'm already looking forward to the battle of the heavyweights on the sunday night! Even thought this is a show I am going to be in I still love the sport and cant wait till our class is done so I can sit out and watch the rest!
> 
> As I keep saying, this is my first british final, defo will not be my last, I want to get bigger and better and enjoy this sport for years to come :beer:


Absolutely mate, to do that and stay healthy would be perfect:beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Biggerdave said:


> Wow nice cheat, the good thing is it all seems to come off you quickly where as it doesn't on me!


his metabolism is rediculous! he diets on similar calories to me and i'm over 3 stone heavier :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> his metabolism is rediculous! he diets on similar calories to me and i'm over 3 stone fatter :confused1:


Just spell checked it mate :laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL pr**k!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha nah looking awesome again Sat bro, got those pics on my camera which I'll mail over tonight, the last 12 months of injury and not training 100% dont seem to have effected your body, wheels are just as deadly as ever mofo x


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL pr**k!


dont you realise that as a mod you can use the "edit" function on jamie's posts? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He's too fat to type out the words needed to change it :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> dont you realise that as a mod you can use the "edit" function on jamie's posts? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes of course I know u spunkmonkey! However, Jamie is such a sad little man i have to let him have his 10secs of fame on here 

P.S I know how to use the ban button u cnut 



Magic Torch said:


> He's too fat to type out the words needed to change it :lol:


Fair one I was eating at the time!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so trained Legs last night with one of the PT's at my gym, always a good session.

Squats 1 x 10 @ 100kg, 1 x 10 @ 140kg, 3 x 5 @ 180kgs

Hack squat (machine) 3 x 15 @ 140kgs

Lunges walking 3 x 20 @ 30kgs barbell

Leg Ext 3 x 15 single, 1 x 12 both legs

Leg curls (laying) 3 x 15 single

Calves, 3 x 15 standing (3/4 stack), 3 x 20 seated (60kgs)

Quite bad doms in my legs today, morning off cardio (semi in-forced as was supposed to be day off tomo lol) and also a bad shot in glute last night so I'm walking like john wayne haha

Cardio will be 25mins per morning now as stated yesterday, 6 days a week. Getting vascular all day now and not just after cardio and training which is good. Need to watch the condition and make sure I dont burn muscle too much!

5 and a half weeks makes it seem a bit more real now, looking in the mirror I am happy with the things I can change, I have a good few ideas about the bits I cant change in 5 weeks too, but that will wait until after.....

I had a chat with Baz about PED's yesterday too and these haven't changes since day one....and they aren't going to either, not going to do Masteron as I had planned, just not needed. The only thing that will change between now and show day will be Winny in the last few weeks.


----------



## Lazybastard (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey you look great. Seem to be looking better by the day Magic Torch.

Im just curious. Does your friend David Lloyd who used to post on here still train? He don't post anymore.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one, sick leg session mate, good stuff for 5 and half weeks out! Cant wait to see what you will look like when its game time!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LazyB: Hey mate thanks. Yeah he still trains I caught up with him a couple of months back for a beer, he's looking big and still growing.

Sayyed: Yeah my legs are still sore today lol! Think you wont need to wait till show day to see what I look like - but more about that later!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LazyB: Hey mate thanks. Yeah he still trains I caught up with him a couple of months back for a beer, he's looking big and still growing.
> 
> Sayyed: Yeah my legs are still sore today lol! Think you wont need to wait till show day to see what I look like - but more about that later!


Nice man, wont have to wait eh? intresting :thumbup1:

Never been to a bodybuilding show, seen a live podcast of the olympia and ironman tho:lol: best it got for me haha, must look awsome when your right there watching the posing routines etc.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd love to go to the Mr O!

Right last night was Upper Heavy.....here is the usual workout....

Bench Flat, 3 x 6 @ 120kgs (after 2 warm ups)

Bent over Row, 3 x 8 @ 120kgs

Weighted pull ups (Various grip) 3 x 8 @ BW+15kgs

Weighted Dips 3 x 12 @ bw + 40kgs

Lat Raises 2 x 15 @ 14kgs

Skulls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

EZ Bar curls 3 x 12 @ 50kgs

Was a decent workout, felt quite flat as all my carbs have gone from the weekend so feeling depleted again, quite vascular so happy condition is getting there.

Cardio is still 25mins 6 days a week. I had yesterday morning off (midweek).

Morning cardio is better now, its dark when I do it and slightly chilly so its tracky suit on and hood up 

Not this week end but next weekend (4 weeks out) me and baz are gonna try a mini carb up to see how I react and to see what we are going to do for the finals. Looking forward too it, will check my condition this week but fairly sure I am almost there so we should be good to try it out!

Weight was 13.13 again this morning so its defo evened out, the added food seems to be letting me grow a little bit.

Happy happy joy joy....and all that


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

its chilly in the mornings huh  i dont like it 

but atleast im not up when its still dark, 6.30 is early enough

Glad its all going well J

xx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like things are going very well mate and your strength seems to be holding nicely. a practice carb up is a very good idea IMO and should be fun


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice stuff there, good session mate, some good weight your throwing around!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> I
> 
> Morning cardio is better now, its dark when I do it and slightly chilly so its tracky suit on and hood up


That's how i prefer it



MissBC said:


> its chilly in the mornings huh  i dont like it
> 
> but atleast im not up when its still dark, 6.30 is early enough
> 
> ...


U wait till u diet throgh Feb&March and you're up at 6am now THAT is cold walking for an hour


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> its chilly in the mornings huh  i dont like it
> 
> but atleast im not up when its still dark, 6.30 is early enough
> 
> ...


Nah I love it!! Crisp fresh air!  x



hilly2008 said:


> looks like things are going very well mate and your strength seems to be holding nicely. a practice carb up is a very good idea IMO and should be fun


Yeah strength is ok dude cough*tren*cough haha Cant wait till I am in a calorie excess and really throw some about! Think you always start the session well and then taper off when the glycogen goes haha



Seyyed said:


> Nice stuff there, good session mate, some good weight your throwing around!


Cheers mate - cant have you showing me up at David Loydds next time i'm down so need to keep it up 



DB said:


> U wait till u diet throgh Feb&March and you're up at 6am now THAT is cold walking for an hour


Its was worse in southend as I was 20m from the Sea!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

LOL! when you coming down david lloyds again?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> U wait till u diet throgh Feb&March and you're up at 6am now THAT is cold walking for an hour


yea i have all that to look forward to hahaha but atleast you will be doing it to hehehe  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah I love it!! Crisp fresh air!  x


yea crisp is ok but there is a limit and then its just nasty :ban:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Seyyed said:


> LOL! when you coming down david lloyds again?


Oh look at the bender who was waiting 30 mins in the changing room and offering to scrub our backs & cracks in the shower pipe up


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Did he want to touch you boys in your naughty places??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Oh look at the bender who was waiting 30 mins in the changing room and offering to scrub our backs & cracks in the shower pipe up


Lol you wish mate:lol: :lol:

oh yeh still waiting for the video of the deads mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so 25min cardio done this morning, always a fun game to play at 5am.....dodge the spiders....my flat has loads of hedges lining the path to the gate to the main road - every night they decide to remake their webs and as I am the first one out I get to walk through them all haha I counted 6 on me as I got to the other side! One of them was huge! Was tempted to keep it in my pocket and put it under soph's pillow 

Was a brisk walk round and I felt good after it, really didn't want to get up for it this morning! Still tomorrow is my cheat meal so happy days!

Training posterior chain this evening woohoo! Love training legs when flat and depleted..... :rolleye:

Any ideas for cheat?!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CAnt believe your getting away with so little cardio ya [email protected]!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Any ideas for cheat?!


3 pages worth in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:

something dirty and filthy - start off with a supersize XL Bacon double cheeseburger, with the fries that gives you close to 1000cals, wash it down with a supersize milkshake & some banoffee pie to finish :beer:

LOL at the spiders - i used to keep a pet baboon spider which was about 4 inches across, but it escaped and my mum wouldnt let me get another one 

cant stand snakes though - they scare me shtless.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> CAnt believe your getting away with so little cardio ya [email protected]!!


Haha mate its not good tho - I am in prime muscle wasting territory!!

How you doing today mate - you off?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah day off today. Got quads later which should be fun!!! Prob have a little nap too, nice easy day


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WISPA GOLDS ON MASS

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> 3 pages worth in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> something dirty and filthy - start off with a supersize XL Bacon double cheeseburger, with the fries that gives you close to 1000cals, wash it down with a supersize milkshake & some banoffee pie to finish :beer:
> 
> ...


LOL I am thinking about cooking something again......

Not really loving the saturated cheats to start - I cant eat enough after!! Think this week it will be a three course dinner then loads of sugary stuff, cakes, ice cream etc, after it......want to fill my muscles not my belly!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah day off today. Got quads later which should be fun!!! Prob have a little nap too, nice easy day


Loving the nap!

You going to have a cheat again tomo too?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

No mate my cheats are back to sundays, it was just a 1 off when i was at the Klassic. I'm having Haggis, Neeps and Tatties with whisky sauce

I'm addicted to haggis


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> No mate my cheats are back to sundays, it was just a 1 off when i was at the Klassic. I'm having Haggis, Neeps and Tatties with whisky sauce
> 
> I'm addicted to haggis


That is a fookin ace idea for a cheat meal!!!! Was looking for something myself! No whisky sauce tho just brown  Not had haggis in ages (well since I left home 6 years ago lol) I am actually scottish and always had is growing up (or mince and tatties or stew etc)...

Defo a good shout Mr Baker!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> That is a fookin ace idea for a cheat meal!!!! Was looking for something myself! No whisky sauce tho just brown  Not had haggis in ages (well since I left home 6 years ago lol) I am actually scottish and always had is growing up (or mince and tatties or stew etc)...
> 
> Defo a good shout Mr Baker!


what does haggis taste like? Never tried, intresting cheat though:laugh:

I always have pizza for my cheat meal, the easiest 800-1000 worth of kcals Ive ever eaten


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haggis is closest to sausage meat I suppose.....its one of those things you need to try.....its excellent on a fry up with bacon and eggs and beans........hmmmmmmmm bacon.......sh1t sorry fell in to a wet dream about bacon there lol

Guys I need help!! Posing music! What shall I do! Not sure what kind of music to use.....not asking what your fav music is but the best to pose too....D&B.....R&B....Rock.....Dance...... Dont want anything too pretentious like 300, Rocky or anything like that.....something that is just good to pose too.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I trained posterior chain last night:

Clean and Press: 2 x 6 (after warm ups) @ 70kgs

Leg curls (Seated) 3 x 10 @ 3/4 stack

Squats 2 x 20 @ 100kgs

SLDL 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Shrugs 3 x 12 @ 40kg DB's

Leg Ext 3 x failure (15,12,12)

Calfs (Leg press) 3 x 15

Seated leg press 3 x 12

Was a decent workout but was completly drained! Got home and had my turkey and veg then did not move from the sofa!

Did my 25min cardio in the gym this morning, had brown toast and eggs for breakfast, going to have turkey and rice at 1, then a tin of tuna and a few rice cakes and peanut butter at 4 ish. I will then walk round to Soph's sisters house (30min) and have my cheat round there tonight.... dont really need to walk round there, its not for fat burning, just to raise my hunger a little so I will eat more 

Think its gonna be a BBQ so will be nice!

Looking forward to next weekend 

Training should be good tomorrow too as I'll be nice and full  Its rep upper!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haggis is closest to sausage meat I suppose.....its one of those things you need to try.....its excellent on a fry up with bacon and eggs and beans........hmmmmmmmm bacon.......sh1t sorry fell in to a wet dream about bacon there lol
> 
> Guys I need help!! Posing music! What shall I do! Not sure what kind of music to use.....not asking what your fav music is but the best to pose too....D&B.....R&B....Rock.....Dance...... Dont want anything too pretentious like 300, Rocky or anything like that.....something that is just good to pose too.....


hmmm pride FC theme tune? Hidetada yamagishi posed to it, gelled really well, heres the vid of him posing to it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok Classic (snigger) dude

I will let you into a secret...

Tune below is what I would pose to if ever I was to compete again

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

*ultrasonic annihilating rhythm*

Now its not for the amatuer, and you have to be a sh1t hot poser and confident to pull it off, and TBH im not sure your big enough:lol: :lol: :lol:

However, Some Hints

I was actually going to get it professionally mixed and add the "Thunderbird" countdown in at start ie "5 -4" etc etc

ANd walk on to that,

Then start posing slowly at

thunderbirds 1st then*1 min 30sec mark*

Then at

*2min 25 *

you could have some fun with the breathe bit, standing relaxed breathing in and out heavily

Then really hit the poses hard at

*2min 58sec*

here if any good could really get audience going

Then slow it down to

*3min 40 sec mark*

Well thats what I was going to do, and I always won best poser:thumb:

seems a shame to waste it:beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

thats a tune jo :thumb: but what if they only give you a miniute and a half wich is pretty standard time at some shows


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Thought we only got 1 min? Is that not the case at the finals?

Think Nabba give you 1.5 mins


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't let those sorts of details worry you, JW certainly didn't! :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

1 min matey


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think when joe came up with that he was planning on competing in the O so he would get more time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hilly2008 said:


> i think when joe came up with that he was planning on competing in the O so he would get more time


Mate what goes through Joe's mind is beyond me


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> what does haggis taste like? Never tried, intresting cheat though:laugh:
> 
> I always have pizza for my cheat meal, the easiest 800-1000 worth of kcals Ive ever eaten


Haggis? Delicious - especially with buttered neeps and tatties! MMMMMMM!

And very good for you with oatmeal and blood...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Biggerdave said:


> Thought we only got 1 min? Is that not the case at the finals?
> 
> Think Nabba give you 1.5 mins


from 1min 30 to 3min 30 was 2min

I knew nabba was min and half but if have good routine you can get away with a few secs more:whistling:

But 1 min would be pushing it PMSL (didnt know was only a min, not nearly enough to display gunnage)

I would still use it tho, and they wouldnt dare stop me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Mate what goes through Joe's mind is beyond me


Mostly drugs TBH:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO

Actually that is a decent tune, and yeah I could cut it a bit to give me the best 90secs of it. Defo one to consider.

I just dont want a real 'Look at me' tune cause I think that sort of thing is cringe worthy unless you are huge and pro level.....when people come out to the 300 theme or try and do a Kai Greene and are sh1t you look like a tit....I just want to have a solid tune so I can throw out 10-15 poses and show the judges my physique.

What I think I'll do it put 5 or so songs on to a CD and a playlist on my Ipod and listen to them in the gym and do some posing to them and see what feels right.

Keep the suggestions coming guys!

Ok so cheat meal on Sat was fairly restrained, was just a BBQ which was chicken burgers (brown bap with garlic mayo and salad), sausages, stuffed aubergine with cous cous, sweet potato and olives etc. Really good food, then had choc fudge brownie and choc sauce with ice cream for pudding. Had some haribo and doughnuts after and some choc.

Fell full and found it hard to move as I ate so much LOL

Sunday was rep upper, went to the gym early for my cardio then came home and had some eggs on toast and a shake. Let it settle then had some NO Explode and hit the gym.

Wide grip pull ups BW 3 x 12

Incline Bench 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Seated Cable rows (close grip) 3 x 15 @ 1/2 stack

Pull overs 3 x 12 @ 30kgs

Cross overs 3 x 12 @ 30kgs

Lat raises 3 x 12 (seated) @ 16kgs

Inclince DB curls 3 x 12 @ 16kgs

Standing Hammer curl 1 x 14 @ 16kgs (failure)

Close grip bench 3 x 12 @ 90kgs

Single arm ext 3 x 12 @ 20kgs

Got back home about 2ish and did the weekly shop, also bought some fish for dinner last night. Was good for a little change and I also had prawns for my second afternoon meal so a fishy day all round.

This week is going to be tight and as per the diet sheet 100%, I have a carb up on friday so baz and I can see how I look. With that in mind I will do my cardio every day this week at 30mins pre meal one so I can be a little more depleted before we start on Friday.

Gear wise I may add Winny next week too. We were thinking Masteron but at this stage and what it will give me, it doesn't seem worth it. Still only doing 50mcg T3 and Sust and tren. If I can get results on this low dose seems silly to up it for the sake of it.

Roll on Friday!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Haggis? Delicious - especially with buttered neeps and tatties! MMMMMMM!
> 
> And very good for you with oatmeal and blood...


Yup is a decent addition to a fry up!! Workers breakfast that! Haggis and black pudding!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sorry forgot to add on the cheat front (look away now Dave!), also had a choc flapjack and pack of mini chedders on the tube on the way back, and also a chicken and bacon sandwich a kit kat chunky and a wispa gold on way from shop....  yum fcukin yum 

Thinking tho, wasn't that full from that on Sunday, its going to be a looot more on the carb up! Think Sweet potato and bastmati rice and turkey, thats what I did last year and it worked quite well  .....maybe some crispy kreams (please bazza xx)


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Have been subscribed & following this for a while now, getting pretty lean & looking good.

A few songs I think would be good for posing (may need cutting for bits you like):

YouTube - Chemical Brothers - Galvanize (Eskalation DnB Remix) Original would be good too, just think the intro of the dnb mix is decent!

YouTube - Eric Prydz-Pjanoo (high contrast remix) Really gets into high tempo bit after around a minute.

YouTube - Florence And The Machine - You Got The Love - Live from Ibiza BBC Radio 1 Can only find a live version of it but think it's a cracking version!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

All's looking on target J, hope you're well.

If you need a hand with the music side of things, cutting, editing etc give me a shout dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool cheers guys will check those out! Just tried at work and I dont have headphones long enough to reach my sound card.....dont think the trade floor like D&B at 8am PMSL

Cheers for the offer Adz, may well take you up on that dude, was thinking about something slow to start then a big drop......or maybe the other way around?!

LOL this is a head fcuk, the last 3 days on my cardio I have had my Ipod on shuffle all and skipping through all my songs to find some lol!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheat sounds good mate i like the extras added in from the shop i usually do this myself ha.

Havr you and db decided on a plan for the carb up yet i.e. carb sources and amounts etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> cheat sounds good mate i like the extras added in from the shop i usually do this myself ha.
> 
> Havr you and db decided on a plan for the carb up yet i.e. carb sources and amounts etc?


I forgot about them the first time round haha, the missus was like let me try some of that Wispa.....er NO! I'll buy you one if you like but you aint having any of this one lol

The carb up on Friday?

Think we are looking at that today, prob around 600g or carbs from Sweet potato and Basmati (same as last show) on friday then Sat will be 200-300 in the am I think (and I hope some sugar lol!). Planning on water manipulation too, will prob be 4-5 on Thurs and 5-6 on friday until midnight then sips on sat morning. (Glass of red wine would be awesome too haha! Possibly a viagra and NO-Explode on sat afternoon then pump up and pics 

Will get it down on a spready and post it up


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> And very good for you with oatmeal *and blood..*.


now that is rank :ban:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> ..maybe some crispy kreams (please bazza xx)


no krispy kreams on your carb up mister tut tut :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> now that is rank :ban:


Oi thats the food of my ancestry! TBH scottish cooking is rank, but its all about getting the most out of everything, my mum wastes NOTHING when she cooks, chicken bones in for a soup and the brown meat goes in a pie 

Doughnuts on the morning of the show


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Oi thats the food of my ancestry! TBH scottish cooking is rank, but its all about getting the most out of everything, my mum wastes NOTHING when she cooks, chicken bones in for a soup and the brown meat goes in a pie
> 
> Doughnuts on the morning of the show


so we stopping at krispys on the way down then are we :lol: :lol: how many 4-5-6 dozen :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1 mixed dozen and one original as per usual! ALL FOR ME!!!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I forgot about them the first time round haha, the missus was like let me try some of that Wispa.....er NO! I'll buy you one if you like but you aint having any of this one lol
> 
> The carb up on Friday?
> 
> ...


sounds like a decent plan.

Yeh my girl seems to do that on cheats as well. I was in the garage the other week and actually rang her and said right what do you want. nothing she replys. so i go and buy myself a few bits get in the car and ask her to hold them for me.

Start up car pull away and here she is taking a big bite out of my flapjack. i almost put the car into a wall lol wasnt impressed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was legs, crap workout - I had a bad jab on Monday night and so glute was swollen badly, couldn't squat or lunges (far too deep on the glute) so I had to just leg press and then do the hack squat machine, for variety I did this on my toes on the way down and heels on the way up, was a great exercise. I then did a few sets of ext and curls (laying and seated) which did the trick, legs were fairly hammered! Also did the usual calfs.

Right the plan for the carb up.

Monday: Normal diet, 30min am cardio pre meal one. 3 g vit C and 3 litres of water

Tuesday: Normal diet, 30min am cardio pre meal one, Train Legs. 3 g vit C and 3 litres of water

Wed: Normal diet, 30min am cardio pre meal one. 3 g vit C and 3 litres of water

Thurs: Normal diet, 30min am cardio pre meal one, train upper. 5 g vit C and 5 litres of water

Friday: Attached diet, 600g carbs, pinapple (diuretic), 30mins cardio pre meal one, 5g Vit C, 5 litres of water.

Sat: No water from Friday midnight. Whole foods only no shakes. Eggs and wholemeal toast, chicken and nuts. Not sure on amounts yet but will be 3 or so meals I would imagine.



Then pump up and maybe No explode, then pics


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like a dam god day of eating to me mate. no carb depleting the days before?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> looks like a dam god day of eating to me mate. no carb depleting the days before?


Nah not needed, fairly depleted already and this is only a day carb up, for the finals it will be 3-4 days depletion and then 2 days carb up 

This should show us where I'm at I think! Yeah should be good, love pineapple and sweet potato and nuts so yeah its awesome!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sweet potato is awesome i usually make wedges but i had some sweet potato mash at the weekend and totally loved it. i reckon i could consume 1000g of carbs from sweet pot alone and the good thing seems to be i dont get much/any bloat from it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah its an awesome source of carbs, I'm having mine cut in half and baked with honey and olive oil and black pepper! Awesome!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah its an awesome source of carbs, I'm having mine cut in half and baked with honey and olive oil and black pepper! Awesome!


thats lush :thumb: i remember when u told me how to do that!! yum yum

oh how i want carbs :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah its an awesome source of carbs, I'm having mine cut in half and baked with honey and olive oil and black pepper! Awesome!


that doesnt sound pretty tasty. i like to make wedges in a little olive oil the sprinkled with a little salt and pepper.

for a change i like to sprinkle with cinnamon these are very tasty


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

There's no real need to carb deplete J, he has such a fast metabolism he won't be able to be full, it's only a mini carb up to see how he responds to a high amount of fats in his carb load, last time we just did a pure carb&pro load before the hercules and it worked well although i feel it could have been fuller, I really struggle to fill out on just carbs&pro so going to see if Jamie is the same...

using pineapple and fruit for the digestive enzyme side of things really to make sure he gets all the nutrients and doesn't end up bloated from all the food.. well not too bloated


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> oh how i want carbs :laugh:


Pizza not count sat night B? :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DB said:


> There's no real need to carb deplete J, he has such a fast metabolism he won't be able to be full, it's only a mini carb up to see how he responds to a high amount of fats in his carb load, last time we just did a pure carb&pro load before the hercules and it worked well although i feel it could have been fuller, I really struggle to fill out on just carbs&pro so going to see if Jamie is the same...
> 
> using pineapple and fruit for the digestive enzyme side of things really to make sure he gets all the nutrients and doesn't end up bloated from all the food.. well not too bloated


ive noticed more and more people seem to be having more fat in their carb loads and getting good results from it. will be interesting to see.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Pizza not count sat night B? :tongue:


oh YUS thats does!! that was lush babe hahahahaha but that quicky goes from mind when back to chicken and vege!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> There's no real need to carb deplete J, he has such a fast metabolism he won't be able to be full, it's only a mini carb up to see how he responds to a high amount of fats in his carb load, last time we just did a pure carb&pro load before the hercules and it worked well although i feel it could have been fuller, I really struggle to fill out on just carbs&pro so going to see if Jamie is the same...
> 
> using pineapple and fruit for the digestive enzyme side of things really to make sure he gets all the nutrients and doesn't end up bloated from all the food.. well not too bloated


Looking forward to it! Fats are my friend, really helped with holding muscle. I was 14st 2lbs last night (know its the wrong time of day) which was nice and sure my condition is the same.

Lets hope they do me well in the carb up too!

Mate I stepped my cardio up 5min a day this week and haven't had a day off is that a nono?! If so shall I drop Friday am session?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Mate I stepped my cardio up 5min a day this week and haven't had a day off is that a nono?! If so shall I drop Friday am session?


FPMSL - so are you doing 10 mins instead of 5mins? :lol:

cant wait too see how you respond to the carb up mate.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL - so are you doing 10 mins instead of 5mins? :lol:
> 
> cant wait too see how you respond to the carb up mate.


He's a git aint he Doing like 25 mins of cardio per day or something ridiculous!! :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> He's a git aint he Doing like 25 mins of cardio per day or something ridiculous!! :tongue:


Oi! I did 30mins this week - was well tired! lol

Been doing 10mins pre bed too....thats laying down tho haha

Seriously low on energy though, been getting back from the gym and flopping on the sofa, got up to cook my food and was leaning on the side chopping up the veg as I couldn't stand up! I also have tinitus quite bad in my right ear, been so tired when waking up I have been walking in to every door frame, my shoulder is bruised to feck!

Take my hat off to you mate with the pre bed and morning cardio, serious work, but then things that are really worth it are never easy to achieve - that is so true. I remember my last prep and what I had to do, and I would do it all over again if I had too. 4 Weeks or 30 days, 4 chest workouts, 4 back workouts, 3 leg workouts thats all it is.....we are counting down now not up. :beer:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

This is it mate, everyone is doing their prep slightly differently. I'm sure everyone is working just as hard in in great scheme of things. Its gonna be such a great class, i cant wait to get up there with you and everyone now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Seriously low on energy though, been getting back from the gym and flopping on the sofa, got up to cook my food and was leaning on the side chopping up the veg as I couldn't stand up! I also have tinitus quite bad in my right ear, been so tired when waking up *I have been walking in to every door frame, my shoulder is bruised to feck!*


maybe il have to wrap you in bubble wrap J :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> maybe il have to wrap you in bubble wrap J :tongue:


Think you might!

Ok so started my water load today, on my third (500ml) bottle of 10.....already pee'in like a hose pipe....will aim for 3 litres at work (until 4ish) then another 2 litres tonight.

Vit C was 2g this morning, 2g this afternoon (2ish) the one more this evening.

Popping to Tescos after the gym for supplies to cook up my food for tomorrow.

Gym is heavy upper today which will be hard work (as I will need to pee a lot haha).

Training Quads tomorrow with Dave at Ministry which I am looking forward too.....will need those extra carbs as I think Dave's coach is in the driving seat and he knows how to train quads...eek!

Tomo night I have a surprise party to attend to.....will literately be a 'SURPRISE'.....'BYE' lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right well hit the gym Heavy upper, was a good session:

Flat bench 3 x 6 @ 120kgs

Bent over rows 3 x 8 @ 120kgs

Close grip pull ups 3 x 10 @ BW+ 10kgs

Dips 3 x 10 @ BW +40kgs

Lat raises 3 x 12 @ 14kgs (seated)

Skulls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

EZ bar curls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

Finished arms off on cables.....good pump, decent vascularity in most places....bring on carbs!

Popped to Tesco for my food, being the **** I am I forgot Corn flour so will be going back in a minute lol

Had 4 litres of water now, gonna have another 2 before bed I think, still pee'in like a good'un so should dry out nicely with the 5-6 litres tomorrow too!

Looking forward to meeting Dave tomorrow and seeing James, something about the Ministry of Muscle that makes it an awesome place to train, just a great atmosphere!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout mate! not much longer now eh!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Popped to Tesco for my food, being the **** I am I forgot Corn flour so will be going back in a minute lol


hahahahahahaha i have to go down too, i forgot things dam it!!!

time for shopping lists i think


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I had a bloody shopping list! lol x


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

j wot time you at the ministry?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good to see you today buddy, your looking lean as fu(k:thumbup1:

Let us know how the legs are the next few days... have a feeling i'm gonna hate my morning cardio even more for a while:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Good to see you today buddy, your looking lean as fu(k:thumbup1:
> 
> Let us know how the legs are the next few days... have a feeling i'm gonna hate my morning cardio even more for a while:lol:


Hey mate, legs are killing me! lol Quads are tight as feck! Had a bath this morning to losen them up! Was a good session and great to finally catch up properly! Thanks mate just gotta stay lean 4 more weeks then I can get the winter coat on  Very impressed with you too dude, as I said on your thread, you are going to be hard for anyone to beat, at the top of your limit and shreaded, its going to be an awesome comp!

Paul Dave said he PM'd you and told you when we were going, will msg next time I'm down there


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hows this week gone mate with the load etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so mini carb up, all food eaten as listed, had around 6 liters of water thurs and about the same yesterday. 5g vit C and 700g pinapple noth days. This morning I had eaten, 8 eggs, 6 slices wholemeal toast, 200g turkey, 800g sweet potato, 80g cashews and 400g pineapple. I sipped 400ml of water from midnight last night.

Baz came round about 2.30pm and I had my 1.5 scoops NO explode and pumped up with a can of diet coke too. Here are the pics:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so mini carb up, all food eaten as listed, had around 6 liters of water thurs and about the same yesterday. 5g vit C and 700g pinapple noth days. This morning I had eaten, 8 eggs, 6 slices wholemeal toast, 200g turkey, 800g sweet potato, 80g cashews and 400g pineapple. I sipped 400ml of water from midnight last night.

Baz came round about 2.30pm and I had my 1.5 scoops NO explode and pumped up with a can of diet coke too. Here are the pics:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol guess that answers my question, looking v good mate could probs get away with some more carbs i reckon


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Damn, looking good mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha that is true Hilly which brings me to my next post.....This was a carb up on fat and carbs and good food, we think I can fill out a little more, water will stay low today and tonight, but I shall be drinking diet coke. I am having my cheat meal and I am going to go bonkers on carbs and sugar. I will eat my pasta as planned and then ice cream and biscuits and haribo etc to get lots of sugar in me. Will then do a mini pump up and take some more pics tomorrow to see how I look after that lot too 

Cheers Seyyed, been a tough two days!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha that is true Hilly which brings me to my next post.....This was a carb up on fat and carbs and good food, we think I can fill out a little more, water will stay low today and tonight, but I shall be drinking diet coke. I am having my cheat meal and I am going to go bonkers on carbs and sugar. I will eat my pasta as planned and then ice cream and biscuits and haribo etc to get lots of sugar in me. Will then do a mini pump up and take some more pics tomorrow to see how I look after that lot too
> 
> Cheers Seyyed, been a tough two days!


Id imagine so! using your quick metabolism to your full advantage then:laugh: lil more carbs in ya, your gunna look siiiiick I guess the diet coke is for dirutic purposes?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Paul Dave said he PM'd you and told you when we were going, will msg next time I'm down there


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha that is true Hilly which brings me to my next post.....This was a carb up on fat and carbs and good food, we think I can fill out a little more, water will stay low today and tonight, but I shall be drinking diet coke. I am having my cheat meal and I am going to go bonkers on carbs and sugar. I will eat my pasta as planned and then ice cream and biscuits and haribo etc to get lots of sugar in me. Will then do a mini pump up and take some more pics tomorrow to see how I look after that lot too
> 
> Cheers Seyyed, been a tough two days!


I agree altho i think something like pizza or burger and fries would do the job as it always surpises me when people fill out better than on stage when they get home on the evening after picking up a take away.

pasta IMO may bloat you to much to actually be used pre show to get the required amount of carbs. just a thought tho. you and DB no more about this than me


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> I agree altho i think something like pizza or burger and fries would do the job as it always surpises me when people fill out better than on stage when they get home on the evening after picking up a take away.
> 
> pasta IMO may bloat you to much to actually be used pre show to get the required amount of carbs. just a thought tho. you and DB no more about this than me


Yeah I agree with that mate, pasta does bloat quite a bit, I would normally have some potato or bread as in previous weeks, but I had a pre arranged dinner out (well sophie was babysitting her niece so I went with her and she cooked and left it so couldn't say no!).

This meal is not the one that will fill me out it will be all the sugar from the haribo and biscuts 

I think for the finals it will be, thurs and Friday clean carb up of carbs and fats (little protein), sat morning mostly clean, little sugar later, Sat night prob eat a cheat type dinner and sunday will not really matter too much food wise - just not enough to get bloated!

You input is always valid mate - that why the thread is here! I remember talking to you in the past about some things that you do and how I think it might be too much etc, but that is also to your credit mate as you do read alot of things and take a lot of info on board and try things out. You have a lot of info that you can contribute and I thank you for that buddy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> Paul Dave said he PM'd you and told you when we were going, will msg next time I'm down there


yeah dave messaged me j........if had been the mornin i could of made it...

i went up to the rainforest cafe and on the london eye as it was my little girls 6 birthday yesterday...

deffo message me when your gonna do it again :thumb:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello mate nice to meet u on friday,,good luck with ur contest prep and il be there to give u a shout ok!!!!

Make sure Bazmati dnt feed u to much rice on the carb up mind!!!!

Gary


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking ace mate, look at that vein running down your calve!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking ace mate, look at that vein running down your calve!


Cheers buddy, lol yeah have a few veins, cant wait to get my tan on and get a few more out!

Last time I did a viagra and they were insane today was just no explode....seriously try that, Joe put me on to it, do a little water load and deplete on a thurs/fri then drop a viagra before you go out on a sat night


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That seratus detail is banging mate, looking wiked


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gunit said:


> Hello mate nice to meet u on friday,,good luck with ur contest prep and il be there to give u a shout ok!!!!
> 
> Make sure Bazmati dnt feed u to much rice on the carb up mind!!!!
> 
> Gary


LOL nah just too much feckin sweet spud and pineapple which had me up all night with the worst wind and cramp every - the missus didn't let me come to bed until I had got rid of the smell haha

Will defo catch up at Notts, thanks for the support!



MXD said:


> That seratus detail is banging mate, looking wiked


Cheers Max, catch up on FB soon mate - I know your plans were put back a bit - dont let it get you down, you've got a damn good physique pal


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha that is true Hilly which brings me to my next post.....This was a carb up on fat and carbs and good food, we think I can fill out a little more, water will stay low today and tonight, but I shall be drinking diet coke. I am having my cheat meal and I am going to go bonkers on carbs and sugar. I will eat my pasta as planned and then ice cream and biscuits and haribo etc to get lots of sugar in me. Will then do a mini pump up and take some more pics tomorrow to see how I look after that lot too
> 
> Cheers Seyyed, been a tough two days!


mmmmmmmmmmm haribos mate :thumb:

we had a kiddies party here yesterday and i managed to nic a few haribos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL not yet Colin hope so for the finals! Paul I had a whole bag to myself lol!

I went to the gym early to train a rep upper session yesterday with my mate who works there. Was a good session (not as intense as friday lol) and I was pumped to the max during it, defo nearly ready I think, cant wait to do a proper deplete and load, will hopefully look even better than Sat! Tan would be a good shout too haha

Spent the rest of the day chilling and watching the football, also cooked my GF a nice dinner or Tuna and veg was delicious then had an early night 

Will talk to Baz today and post up the last 4 week plan a little later


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gunit said:


> Hello mate nice to meet u on friday,,good luck with ur contest prep and il be there to give u a shout ok!!!!
> 
> Make sure Bazmati dnt feed u to much rice on the carb up mind!!!!
> 
> Gary


LMFAO long time mate,, good to catch up at the brits!

In regards to Jamie, we basically took in 800g carbs and near 200g fat and it didnt fill him out much at all!

So maybe a dirty carb up before the brits is the way forward with him and his physique, he generally holds very litter water genetically so will get away with it.

it'll prob go-

wed& thurs 1000g carb

friday - 6pm saem schedule then see how he is and maybe a nice big pizza and go from there


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah it was 700 on the Friday and 200 or so on the sat morning, carried on with out water and eat loads of crap sat night and sunday still looked the same! (Will send pics later Baz)

Woo Hoo to the dirty carb up! (I guess that will be on the Friday night -Sat morning?)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so today is Leg day (posterior chain) so mostly Hams, which is a good thing as quads are still tender! Cardio and hot baths have loosened them a bit, but there will be only 3 more posterior days after this so no slacking!

I am being spot on for my last 4 weeks, no missing a rep or a set, every gram counted and every minute of cardio @ the right intensity. I'm also doing 30mins a night posing practice - I have chosen my music and this time I will have a routine - not just a get up on stage and do what I want!

Sophie is away this weekend in Jersey visiting family as its her grandparents wedding aniversery, I couldn't go as it would have been too much out of my comfort zone while dieting and doing cardio. She has left the instructions for the Washing mashine on the fridge and also done me a weeks worth of shirts for work so I think I'll be ok  On a serious note we have only spent 2 nights apart since we met so I will miss her loads.......oi baz can you move in for the week? Need someone to scrub my back in the shower and spoon at night 

3 weeks out on sat, still having a cheat meal so happy days!

Spoke to Baz yesterday and the training and diet and cardio will be the same for the next 2 weeks, then the final 2 weeks will be a little less cals to get the last bits off. The last week will be a fairly standard deplete and carb up, same as the Hercules but with more carbs 

Busy month ahead me thinks!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhhh sounds like its all going well babe!! you have done awesome and cant wait to see you on stage!!

ps u and baz would need to scrub eachothers backs in the shower and thats my job usually and also....................... who is the big spoon???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> ahhhh sounds like its all going well babe!! you have done awesome and cant wait to see you on stage!!
> 
> Thanks, yeah things couldn't be much better really considering how things were 9 months ago!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Originally Posted by MissBC
> 
> ahhhh sounds like its all going well babe!! you have done awesome and cant wait to see you on stage!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Saw this, thought youd like the motivation coming up for the show 

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2356/249/


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Link not working!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Link not working!!


 really? man that sucks, its a great video as well.

Okay try this link...

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2356/249/


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Still not! Whats the name of the vid I'll search on there for it!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Still not! Whats the name of the vid I'll search on there for it!


Kai greene- Mind over matter: Shooting for Olympia Gold


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Just realised why it didnt work, their has been alot of traffic on the site, since the Mr O is comin up theyve had alot of hits so the server is messing up!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool mate I'll keep trying it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so trained heavy upper last night:

Incline Press 3 x 6 @ 120kgs

Bent Over rows 3 x 8 @ 120kgs

Pull ups 4 x 8 @ BW+10kgs

Dips 4 x 12 @ BW +40KGS

Lat raises Seated 3 x 12 @ 14kgs

Skulls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

EZ curls 3 x 12 @ 40kgs

Calfs

Was a decent workout, got round in an hour. 3 and a bit weeks to go and my strength is still good. Will be training Legs on Thurs (posterior chain) didn't do it last night as quads still a little sore and also need to train upper with Baz on sat so figured it would balance my routine out too.

25mins cardio this morning was easy enough, got home and veins were very prominent again, which is good.

Might have some red meat for dinner tonight in the shape of some home made burgers, haven't had any in a week or so.

Ordered my Jan Tana this yesterday too, I also have my trunks and posing music sorted. Just need to practice my routine every night till the big day!

3 weeks and 3 days.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rightyho!

Training.....well FINALLY quads feel half normal, so decided to plough on with my posterior chain workout, was decent and my chum Brent was working so he spotted me (which was much needed as I was poop'd on the energy front). I did:

Clean and press 3 x 8 @ 70kgs

SLDL 3 x 12 @ 100kgs

Squats ATG 2 x 20 @ 100kgs

Shrugs 2 x 12 front @ 100kgs 1 x 20 back @ 60kgs

Seated Curls 3 x 12 @ 3/4 stack

Leg ext 3 x 12 @ 1/4 stack (really sore still lol - but got blood in them!)

Calves, 3 x12 seated, 3 x 15 straight leg on Leg press

Was a decent workout, back is sore today (nice sore not James L dead leg sore!)

Had the morning off cardio this morning (I only do 6 days a week) but did walk the long way to the tube (20mins) lol as I needed to get an appitite for breakfast!!

Tomo I have an early start as I am taking the lady to the airport, we are staying at her sisters (hope the walls are thick as its the last time i'll see her in 5 days lol!), I will get up at 5am to do my cardio and have my eggs and oats at 6.30 in the car.

I am training with Baz later tomo so will have normal food until 3pm (eggs and oat x 2 and turkey and rice x2) then train at 5ish I think. Cheat meal I think I am having with Baz too so he can force feed me all that horrid food I dont even want LOL 

3 weeks away peeps and things look ok....not stressing this time just taking it in my stride....Its my GF first show and my first finals, I want to enjoy it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so plan changed a bit.....Sat was a meet Baz and train Upper day. Took the GF to the airport then went shopping for some food. Went to the gym about 3ish it was:

Pull ups 3 x 10

Incline chest dumbells 3 x 12 @ 40kgs (baz had them up for shoulder press)

Bent over rows 2 x 12 @ 100kgs 1 x 8 @ 120kgs

Pull overs 3 x 12 @ 30kgs

Super set with chest press 40kg per side

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Concentration Curls 3 x10

Pushdowns 3 x 12

Tricep ext 3 x 12 (behind head)

Did some posing and pics in the studio after, no point in posting tho, not much changed, and also different lighting so not really comparable....

Got home and watched the football and chilled, had an early night as Sunday I was doing the Market for the GF as she is still in Jersey.

Sunday was ok tho, long day but I took some turkey and rice cakes and peanut butter so got enough down me. Spitalfeilds market is a decent place, lots of trendy people and good atmosphere, kinda enjoyed it and made loads of money for the GF. Her stuff is amazing tho and it was nice to hear all the compliments about it.

I got home about 6ish and Baz was with BC so they both came over to get some food with me. I had my cheat on Sun this week as it gave me something to look forward too after a long day! I got a meat feast pizza and ate it all bar one slice (DB's quality control lol) also had some haribo type stuff and some doughnuts and some choc and ice cream and a milkshake. Was a nice night good to catch up and talk over the Olympia and the plan for the brits etc......we didn't watch x factor at all LOL

Veins and condition was crazy last night, was a little worried about my lower back, but baz put my mind at rest so happy today. Flatened out quite quickly today, but yesterday was a long day and a pizza in nowhere near enough to fill me out, but should have spiked my metabolism enough to the damage 

The next week will be the same diet and cardio wise, next week tho there is no dirty food, cheat will be a huge steak and starchy carbs (Jacket maybe) and a few more oats in the day. After that the diet will change 2 weeks out, to more dry foods, so the first shake will stay then after that just turkey and rice.

I have added Winny this week for the last 3 weeks (only 50mg per day) and I will also add some clen for the last 10days. Apart from that the assistance still hasn't changed since day one.

2 week and 5 days people......

My gorgeous GF with big smokes that always dreams about me DB has also booked us a break to Jersey 2 weeks after, a nice hotel for a few days, but more importantly.....Tennerfest! Whats that I hear you cry?! Well every year in Jersey for 6 weeks all the restaurants on the island make a menu for £10! 2 or 3 courses! 171 of them to be exact, nice ones too! So for 4 days I can eat out at a different place morning afternoon and night! all for £10! Awesome!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice pressing mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Tom, cant wait till the carbs are back in the diet and I can push on....been pushing the same weight for a year! TBH that is one of the reasons I got hooked on the gym so much, I love pushing more weight! Aiming to hit a 220kg squat for reps by xmas, currently 180kg but dont wanna push it yet! Bench I hope for 140 and DL 220 as well!! I hope anyway!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> My gorgeous GF has also booked us a break to Jersey 2 weeks after, a nice hotel for a few days, but more importantly.....Tennerfest! Whats that I hear you cry?! Well every year in Jersey for 6 weeks all the restaurants on the island make a menu for £10! 2 or 3 courses! 171 of them to be exact, nice ones too! So for 4 days I can eat out at a different place morning afternoon and night! all for £10! Awesome!


That is awesome, lucky git!! 

sounds like its all going well mate :beer:

hows the posing routine coming along?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah was soooo excited when she told me!

Ok Jimbo, been doing 20-30mins per night, got my music now and just trying to workout a few things with it! getting excited!

You on track now for the Herc? Still debating weather or not to do it!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Was beginning to wonder what happened to you big fella! Glad its still on track mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL not really too much to report! Just been doing the same old same old, things will speed up now we are getting to the last few mate will be more in the journal I think, I'll try and detail everything when we get close, deplete, carb up, maybe even the sat and sun up there (I'll need my laptop for work anyway)....

Quads feel kinda human like again lol just in time to hammer them again tonight lol training late today tho, I'll not be in the gym until 7.30, but will be quieter then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats this about jersey that sounds like my cup of tea may have to get myself their as i do love my food.

How you finding this prep compared to the last one pal?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Here mate!

http://www.tennerfest.com/

Was talkin to Baz and BC about this last night mate, this prep is sooooo much easier, I live 20mins door to door from the office rather than 2 hours! Like tonight, I'm still in the office now finishing up on some bits (aka arguing with NY) but its cool cause I'll hit the gym still and get home and have at least 2 hours to unwind.....bliss mate!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Here mate!
> 
> http://www.tennerfest.com/
> 
> Was talkin to Baz and BC about this last night mate, this prep is sooooo much easier, I live 20mins door to door from the office rather than 2 hours! Like tonight, I'm still in the office now finishing up on some bits (aka arguing with NY) but its cool cause I'll hit the gym still and get home and have at least 2 hours to unwind.....bliss mate!


wtf is unwinding? :lol:

by the time i get home its 7pm, then training and cardio, then cooking & eating, then bed at 9:30-10ish... then up at 5:30 for cardio...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> wtf is unwinding? :lol:
> 
> by the time i get home its 7pm, then training and cardio, then cooking & eating, then bed at 9:30-10ish... then up at 5:30 for cardio...


try cooking just once or twice a week matey? just make massive batches of food and freeze them- simple!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do you make up lots of chicken and rice? portion and freeze then micro?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I just cooked up loads of rice and wrapped the right weight in cling film and then put them in a bag in the freezer!!

so on the morning get one out, put it in your tupp container and it will be defrosted ready for reheating with your chicken by lunch!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Galtonator said:


> do you make up lots of chicken and rice? portion and freeze then micro?


Yes mate, I freeze the whole portions!

So i'll cook a few kilo of chicken, rice and veg, then weigh it all out and freeze each portion in sandwich bags,

so the night before i pull out 3 sandwich bags and put each one into tupperware in the fridge and thats my 3 chicken/rice/veg meals done for that day! u can easily make 5 days worth like that..

Takes about 5 mins longer than making one meal..

i do

3kg chicken,

1kg rice

veg

makes 15 meals...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> wtf is unwinding? :lol:
> 
> by the time i get home its 7pm, then training and cardio, then cooking & eating, then bed at 9:30-10ish... then up at 5:30 for cardio...


Thats still 7-8 hours sleep, I meant compared to my first prep, that was home at 8pm train, cardio, food, shower etc bed at midnight and up at 4am for cardio......yes this time I get to unwind LMAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bulkaholic said:


> Cant believe Jamie has missed that one Baz:lol: :lol:


It's all true aswell


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

DB said:


> Yes mate, I freeze the whole portions!
> 
> So i'll cook a few kilo of chicken, rice and veg, then weigh it all out and freeze each portion in sandwich bags,
> 
> ...


Does the rice not go a bit watery? I suppose you could slightly undercook it as you will be reheating?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Yes mate, I freeze the whole portions!
> 
> So i'll cook a few kilo of chicken, rice and veg, then weigh it all out and freeze each portion in sandwich bags,
> 
> ...


Do me a favour:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh you got a tupperware phobia don't u!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*18 days out*

Ok so finished work later than planned last night, left the office at 7.45 ish and hit the gym at 8.15. Blasted out Legs and it went like this:

Squats 3 warm up sets 3 x work sets or 6 @ 180kgs

Lunges 2 x 35 paces (25 paces with 24kgs dumbells then BW for 10 more)

Leg ext 3 x 15 slight pause at top

Leg Curl 3 x 15

Leg press to finish 2 x 25 reps

Calfs 3 x 15 seated 3 x 15 standing.

Was an awesome session, quads were pumped when I left, great effort.

Got home and had my dinner and rested 

Back tonight for heavy upper - Soph is back tomorrow so want to spend the night with her


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*17 days out*

Ok so trained heavy upper last night, was a decent workout, gym was busy but loads of kit so I got on no worries...

Flat Bench 2 x 5 @ 120kgs 1 x 4 @ 130kgs

Bent over rows 3 x 8 @ 120kgs

Pull ups BW + 10kgs 3 x 10

Dips BW + 40kgs 3 x 12

Lat raises 3 x12 @ 14kgs (Seated)

EZ curls 3 x 12 @ 40kgs

Skulls 3 x 15 @ 40kgs

Cable push downs and curls super set 3 x 12

Good workout, felt very pumped when I left (thanks NO Explode lol), Flattened out very quickly, but had my banana and whey as soon as I got home!

Feeling hungry all the time now, think this last 2 weeks is really gonna bring my condition out, defo with the drier food next week and also the winny and clen (last 10days).

Cant wait!

Sophie back tonight too, going to make burgers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate and strength seems to still be good. How do you think your strength has held up etc?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hmm down a little, finding I always start strong, but my energy is zapped faster. Normally I can do a full 45-60mins of weights and still be strong at the end, now after 30mins I'm done. Then I shift on to failure stuff....

Still pushing the reps out tho, it gets a bit different this week, dropping Quads on Tuesday I think and then it will be depletion type workouts from the Friday on.....

Food is changing a bit too, and probably have less..... Great lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha not long left tho mate then it will be carb up time. you finalised what your doing yet


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I have a little plan, just need to adjust the calories but the outline is in place. Nothing too drastic, will post it up tomo


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

nice workouts mate, you look like your on track, keep it up mate your going to do some damage on stage me thinks!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Not long now mate, i find out next few days if i go back to china or get work here. if work here then will be at finals both days and looking forward to it
> 
> I think i know who you want to beat and you will have no problem:thumb: I want to see him sulk:lol:


Cool Colin, let me know would be great to see you again! I wanna see him sulk too, still if he beats me it wont matter too much, I will be moving up to play with the big boys after this so :tongue: lol



Seyyed said:


> nice workouts mate, you look like your on track, keep it up mate your going to do some damage on stage me thinks!


Thanks buddy, hows your lifting going, still upping the weights? I will check your journal out today at some point


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*15 days out*

Ok peeps so its 2 weeks tomorrow.....gonna be a rather sedate week up until one week out where things get interesting.....

Cals are slightly lower next week than this week, banana is down to one pre workout rather than two and also meal two changes from eggs and oats to turkey and rice.

I will also add in Clen @ a whooping 40mcg per day from sat lol

I added my winny in from monday so this will help dry me out a little and get rid of the last bit from my lower back.

No cheat meal this weekend, but will have a clean refeed on Sunday. This will be 80g of carbs with each of my 6 meals and the normal 40g of protein. The 5th meal will be Steak and Chips tho   

My last Quad workout will be on Monday too 12 days out with my last hams on Friday 8 days out.

Prob going to see Baz on Monday for that quad session so he can take a look and see how fat I am - so the next week cals may come down slightly.

Next week is also my last week at work until 21st Oct, then I'm back for a week then off to Jersey woohoo!

May post some pics up on Monday - but Baz's Gym is crap for pics! Dont look much different tho lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hey mate any example of the diet your followin at the moment your in excellent order mate well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rodrigo said:


> hey mate any example of the diet your followin at the moment your in excellent order mate well done:thumbup1:


It hasn't really changed since the first page mate lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/67904-magic-torch-prep-swim-suit-class-ukbff-finals-2009-a.html#post1075513

I added in a 2 banana's pre workout and 40g Cashews with evening meal, but other than that its the same!

Will post up sundays re-feed diet in a mo and then when it changes for the last week I'll pop that up too


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

cheers mate good luck:thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks buddy, hows your lifting going, still upping the weights? I will check your journal out today at some point


Lifting is going good thanks, hitting some pb's here and there, the bench has been a b/tch to up but gettin there, havnt updated the journal cus of college and doing assignments but will update it today after my upper heavy workout tonight! Im still managing to eat every 3 hours at college thankfully, have small breaks in the right times so its all good on the eating front, just have to make sure I make all my meals the night before!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*14 days out*

Ok so today was rep upper and I'm ****ed now haha

This week has been tough, I know it looks like I am still on a lot of cals but with a metabolism as fast as mine it does not matter!

Done my cardio early this morning as I was up anyway, had my breakfast and then went to the gym about 11 ish...had a strong coffee and an NO Explode before I trained..

Pull ups (wide) BW 3 x 12

Incline Bench 3 x15 @ 80kgs

Seated Row close grip 3 x 15 @ half stack

Pull overs 3 x 12 @ 30kgs

Cross overs 3 x 12 @ 30kgs

Lat raises 3 x 12 seated @ 14kgs

Incline dumbell curls 3 x 12 @ 18kgs

Close grip BP 3 x 12 @ 80kgs

Cable curls (hammer) and tricep ext 3 x 15 super set....and done lol

Had my soop of whey and WMS (instead of banana) straight after!

Looked decent in gym I think, classes were in the studio so couldn't pose but think I'll pop back tonight to do some. I had decent veins down my abs which is normally a good indication of low BF.

Normal meals of turkey and rice now, tomorrow is refeed which will be nice, particularly the steak and chips for dinner (mini kinda cheat).

Not much else to report.....sh1t weather tho....good time to be in the gym


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> *14 days out*
> 
> Ok so today was rep upper and I'm ****ed now haha
> 
> ...


Game on fella your gonna look awesome I too am having some steak and chips tomorrow, final cheat and i want it to be fairly clean so got a nice t-bone out the freezer Boy do i need it this week tho, i am so depleted and fu(ked you would not believe, my body is falling apart!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff. Really enjoyed reading this. You planning keeping one going for your bulk or are you a little too busy for that?

When you are all on stage, can you and Dave have a most musular with each other, head to head facing each other please :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Game on fella your gonna look awesome I too am having some steak and chips tomorrow, final cheat and i want it to be fairly clean so got a nice t-bone out the freezer Boy do i need it this week tho, i am so depleted and fu(ked you would not believe, my body is falling apart!!!


Ahh mate you looked sopt on when I saw you last, those changes that James made that week were hard but you know you are gonna look the nuts up there!



LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. Really enjoyed reading this. You planning keeping one going for your bulk or are you a little too busy for that?
> 
> When you are all on stage, can you and Dave have a most musular with each other, head to head facing each other please :thumb:


Thanks mate I'm glad people find it interesting, I'm sure I will have some sort of log when I bulk, i'll keep this one going for the rebound I think...

I'm sure me and Dave will have a bit of banter up there under the lights 



bulkaholic said:


> Chris you are getting kinky again:lol: :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*13 days out*

Ok soo just forget what I wrote on the previous page...I was getting nervous lol

Next week we are changing nothing..... all we are going to do is drop the nuts with dinner to 20g form 40g all three banana's stay too 

Cardio is the same, PED are the same except for the added 40mcgs of clen

I spoke to baz and his words were not to change a thing, I dont want to lose muscle in the last week and I am well on track, te little clen will deal with my lower back.... happy days 

I always think I look worse than I do, I am meeting Baz for quads tomorrow night, he will have a good look at me then and make sure of the plan 

Come on Dave time for steak mate get the T-bone on


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi mate glad its going well for you..been very interesting reading your journal me and you are in a very similar position in that we both have a very high motabilism and im still on around 400g carbs. But as you said in one of your previous posts its still not fun and def feels like were are still dieting and its hard work....enjoy your steak and chips tonite mate im off for a big cheat same as always its not hurt up to now.

Stay strong as always bud...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff in here mate, i imagine its very easy to get swayed in these final couple of weeks so its a good thing you have db on hand if anything just to re assure you. i think this is very important.

what you havn for cheat 2night anything?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate glad its going well for you..been very interesting reading your journal me and you are in a very similar position in that we both have a very high motabilism and im still on around 400g carbs. But as you said in one of your previous posts its still not fun and def feels like were are still dieting and its hard work....enjoy your steak and chips tonite mate im off for a big cheat same as always its not hurt up to now.
> 
> Stay strong as always bud...


True 400g of carbs and still hungry! Mad isn't it! Hope the cheat was good dude! Good luck with the last 12 days - not weeks any more DAYS lol 



hilly2008 said:


> good stuff in here mate, i imagine its very easy to get swayed in these final couple of weeks so its a good thing you have db on hand if anything just to re assure you. i think this is very important.
> 
> what you havn for cheat 2night anything?


Yes, defo mate, Baz has a very calming demeanour, never really gets stressed or worries. Top bloke and awesome mate.

I went to Bodeans in Clapham for my cheat (BBQ Rib house), I had a steak and mushrooms with Chips and onion rings  That was it for cheat, not really a big one, but I did have some pineapple on my way home. Also had some more oats and whey before bed, more of a refeed day than a cheat day - was good tho, set me up nicely for the week 



bulkaholic said:


> Not far off now mate, you will be bang on which I am sure you know deep down.
> 
> Do as your told or I won't tan up your ass:lol: :lol:


Haha I will Col, you coming to Notts then matey?! Would be good to see you again :beer:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

These vids should work now the olympia has come and gone, great motivation from kai greene 

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/1935/218/

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2356/249/


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*11 Days out*

Ok because baz the spaz cant read a fcukin label I had to do my FINAL quad work out on my own....Was an awesome session however lol

Leg Ext 2 x 12 warm up

Front Squats 3 x 15 @ 100kgs

Hack Squat machine (feet placed in the middle to hit Quads more) 3 x 15,12,10 built up to 200kgs (120, 160, 200)

Lunges 2 x 45 paces BW + 20kg each arm

Single Leg ext 3 x 12,10,8 upping weight each time, both legs together for 12 more then drop set 3 times.

Did a little Calves after. Great workout, legs were filled with blood after and hard to bend lol

Had a hot bath when I got home to relax the tension a bit, happy with the workout tho.

Training Upper with Baz tonight now, normally do day on day off but feel that after just doing quads, upper will be fine. Just hope he dont have a dodgy prawn for lunch PMSL x

Think the winny might be drying my joints out a little, my left wrist is killing me feels a little sore in the joint.....only used winny once before for a week and remember this feeling a little I think? Feeling a little dehydrated anyway (yellow pee etc) so will up my water today from 2-3 litres to 3-4 and see what happens.

Seyyed those vids are awesome thanks bud


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> . Just hope he dont have a dodgy prawn for lunch PMSL x


i dont think u want to after the descriptive texts i got about what the consequences of food poisionion are :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> I take it Baz gave himself a dose of the sh1ts then:lol: :lol:


it was more "brown water or chocolate milk" as he described it!!

:ban:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> i dont think u want to after the descriptive texts i got about what the consequences of food poisionion are :laugh::laugh:


Dont worry I got them too  :nono:



bulkaholic said:


> I take it Baz gave himself a dose of the sh1ts then:lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice front squatting mate. My first time doing them 5 weeks ago and they come hard!


Yeah they are awesome - dont do them often as normally do hams and quads together but good to shake up! Think I will move to splits next year so will defo add them to the quad day!

Hows the bulk coming on? you making good gains? What type of stuff you doing?!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> i dont think u want to after the descriptive texts i got about what the consequences of food poisionion are :laugh::laugh:


LOL were picture messages involved? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL were picture messages involved? :lol: :lol: :lol:


not but when i got numerous texts from him WHILE sitting on the toilet that was picture enough :laugh:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> OK confirmed I will be there at notts as got contract I was pitching for
> 
> So gloves.....check alka seltzer.....check airhorn.....check:thumb:
> 
> KEEP IT TIGHT!!!


Awesome news mate looking forward to seeing you! I think MT and that gang are in the Travelodge but sure he will confirm soon enough. James wanted us all in the Crowne $$ :cursing: $$ lol, nice breakfast the next day tho


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Also what hotels people stopping at as my missus is working so will need help with things like dressing, doing my hair etc:tongue:


Me, DB, Jamie and his GF are at Premier Inn

you and jamie can play with (i mean help) each other hahahaha


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice workout mate! 100kg front squats...daaamn, do you use the olympic grip? Id use the other grip but I feel off balanced with it! The oly grip screws me wrists up big time!

Glad you enjoyed the vids


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I just saw you PL thread mate - nice one as well as being a nice change from body building you will add some decent size doing that too!

Wicked stuff Colin, be great to see you mate, you have my number still? If not send me a PM! We are in the Premier Inn, just up past the venue to the north side (Goldsmith St) about 5min walk from the place 

Sayyed I use the front (choke?) grip where you cross your arms, I find it fine as long as I keep my elbows high the bar sits nice on my shoulders and I can still breathe haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*10 days out*

Ok so trained at DL in Kingston with DB yesterday evening. We did some Chest and arms, which was a decent change to Upper as a whole as I am going to train Back with hams on Thurs.

We did Incline Bench, Inc DB's (lower incline), Dips, Pull overs, cross overs then EZ curls, skull crushers and some cable push down and curls to finish. It was quite a quick workout and good intensity.

Baz had a quick look over me and is happy that the clen has taken a little of the lower back fat off, and feels sure with the 8 days left of cardio and depletion workouts that I will be shredded come 10 days time 

My food is going to be simple, stays the same until monday when monday, tuesday I deplete. I will carry on depleting on wed then start carb up wed evening (last depletion workout wed afternoon). Will be a clean carb up all the way in, possible a steak on Friday night.

Only 4 workouts left:

Last Quad workout on Thurs with back,

Sat with be chest, shoulders and arms again

Monday will be depletion 2 exercises and 2 sets of 15-20 on each muscle group.

Cardio is still 25min pre meal 1 with that going up to 45min on Mon and Tue for depletion.

Not much else to say!

Wednesday will be the same


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers buddy, I am off work from Friday and should have little stress so think the last week will be ok


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers buddy, I am off work from Friday and should have little stress so think the last week will be ok


good stuff mate that will be handy - i was only going to have the last few days off but an email got sent round saying they would be celebrating national baking week... so i was like "fcuk that - im taking the whole week off" pmsl. :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*9 Days out*

Ok so yesterday was tough, been a busy week at work as I am doing lot of things to tie up things here before I finish work tomorrow (although I will be working from home a fair bit next week I imagine)....Energy levels are low, guess the clen is working then....

Having a few cravings and eating Cherry airwaves like they are the best thing on earth - around 3 packs a day lol

I'm fine until it hits midday and you realise the after the turkey and rice you are eating has gone, you only have 350g more turkey, 75g rice and 2 scoops of whey left to eat that day......thank fook for tea, Dr Pepper Zero and diet coke!

I haven't had a cheat meal for 11 days tho (expect steak and chips) and think that is effecting my head a wee bit....still when I get to Sat it will be all good from there on in 

Training Hams and Back tonight, should be an ok session nothing heavy just strict form and get a nice pump on.

Moan over lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah that's the thing, nobody here really does what I do so when I get back I know I'll have a load of crap to do.....I will turn my Blackberry off from the 16th until the 19th tho lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*8 Days out*

Well it had to happen sooner or later.......haven't really had any set backs at all yet in my prep....

So did my Jab last night, hit the sack about 11 and felt fine....woke up at 5.30 for work and felt a little groggy (as per normal) got changes and set of for work to do my cardio. Felt really crap on the tube really sleepy and heavy in my belly. Got to work and hit the tread mill. About half way through I felt a sharp pain in my belly, thought it was wind and carried on, a minute later I had to run to the toilet and went for a number two....went back and tried to finish my cardio but this time ran to be sick. There wasn't much in my sick just liquid really......

I'm still at work as my colleague is out today, I feel like poo, trying to sip my shake but cant get it down me......gonna be a looooong day.....not supposed to deplete till Monday LMAO


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> *8 Days out*
> 
> Well it had to happen sooner or later.......haven't really had any set backs at all yet in my prep....
> 
> ...


oh nooooooooooooooooo jamie

I think there is that tummy bug going round like what barry had 

i think you need to get home if you can babe? can u not get your work mate to come and fill in?

xxxxxxx

hope your ok hunny


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats really bad news mate, surely they can cover if your ill?! Hope it passes real quick mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> *8 Days out*
> 
> Well it had to happen sooner or later.......haven't really had any set backs at all yet in my prep....
> 
> ...


not ideal matey,

just try and get your food down you as much as you can, maybe your whole food will settle on your belly a lil better?

keep me posted of what u manage to eat today mate and we'll sort something out


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah he cant do all my sh1t anyway, and cause I am off next week I have to finish some bits off.....still spent the last hour watching everyone run up and down Regent Street to work so not very productive lol

I'll be ok, not doing feck all this weekend of tonight, I'll try and get this food down me then go home and sleep.....

I'll be fine! I'll just stick a butt plug in and hold my mouth shut lol


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah he cant do all my sh1t anyway, and cause I am off next week I have to finish some bits off.....still spent the last hour watching everyone run up and down Regent Street to work so not very productive lol
> 
> I'll be ok, not doing feck all this weekend of tonight, I'll try and get this food down me then go home and sleep.....
> 
> I'll be fine! I'll just stick a butt plug in and hold my mouth shut lol


I think you might struggle to make your weight limit by next weekend dude:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Bad news mate, hopefully it will be just a 24 hour thing


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> not ideal matey,
> 
> just try and get your food down you as much as you can, maybe your whole food will settle on your belly a lil better?
> 
> keep me posted of what u manage to eat today mate and we'll sort something out


Yeah I am half way through my first shake and its going in a bit easier (should have finished the second by now! might just go on to my turkey and rice next....

I'll be fine!



Biggerdave said:


> Thats really bad news mate, surely they can cover if your ill?! Hope it passes real quick mate


Not really, the guy in the states that does my stuff will be in the office about 2ish so I might go then.

I'll be ok its only a little poo and puke lol I have nothing to do after the next 6 hours are over so whatever!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly said:


> Bad news mate, hopefully it will be just a 2-4 hour thing


LOL I corrected you


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

sh!t mate, hope youre feeling better ASAP.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok just eaten 3 slices of granary toast and peanut butter, feel better with something in my belly, will give it an hour then try my turkey and rice....

Feel a bit **** about the toast but have lost 800 odd cals from the shakes so dont think it will matter too much lol!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:cursing:hope your back on track bud ASAP :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so yesterday draaaaaged on and on lol. I mangaed to eat about half of my turkey and rice, I left work about 4ish and got home and ate 50g oats and some whey, then had about 150g of turkey and a few veg...wasn't really a great day but as I didn't really do much physically the lack of food prob didn't effect me too badly.

I went to bed when I got in (and watched the whole series 2 of mighty boosh lol) so I rested well, I hit the sack properly at 10 and slept till 8am so 10 hours- which is mega loads for me.

I felt ok this morning and had my eggs and oats then went shopping, got my supplies for the weekend.

Hit the gym for chest/shoulders/arms, then did 10mins posing, felt ok, bit flat but really lean and vascular, I think I am probably heading for better conditioning than at the herc if I carry on, will see Baz tomo or Monday and see what he thinks- although every time I ask him about doing more cardio or less food he says no that I am FINE!! lol good sign I hope.

Session was light and 2 sets of 15 per excersise, Flat Bench, Shoulder press (DB's), Cross overs, lat raises, pull overs, skulls, ez curl, cable curls, single arm rope pull downs.

Been texting Dave a fair bit this morning, we are both in agreement that most of the hard work is behind us, its nice as we seem to have the same outlook on things.....It will be awesome next week end when its all over and we can look back with some REAL food and share a joke.

Food today is the same and tomorrow as well, cardio still 25mins pre meal one.

Monday and Tueday are deplete, 45mins cardio am and also pre bed (this will kill me but cant really complain as cardio has been minimal lol). Carbs are down to 100g and protein up to 400.

There is also a delpeltion workout on monday.

Wed see's me deplete in the morning until 2ish when I do my last workout and cardio session, then I start to carb up right after that! Woo hoo!

Will post up my depletion and carb up diets on the days.

Thats about it people, I'm having a steak tonight for dinner, no cheat no carbs just steak and asparagus, but will be nice - watching Soph and her sister eating the mash and pudding I am making for them and drinkin my wine might be hard but I'll be eating in a week haha

Sophies sister also sent me a card this week wishing me luck and also is going to do a nice big dinner round hers the week after as she is a very good cook, this will be so nice, her and soph are very close and I know that it has been hard for her as we dont see them socailly as much, but they are very supportive and I thought the card was an awesome gesture.

One week to go!!!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Yo j sup man? you feeling any better, how you feelin? not so long till its showtime, still working hard I see and puttin in all you can, hope you do well:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad ure feeling a little better mate and sounds like everything is on track and you are in a good place mentally which at this far out is a very good thing i reckon.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah cheer seyyed and Pete, I'm fine lads just had a nice sirloin and now chillin with some sugar free jelly 

My head is fine, I'm a complete joker never take myself that serious, I am humbled by the mount of support I get and by the competition as there are some good guys in my class - also the people I will see back stage, as a fan it will be amazing to be a part of the british 2009....

I just hope that I come in 100% on the day - I have every faith in my boy baz to get me there, so that I dont let anyone down, I can 100% put my hand on my heart and say that I did all I could and look back with no regrts... where ever I place I will have a smile on my face, I know this is the first British final - not the last!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi jamie. Glad things are almost done for ya matey. A big turn around from when I spoke to you last and you were going through all that crap mate. REally pleased for ya buddy and your looking great! Not long now. Will hopefull bump into you at the British and say hi.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey buddy. yeah things are a lot better now, it has been a tough year but I think these things defo make you stronger, sooooo many more people out there less fortunate and going through a lot lot worse. I'm looking forward to next year and what that will bring, training wise and also with my GF and mates!

Defo say hello at notts mate, we are staying in th Premier inn and will be there from Friday afternoon!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep it tight, J.

xxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*6 Days out*

OK well last night was fairly tough a couple of weeks since my last cheat meal (did have a refeed 7 days ago) and I cooked a nice meal for sophie and her sis, with choc pud lol, it was nice to do tho as thety both support me well. I had some sugar free jelly which was my treat! haha

Today I woke up for my cardio then cooked my food, Soph was at the market so I went and helped her out as she is not feeling great at all - full of the cold. It was busy and she did well, I took my cold rice and turkey which was lovely  haha

Got home a couple of hours ago and popped round to see Baz and BC. He seems happy with me and also told me to drop the cardio I had planned for mon and tue to 30mins x 2 from 45 x 2. I also have my depletion work out in the afternoon. My lower back has come through well as I was worried about this, also have some nice lines on my glutes which has to be a good thing! Baz and B were laughing at my slurred speach and flopping out on the chair as soon as I got round there - guess thats a good sign I'm a week out haha

Getting excited now, just need to work on my posing and routine!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Keep it tight, J.
> 
> xxx


Cheers buddy :bounce:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

j sounds like its all comin together


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Been following this thread for a while, has been a good read:thumbup1:

Good luck at your comp mate, you've certainly put a lot of effort in preparing for it!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

you're doing good mate.. you're so flat&depleted already 45mins x 2 would just not be beneficial for u in anyway..

2x30 and then depletion workouts are fine! you'll be ready to rock on sat matey! roll on thursday afternoon for your carb up! u'll feel semi alive thursday morning before feeling fcuked all day from all the eating!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi J, sounds like its ben a bit up and down, good luck for this weekend mate, even though I wont be there in body, I will be rooting for you in spirit...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck matey


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

You look good when you cam over babe apart from the white tired looking face and the inability to talk properly hehehehehe!!

Your lower back has come in so well and that last little fat has def gone!!

Not long babe, im not working as you know all week so im here to support you if you need anything!!! xxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> j sounds like its all comin together


Yeah finishing work on Friday was the big mile stone! 5 days left 



Dig said:


> Been following this thread for a while, has been a good read:thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck at your comp mate, you've certainly put a lot of effort in preparing for it!!!


Thanks buddy, hope to keep it going all the way through! 



bulkaholic said:


> Dig deep mate for the last big push Just days away now then you get to show off the results of all the hard work. I will be up late saturday morning so will drop you a text when I arrive at show and come offer my wisdom and knowledge:lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL defo mate, two days left of dieting then FOOD! Defo txt me, I'll be there from friday afternoon



Greyphantom said:


> Hi J, sounds like its ben a bit up and down, good luck for this weekend mate, even though I wont be there in body, I will be rooting for you in spirit...


Nah its all good mate, the downs have been far fewer than the ups 

Will be at the Herc the week after dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> you're doing good mate.. you're so flat&depleted already 45mins x 2 would just not be beneficial for u in anyway..
> 
> 2x30 and then depletion workouts are fine! you'll be ready to rock on sat matey! roll on thursday afternoon for your carb up! u'll feel semi alive thursday morning before feeling fcuked all day from all the eating!


LOL you wrote the plan - its Wed the carb up starts haha! But yeah looking forward to the carbs, feeling fairly deathly right now haha

Cheers buddy, couldn't do it with out ya! x



Galtonator said:


> good luck matey


Thanks bud 



MissBC said:


> You look good when you cam over babe apart from the white tired looking face and the inability to talk properly hehehehehe!!
> 
> Your lower back has come in so well and that last little fat has def gone!!
> 
> Not long babe, im not working as you know all week so im here to support you if you need anything!!! xxx


Defo, be in the gym at about 1ish for weights  thanks babe x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok food for today:

7.30am 30mins cardio

8am 4 eggs, 25g oats and 1 scoop whey

10am 4 eggs, 25g oats and 1 scoop whey

12pm 200g turkey, 40g Basmati rice, 10g olive oil

1.30pm Depletion Workout

3pm 60g Whey

4pm 200g turkey, 40g Bastmati rice, 10g olive oil

7pm 200g Turkey Veg, 10g olive oil

9.30pm 30mins Cardio

10pm 60g Whey, 40g Cashews.

350g protein, 100g Carbs, around 80g fat about 2800 cals I think

Tomorrow will be the same minus the 60g whey as no workout.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Jamie all sounds well it will be like Xmas eve for us tomorrow night knowing those carbs are coming I wont be able to sleep!!  to be honest I feel ok today although a little spaced out thought I would feel alot worse but I think the excitment of the weekend is helping. Tomorrow will be the test thought when all the carbs are out the system. Be good to see you at the weekend bud...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Well done Jamie all sounds well it will be like Xmas eve for us tomorrow night knowing those carbs are coming I wont be able to sleep!!  to be honest I feel ok today although a little spaced out thought I would feel alot worse but I think the excitment of the weekend is helping. Tomorrow will be the test thought when all the carbs are out the system. Be good to see you at the weekend bud...


Your not wrong mate, tomorrow will be hard, but I have nothing to do bar sitting on the sofa watching DVD's! 90mins of cardio over three sessions is all I have left now (and a workout on wed before I start my carb up) so your right - it could be a lot worse!!

5 days mate! yeah defo have a chat and catch up!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok well finished my second-from-last workout, was tough but got through it and managed 10min posing too  had a sunbed and a whey shake, now I'm back on the sofa lol

Workout was 2 x 15 reps...

Flat bench, Pec deck, Pull overs, straight arm pull downs, lat pull downs, narrow grip pully, lat raises, rear raises, front raises, shrugs, dips, bicep curls, tricep ext....die haha

Back at 9pm for 30mins cardio....great lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The finish is in sight now mate. Don't forget to call me some time this week. Last bit now mate! dig deep.


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

good luck fella, close to the finish line now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah its all good mate, the downs have been far fewer than the ups
> 
> Will be at the Herc the week after dude


Glad to hear... on both counts... you going to the pre show meet up or competing? So does this mean that DB and MissBC are going too...?? just in case I have to hide from DB cos he is so manly like... :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Glad to hear... on both counts... you going to the pre show meet up or *competing*? So does this mean that DB and MissBC are going too...?? just in case I have to hide from DB cos he is so manly like... :tongue:


Magic is competing and

yus we will be there :thumb:

come say hi ok, he doesnt bite!! (only when i ask)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MissBC said:


> Magic is competing and
> 
> yus we will be there :thumb:
> 
> come say hi ok, *he doesnt bite*!! (only when i ask)


Awww I was so looking forward to it...  Cool, you guys going to the pre show eats at nandos or straight to the show? I will indeed say hi...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> Magic is competing and
> 
> yus we will be there :thumb:
> 
> come say hi ok, he doesnt bite!! (only when i ask)


Woah woah woah lady, he might be competing! Nothing is decided yet, depends very much on how I do next weekend!

Well weight mostly, If I weigh in and I have a few kgs to spare then I may stick at Classics for another year, if I am too close to the limit then I will prob just stick to the plan and bulk for the inters!

Just gonna get next weekend over and done with first, hell I might wake up on Monday morning in a pool of ice cream and haribo and have no chance of doing a show the week after!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Woah woah woah lady, he might be competing! Nothing is decided yet, depends very much on how I do next weekend!
> 
> Well weight mostly, If I weigh in and I have a few kgs to spare then I may stick at Classics for another year, if I am too close to the limit then I will prob just stick to the plan and bulk for the inters!
> 
> Just gonna get next weekend over and done with first, hell *I might wake up on Monday morning in a pool of ice cream and haribo* and have no chance of doing a show the week after!


Is that what you are calling it now...?? might have to start calling it that and see if the mrs likes the change... lol...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi jamie, just stopping by to say dig deep mate and hold out till the final!

Keep going fella. Am just about to go do my first depletion workout.

Looking great mate, see you at the finals and hopefully we will both be in the best condition we have ever been in!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Woah woah woah lady, he might be competing! Nothing is decided yet, depends very much on how I do next weekend!
> 
> Well weight mostly, If I weigh in and I have a few kgs to spare then I may stick at Classics for another year, if I am too close to the limit then I will prob just stick to the plan and bulk for the inters!
> 
> Just gonna get next weekend over and done with first, hell I might wake up on Monday morning in a pool of ice cream and haribo and have no chance of doing a show the week after!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

alright MIGHT then hehehehehehehehe

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i can just see my car now being COVERED in chocolate wrappers, haribo packets and takeaway bags hahahahaha

xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Awww I was so looking forward to it...   Cool, you guys going to the pre show eats at nandos or straight to the show? I will indeed say hi...


I can lend him to you for 5 mins only and he may bite if you ask nicely hehehehehehehehe :thumb:

you coming to the finals?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MissBC said:


> I can lend him to you for 5 mins only and he may bite if you ask nicely hehehehehehehehe :thumb:
> 
> you coming to the finals?


that 5 mins must include the dinner then...  Nah wont be at the finals... only get a few reprieves a year and didnt plan for this one... mores the pity... but will have bells on at the Hercules... woo hoooo....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Hi jamie, just stopping by to say dig deep mate and hold out till the final!
> 
> Keep going fella. Am just about to go do my first depletion workout.
> 
> Looking great mate, see you at the finals and hopefully we will both be in the best condition we have ever been in!


Thanks Adam, yeah I am digging deep mate, my head is firmly on so I'm fine, realy looking forward to the carbs tomorrow (and the last cardio session lol) the depletion workout tomorrow will be tough but I know I have 100g WMS and 60g Whey right after it 

Hope your depletion went well dude! Defo bump into you at some point over the weekend, will be good to meet you, I have a lot of respect for your posts on here and also your physique - and yeah I feel sure we will both be 100% on the day! Speak soon bud :beer:



MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> alright MIGHT then hehehehehehehehe
> 
> ...


Dont worry I'll put a sheet over the leather haha x



Greyphantom said:


> that 5 mins must include the dinner then...  Nah wont be at the finals... only get a few reprieves a year and didnt plan for this one... mores the pity... but will have bells on at the Hercules... woo hoooo....


Will be at the Herc in some capacity for sure - its my local show


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Will be at the Herc in some capacity for sure - its my local show


Nice one mate... will be good to see you...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*4 days out*

Today's diet is the same as yesterday apart from the whey PWO is not in. I did my 30mins cardio this morning at a very steady pace (125Bpm) as Baz said, just need to keep tickin over, nothing left to come off now, will pop back for the evening session at about 9.15pm then get home and have my whey then hit the hey ready for tomorrow!

How am I feeling I keep getting asked....in truth I dont really know....I guess I am happy as every time I think I need to do more (be that cardio or diet) Baz is telling me otherwise....I guess that is good....other than that I have dont everything I have had planned so looking back I couldnt have done anymore. Considering the year since my last show, I will be so happy just getting up there! The competition is great and where ever I place it will be where I deserve!

Going to get up at 7.30 tomo, have some whey then hit the gym at 8.30 for 1hr weights and then 25mins cardio. I'll go shopping then and get my sweet spuds pineapple and turkey then cook for Wed and Thurs. Prob get my hair cut then chill at my mates and see my god daughters.

Thurs I will relax at home, eat, pose and then hit the shops for the weekend. Will prob cook on Friday morning for notts to keep it fresh!

Job is almost done!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope all is good Jamie.

Will show you my support come show day.

Hopefully will get to see you, Baz, Briar etc afterwards aswell


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Hope all is good Jamie.
> 
> Will show you my support come show day.
> 
> Hopefully will get to see you, Baz, Briar etc afterwards aswell


Thanks buudy, come over and say hello!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

*3days out*

Well this morning was my last workout, upper body deplete. Was a busy session, Baz told me NOT to do my cardio after the workout so it was just weights, and as there was no cardio I basically kept going until I fell over! Cant remember what I did but it was basically everything 

Finished my workout at 9.30ish and then hit the carbs  I had 30g Whey and 100g WMS PWO then went shopping - was too fcuked to do it yesterday!

My other meals were 400g Sweet spud, 100g turkey and 150g Pineapple on 5 occasions then Brown rice 100g, turkey 100g and a banana once then another whey and WMS shake with a banana before bed.

Around 750g carbs and 250g protein totaling about 3500 cals.

Tomorrow and friday will be similar but with steak as last meal and also start earlier.

I had a nice day apart from the wind and bloat lol, just went to Potters Bar to see my god daughters, kinda cool just to relax and get out of london, read them a story and sophie helped then make friendship bands while me and my mate watched football. Took me out of my training mindset for a while which is good as from tomorrow its focus focus focus....

I got my hair cut for the show - nothing crazy I have to work on Wed!

Thats about it, one more meal then bed, gotta be up early cooking for the day, I am helping Sophie set up for a trade show at the Olympia and then shopping and cooking for Friday and Sat...also need to figure out a routine at some point LMFAO

Love it tho, its all coming together nicely!

Cheers for all the love you guys have given me on this thread


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

seems like everything is going well mate and i look forward to seeing how you look on the day.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds awesome mate... not long to go and all the hard work will have paid off... cant wait to see the pics of the comp and then perhaps a viewing in the flesh next week at the H... well done mate, much respect for you...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

best of luck mate and hopefully see you there


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck mate,Hope all goes well.I'll be cheering for ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

whoop whoop not long hunny c u soon  xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

TBH its not been the best carb up. Yesterday was probably the worst I have ever felt, and I'm not being a drama queen...

Carb up on Wed was fine, made all my meals on time and felt fairly good and full by the time I went to sleep. Woke up on Thurs and felt ok, started my food at 630am with my WMS and Whey, then turkey and sweet spuds from 8....after my second meal I started getting wind - which is normal on a carb up so not much bother.

Sophie was doing the Baby show at earls court for her company today so we were getting stuff ready for that at her Sisters when I started getting belly cramps real bad, I curled up on the sofa and tried to get rid of it while she worked. Thats when I started getting bum squirts....no great, I had to go and help her get all the stuff to Earls court so I did that and then we got the tube home, but the time I got home I was doubled up, really bad now, I called baz as I thought it might be sweet spuds, I had eaten all my meals up to this point, he suggested white potato so me and sophie went to the shop, I cooked them up and tried to eat them but again no matter what I eat, 10mins later I am in severe pain and having bum squirts.

It got to 10pm last night and I hadn't eaten since 8pm and I was like I have to call it a day, I still hadn't cooked, shaved, packed or anything....Got to bed at 10.15 and imediatly got up again for more bum squirting.....this time tho as an added surprise I throw up in the sink at the same time....great.

I slept on the sofa as Soph is a light sleeper and she needed some sleep too, she came through at 2.30 and I was finally feeling a bit better and I went to bed.

I got up at 6am and cooked my food and packed, ready to go now, just need to have a shower and shave...I am nkt sure what is gonna happen today but I've had two meals and I feel crap still belly pains are still there and they didn't come on strong until midday yesterday so we will see. I'm with baz today tho so will just do what he says.....I'll get my food down me even if I have to mash it and inject it in my veins.....come too far now to fail.

See you all in Notts if you can make it, if not thanks for the support, means a lot x


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

hope you start to feel a bit better mate. Good luck


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that bloody tough luck mate :-(, i hope you pull through and make it!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

i'll be ok, I'm gonna be on the stage with a sick bucket and a butt plug if needs be lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha hope the butt plug dont fly out!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Good luck for this weekend j


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hope things sort themselves out pal, best of luck


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its more than that Colin, we guessed it was that at first but this has beengoing on too long and also the squirts and puke don't fit I think I got a bug yesterday was much the same ate some food but not ad much as I should, to give you an idea I'm actually going to mac D's for breakfast BEFORE weigh in.....

Still I'm tanned up now and looking ok I think just a little flat, but hope its enough to get through today so I can try and peak tomorrow!

Full update when I get on a pc, cheers guys!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Best of luck mate, Im sure you will pull through


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done mate- looked good but tough competition. So when do we know if ur out on the **** tomorrow or not?  Again, well done!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello j how did the day go for you?

good i hope


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just read on MT you never got through to today....sorry to hear that mate.

but i am sure it has been a great experiance for you and make you more hungry for next year..

well done mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I read that also, sorry to hear it mate. Hopefully it will drive you on :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey guys correct I didn't make it through it was a great class but at the end of the day its how you look on the day that counts not the week before or the month before or the day after. On the day I was not good enough.

I just was simply too flat and not anywhere near pumped enough. I started the day 85 kgs 5 kgs under my limit and 3 kgs lighter than my qualifier. At my qualifier we could have carbed up more and yesterday I could have had another 2 days of dry food and carbs and still been flat.

The stomach bug effected my hard but there was nothing I could have done. On theday I was not good enough.

I'm going to post my thoughts on Monday and what is next for me. Thanks for all your support guys and the best of luck to kami and face today! I'll be watching!

Now for some food!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, J, everyone is proud of you on here.

You've reached the BRITISH FINALS, dude - something what people can only dream of!

Keep going, no prolonged periods off etc, get your head on you and you'll nail it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Jamie was great to meet you at the finals and funny to be wedged inbetween you and Dave in the line up. You looked great, have a good off season and I hope to see back there next year.

Kami


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate I am feeling it for ya.... well done for what you have achieved... pain in the rear re the bug though... aarrggghhh... see you at the herc mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Kami, was great to meet you buddy, I'm gonna try and be there next year, I have a few things I want to work on to come back and do my best 

I am a bit gutted really, not so much in the fact I didn't make the Sunfay, just the fact that I had such a poor showing. When I weighed in so light I was so gutted, I knew I needed more carbs but thought I might get some more in me. Still felt very poor on the day. My heart sank back stage when pumping up, I saw everyone else going for it and pumping up and gettin full and vascular then I was looking down at my self and saw nothing, flat as a pancake.... I went out on stage and just went through the motions, quater turns and poses....when the call outs came, with every one I got more and more low. When it came to my routine I forgot it 20 secs in and then did a few more, but I was beat, my heart sank when I looked at the judges and none of them were even looking at me...I went off...the end.

I am a bit upset of myself, I should have held my head high and saw the day off right but I was broken, flat and drained. I met my GF and walked off to have a shower, I went on to Tesco express to get some comfort food, but all I bought was a can of Red Bull and 2 doughnuts, still couldn't really eat.

The standard of the class was very high and even on my peak it would have been very very hard to break the top 10 but at least I would have known that I was at my best and that wasn't good enough, I just have that what if feeling in my head!

I am looking forward to the off season now and putting the weight on I need on my chest and biceps, also calves, then come back a little more competitive in 2010.

Big thanks to Baz for getting me ready, and for being there for me.

Thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread too, your support is awesome

I also want to add that I met some awesome people this weekend, Dave Baker, Kami and Simon (he was at my qualifier too). Simon is Seans Fergusons friend, and at 48 years old looks awesome in this class, I think he is having some time off and coming back as a senior, great guy and I wish him all the best in that class. I also have to say after speaking to Sean that he is a really nice guy and wish him well. Good class and great guys involved.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Also didn't really like Incredible bulks report on Muscle Talk about me



> 110 - needs to be leaner in this line up but a good base to work from if he can lose the fat and use the weight limit to his advantage


 .....but that is his opinion and this is the internet, people can write what they want, my opinion is that MT should get someone who can tell the difference between fat and water to do the report.

However, I fully respect the fact he gave up his time to write it for people that couldn't make it to the show.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Also didn't really like Incredible bulks report on Muscle Talk about me
> 
> .....but that is his opinion and this is the internet, people can write what they want, my opinion is that MT should get someone who can tell the difference between fat and water to do the report.
> 
> However, I fully respect the fact he gave up his time to write it for people that couldn't make it to the show.


Guna have to agree from what i say you didnt have any fat to come off but i was sat a few rows back.

Well done mate you did what you could do. knuckle down now and have a productive off season


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Also didn't really like Incredible bulks report on Muscle Talk about me
> 
> .....but that is his opinion and this is the internet, people can write what they want, my opinion is that MT should get someone who can tell the difference between fat and water to do the report.
> 
> However, I fully respect the fact he gave up his time to write it for people that couldn't make it to the show.


Hey mate

Unlucky at brits

DB sent me some gay [email protected] pics of you

looked very good condition, altho not fat, your ar5e was holding a bit of water..

was illness a factor??

Did look very good tho mate (for a classic snigger)

x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Unlucky at brits
> 
> ...


Trust you to check the **** first lol PM'd


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sometimes things just don't run perfectly I guess.

I am very grateful for your journal, has been an informative read and kudos to you for handling a stressful job, relationship and the diet. Should be proud of yourself for that.

Always next year as well. Great stuff and enjoy your grub now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

never mind mate, next year bigger and better!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah some days your just not on the game, learning curve for sure, all the planning in the world cant stop some things from happening. Glad you enjoyed the Journal Chris, will keep it going a while - just to document my off season start and rebound - although I'll be quiet this week on here.

Kezz great to finally meet you matey, hope you had a good weekend - and yeah bigger and better - 4.8kgs better lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey jamie, congrats on following it through to the end, you havent had it easy but your dedication speaks volumes... at the end of the day its a learning curve and at least you have a nice rebound instore to pack more quality muscle on. any pics big man?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey mate, I'm sure with a nice off season ahead of you, good things should materialize.

Through every dark night theres a bright day after that, no matter how hard it gets, stick your chest out, keep your head up and handle it  (quoted by Tupac Shakur  )

Just wanted to add, was a pleasure following the journal mate, great inspiration and motivation for me.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

one of those things mate!

can't pick when you're ill..

you probably ate a maximum of 200g carbs on wed,thurs&friday, after a depleting on monday&tuesday you had zero chance of coming in full unless you could stomach food which you just couldn't in the slightest..

abit of a shame but it's life..

You were VERY lean and had no fat on you mate, u may have appeared watery which would have been soley down to your p1ss poor attempts of sticking to my carb up plan which would have seen u bursting your skin open!

another year mate.. I'm next and i'll show u how it's done


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yup, I just think I let everyone down a bit with me attitude on stage and letting my head slip.....still like you said bud, cant help when your ill, but you can act like a gracious competitior - next time I'm on stage I will 

Dude I cant wait for you to hit the stage again, and thanks again for all your help xx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yup, *I just think I let everyone down a bit with me attitude on stage* and letting my head slip.....still likeyou said bud, cant help when your ill, but you can act like a gracious competitior - next time I'm on stage I will
> 
> Dude I cant wait for you to hit the stage again, and thanks again for all your help xx


Fck that mate, you compete for yourself and no one else, if they choose to come watch its their choice..

Its you that has done all that gay diet and cardio [email protected] for 12 weeks etc,

If circumstances outside your control effect you coming in as good as you felt you could, then you have every right to be dissapointed

Fck anyone else mate..

note

Saying that, If I ever come watch you, you fckin perform ok??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Saying that, If I ever come watch you, you fckin perform ok??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hehehehehe lol :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I promise next time I get on stage and your in the crowd, I'll give it the full glute slap and full on Archer pose just for you x

Your right tho, and that was human nature for me to be down - but if you told me 12 weeks ago that I wasn't going to be my best on stage, I'd have still done the diet and cardio, I kinda like the sadistic nature of it lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Bad luck, Jamie - especially being ill at just the wrong time.

But put it all down to experience. Getting to the Brits at all is some achievement! If you did it this year you can do it - and better - next!

And don't you dare give up posting your log - we want to know how you enjoy the rebound!

Shall we see you next Sunday at Nandos in Colchester at 12:00 and at the Hercules Show? Do make it if you can!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Unlucky mate, always next year where you will be bigger and better:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sh1t news mate - all that fuking dieting and cardio to get cvnting sick on the weekend.

Pecker up bro, there's no other game in town. next year!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Jamie keep your chin up bud. Remember what we said during our conversation about looking forward to the off season and making improvements, that is exactly what you should be thinking about mate making improvements for next year and coming back bigger and badder you have a great physique and on any other day would of done very well in that class, but as Baz said you cannot choose when you are going to be ill. This time next year could be a very different story but for now, relax, enjoy your food and your time away with the Mrs. It was great to finally meet you mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Tom. Seyyed and Kev, I'll be back on track peeps no worries 



Prodiver said:


> Bad luck, Jamie - especially being ill at just the wrong time.
> 
> But put it all down to experience. Getting to the Brits at all is some achievement! If you did it this year you can do it - and better - next!
> 
> ...


Yeah one of them things mate, I'll defo record my rebound just in a week or so, this week will be eating mostly clean, with a little cheat stuff, I dont want a massive influx of water!

I'm not sure if I'll make Nandos as I need to be somewhere early afternoon but I'll be there for the show! Defo catch up with you properly then Pat 



bulkaholic said:


> Well mate a huge journey this year from just warming up as you called it at hercules to qualifying at your so called "warm up" then attending the brits.
> 
> Mate I know how you feel about on stage as I nearly didn't bother coming back for judging at portsmouth. After all that work then getting let down by an illness you had the right to be ****ed off. If it was something you did yourself then you shouldn't have been but this was out of your control and that has to really grip your sh1t:cursing:
> 
> With your outlook though mate I have no doubt the future will hold good things. Anyway anyway enough love from me I am sounding more gay by the minute:lol:


Yeah massively thats whe sh1tter (excuse the pun haha) I can take getting beat, just if its a level playing feild! Still next year! Bobby Khan has really laid down the gauntlet - as well as Harry Ogg and Tom Batty from last year. Even the Kami's and Sean Fergusons need a massive mention as they have more a 'Classic' shape and when a few more of those kind of physique (extreme taper) come out we are going to see a lot more work of the judging... Love this class!



Uriel said:


> sh1t news mate - all that fuking dieting and cardio to get cvnting sick on the weekend.
> 
> Pecker up bro, there's no other game in town. next year!


Hell yeah mate, I have a hell of a lot worse things than this c0ck up in my life if this is the worst thing that happens life would be a blast!

Hey and at least this time I have the support if a good woman behind me and she has been great - prob more upset for me than I was! No fears I'll be back!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Jamie keep your chin up bud. Remember what we said during our conversation about looking forward to the off season and making improvements, that is exactly what you should be thinking about mate making improvements for next year and coming back bigger and badder you have a great physique and on any other day would of done very well in that class, but as Baz said you cannot choose when you are going to be ill. This time next year could be a very different story but for now, relax, enjoy your food and your time away with the Mrs. It was great to finally meet you mate.


Defo mate I have a plan, classic one more year top of the weight class then push on to the class's, I'm in this game for a while, not one show - as I know you are. The improvements you made this year were awesome, you'll come back more competitive for sure.

Yes it was great to spend some time back stage with you, I think we have a similar out look on things and dont take it all so serious, I think you enjoy the sport first and formost which is important - and the reason we were both there on Sunday and didn't bugger off home, stayed and supported the others.

If your down to see James at anypoint over the off season send me a mail and I might pop over there too.

Great lad, enjoy your food mate!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Jamie, shame to hear about you at the show.

I thought i saw you on Sun with Baz but just missed you.

You coming to Hercules on Sun?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Jamie sorry to read up about your result. We cant plan these things, only try and avoid them.

All the best for the off season.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> another year mate.. I'm next and i'll show u how it's done


Sorry mate your not next

When we got back to Clapham on Sunday I told Baz that was it for me this year, that I was going to rebound and compete in a late qualifier for the Brits next year. I went out to the Pizza place next door and had a bottle of wine and a pizza with my gorgeous GF. Was a bit 'stale' in the air, I kinda had that sick feeling in my belly again it was a different bug this time, it was the stage bug. I looked at Soph and said, this cant be how I leave those 14 weeks hard work, this cant be it for this year....I can take losing but only when I am at my best.

I said I would see how I felt in the morning. When I woke up I looked at the oat jar, pulled out the scales and measured my 50g of oats. Its on. I text baz and said "Mate I wanna do sunday, I'm fcuked off big time, I wanna get back up there and prove to myself I can do it, will you help me these next 6 days? If your sick of it I'll understand lol"

His response "Yeah man of course just make sure you have more than 200g of carbs this time!"

GAME ON

I just want to make clear now my reasons for doing this. I want to look my best, I want to get up there and be at my best. I am not looking to qualify (if I did I'm not sure I'd do classics again) I am just looking to show my GF and friends that the last 14 weeks have not been in vein. If I come last I dont care, as long as I am beaten while looking as good as I can.

Sean Ferguson is doing this show too, Sean beat me here last year and came 5th at the Brits, he is a great physique and it will be a tough show as I'm sure some of the other lads from the brits will be here too. I just wanna enjoy this one.

After this I will rebound and hopefully add a few pounds and in the summer I will re-asses and see if I want to do another qualifier and the brits.

I put on a few pounds on Sunday and was 14st7lbs Monday morning (wine and pizza lol) this morning I was 13st 10lbs again so the weight has settled.

I am back on the normal 3500 cal diet I was on all the way through. This will be the same until Sat, when I change to 800g carbs and 200g protein again.

We are not depleting and loading, just loading, I am already depleted enough. Water will start properly tomorrow, 4ltrs Thurs, 5ltrs Friday and 6-7 ltrs Sat - with 1g vit c per litre of water.

I will weigh myself on Sunday AM and see how much I have weight wise and sort out carbs from there.

Just hope my belly holds out!! lol

Hope to see some of you there.

Also I didn't post this sooner as I didn't want to draw any attention from James (Carbwhore) as I know this was his first show, good luck getting better buddy, I'll see you at the stars (all fat and bloated  )


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff mate and all the best for it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate I will be rooting for ya... you looked crash hot last year and I thought you got ripped off with placings... work hard and get that trophy mate... the black boxers flung at ya from the crowd will be from me... lmao...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL make sure they are well worn in haha

Cheers, I might make Nandos after I weigh in


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah, great news :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> I'm going to act all surprised now:lol: :lol:
> 
> Good on you mate, after a good load you will no doubt do well but as you say as long as you know you look your best then the rest doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I had to send a courier to Newcastle to get my Jan Tana as they are out of stock everywhere! I will do 5 coats, 3 on sat and 2 on sunday - should be awesome!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Best of luck mate, can't have been an easy choice to compete next week again


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Jamie I wish you all the best with your prep for this weekend. I was considering doing the show but I cant stop eating chocolate lol. I hope you do qualify it will be good to banter backstage next yr.

All the best and keep well!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Jamie I wish you all the best with your prep for this weekend. I was considering doing the show but I cant stop eating chocolate lol. I hope you do qualify it will be good to banter backstage next yr.
> 
> All the best and keep well!


Hey mate, it would have been great if you did! Sean is doing it, would have made it an awesome qualifier! I am not doing this one to qualify, I am doing this to prove I'm not fat LMAO Nah seriously if I do qualify then great, if not I will prob look at a May/June qualifier next year. Really just want to get in condition and prove I can get in the mix!

I'll be back next year with your hams and butt, Harry's chest and kahns.....well every thing hahaha

Keep in touch this year mate, was great to meet you


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I knew youd come back fighting, give em hell mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for support re my arm mate

Good luck weekend, prob wont make it now

x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Thanks for support re my arm mate
> 
> Good luck weekend, prob wont make it now
> 
> x


No worries mate your one of the biggest guys on this board in every sense of the word, everyone in this community wishes you a full and speedy one Joe.

I guessed that, like I said I'll throw a glute slap in just for you!

Jaffa and stella all the way x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Seyyed said:


> I knew youd come back fighting, give em hell mate


Thanks mate - I'm gonna try!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad that place sorted the tan for you good luck and enjoy the carbs tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hell yeah Colin VIAGRA! Cheers to JW for that tip lol!

Going Tesco's at 6am G, cant do shops when I'm gagging for food lol!

Ok so the week went like this:

Mon - Semi dieted, ate oats and scrambled egg on toast for brekfast. Turkey and rice x2, turkey and veg for dinner with whey and cashew before bed. JAB MT2 and sus/tren

Tue - 30mins am cardio, normal 3500 cal diet, training good pace upper body, Clen, t3, winny

Wed - 30mins am cardio, normal 3500 cal diet, no weights, clen, t3, winny

Thurs - 30mins Cardio pre bed, normal 3500 cal diet, Upper body weights am so no cardio, clen, t3, winny, MT2 and Sus/tren - 4 litres water, 4g Vit C

Friday - No cardio or gym, Carb up 800g carbs 200g Protein, clen, t3, winny - 5 litres water, 6g Vit C

Sat - no cardio or gym, carb up 800g carbs 200g protein, clen, t3, winny - 7 litres water, 8g Vit C

Sun - weigh in morning, and see about food! 

Will do 4 coats of Jan Tana on Sat afternoon/evening and one on Sunday inc face, hands, feet etc.

The diet to carb on Fri/Sat is:

6am - Whey 30g, WMS 100g

7.30am - Sweet Spud 400g, Turkey 100g, Banana, 4iu slin

9.30am - Sweet Spud 400g, Turkey 100g

11.30 - Basmati Rice 100g, Turkey 100g

2pm - Rice Cakes 12, Turkey 100g, Pineapple 150g, 4iu slin

5pm - Sweet Spud 400g, Turkey 100g

8pm - Basmati Rice 100g, Turkey 100g, Banana

10pm - Sweet spud 400g, turkey 100g, pineapple 150g

12 - Steak 200g, Rice cakes 12 (72g)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice amount od carbs there I was eating that amount daily until this week:lol: :lol:
> 
> That should really fill you out nice. I take it thats the thinking behind slin also, to shuttle glycogen into muscles?


Defo should mate!

Yeah just to help get the food around


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok half way through my Carbs today, going ok so far! My tummy is still a little wobbly, little heart burn etc, but I am not suffering on the loo and its only a mild discomfort in my belly - the main thing is I CAN EAT!! Woo hoo lol

Ok sweet potatoes are not great, they seem to kick it off a lot. I think I will mostly stick to Basmati rice and rice cakes, with a couple of meals of white potato too. Think the sweet pot is quite rich and this may have an effect when my belly is not 100%

Going to go home now and chill, steak and potato wedges for one of my meals with Sophie then I am going to get an hours posing in - it will help to get some carbs in my muscle too 

Tomorrow I will pop out and get some supplies for Sun, some junk food for after weigh in.

I met baz for lunch today and decided that we are going to fill me up with crap on Sunday, reason being the year before when Baz and I did it we did this approach and I came out bang on vascular and dry as a bone, we both dont hold much water anyway and think it will be a great idea.

So....Sunday am....wake up and fry up  Eat rice cakes and turkey and a little crap till weigh in, then fat mac D's!  and basically Oreo's and Flapjacks, Haribo, dough nuts etc etc 

90mins before i'm on ease off....Viagra 60min pre show and NO- Explode 30mins pre show and slow pump up  Game on!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good luck mate hope to hear good news from the journo soon , get it on :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Best wishes for the weekend mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck tommorow Jamie. Will be there so will show you loads of support when on stage!

Look out for the big fat guy shouting at you in the crowd! That will be me!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

thanks everyone! Come and say hello if you see me!

Ok so far so good with the carb up this time, I am bang on schedule with my food and water. My stomach is a little sore after I eat but I can eat so its not a problem!

I have just been eating 80-90g carbs every 2 hours as well as 25g protein with a little fat.

Tomorrow the fat will be added in. I have been to the shops and have my supplies of horrid, sugary, fatty food.....o well I guess I'll eat it LOL

About to start the tan and shave should take 4-5 hours to do the 4 coats I have planned tonight.

Will wake at 6am for the last one and also cook the fry up  I have Bacon, Sausage, Eggs, Hash browns, Beans, Mushroom and wholegrain toast 

Lets hope I can nil it this week and get up there!  excited now!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck mate


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> thanks everyone! Come and say hello if you see me!
> 
> Ok so far so good with the carb up this time, I am bang on schedule with my food and water. My stomach is a little sore after I eat but I can eat so its not a problem!
> 
> ...


Ooh get you all healty and sh1t lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL yeah I thought I'd do the 'its ok to have a big mac if I have a diet doke' 

Well tan all done fry up all done, just waiting to leave in half an hour, bags all pack and everything ready!

Getting excited now, thanks to everyone for the texts of support and posts on here, I'm lucky to have so much support 

I'll post up when I get home how my day went!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

good luck mate, ill be thinking of you.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get the result you wanted jamie.

However I thought you looked awesome up there on stage. Was a very tough line up. Loved your confidence up there. Came out on stage with full effect and purpose. Very aspiring mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Sorry you didn't get the result you wanted jamie.
> 
> However I thought you looked awesome up there on stage. Was a very tough line up. Loved your confidence up there. Came out on stage with full effect and purpose. Very aspiring mate


What he said :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Aw thanks guys that is exactly what I wanted, it wasn't really my aim to qualify - just to end the 14 weeks on a good positive note! Will post up my thoughts when I get to work later


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree with Willsey and Beks mate... you looked sh!t hot up there and gave it all... I think you look much better than last year too mate... awesome stuff... well done mate.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one jamie, glad youve ended on a positive note, now let the offseason begin


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one J,

redeemed yourself yesterday after the sh1t run up to the brits, can't end a diet on a bad note imo..

pack some size onto your arms, chest and delts and you'll be awesome next year!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> nice one J,
> 
> redeemed yourself yesterday after the sh1t run up to the brits, can't end a diet on a bad note imo..
> 
> pack some size onto your arms, chest and delts and you'll be awesome next year!


Thanks buddy, glad you were there to see it!

This year is going to be awesome, I am going to show everyone that I am not just all talk!

I will have a proper rebound and off season.

Positively for me is not qualifying, reason being if I had qualified as I looked yesterday I would not have made the top 10 next year. Simple. Now I have 6-8 months to get the size where I need it, then do a qualifier and see if I'm any better off. If I am then the brits it is, if not.....More size lol!

Plus now I get the experience of another show, and more confidence on stage!

The days before hand were perfect, I ate well and was relaxed, I used 5 layers of Jan Tana which looked good I think and then some pro tan sheen which was also great, think this will be my weapon of choice tan wise going forward.

Carb up wise, the two days of clean carbs then fats and carbs on show day worked well again. Pump up was slow and over an hour which felt nice too.

Well I got out on stage I knew that Soph, DB, BC and Sam were all sat fairly close so I ran to the front and pulled a massive lat spread to get them all cheering  Poses were decent I feel, could see DB telling me to hold my chest higher and when I did it felt good! First call out was the winning three, and I wasn't in it, kinda laugh to myself, but this time I popped my chest up, head back and stayed tight at the back...shuffled over to the right a bit so I was in the judges eye line....Two call outs in a row after that so happy days!

Went back and got my water and patted down my tan running in my face lol and my music started...whoops, ran back down and on stage....got to my first pose in time and followed my routine BOOM! Hit my poses, a couple of cheeky poses including a nice Glute slap for JW with my pants pulled up haha 

Came back on for the pose down, shuffled up to Sean F for a cheeky point at his Hams  He afforded me a little smile, told him backstage I was gonna do it 

Hats off to Sean again, coming back on stage the week after all the banter and winning it. Deserved in my opinion. I spent prob 2-3 hours with him back stage yesterday, and Simon (his right hand man) and they are great guys. I hope to be there in Oct against him again. His routine was awesome again, any classics out there, look at his, Kami, Bobby Khan's routines.

As for second and third, second had a massive upper body, great thickness, and width.....Leg?! I dont want to sound too disrespectful, and its not sour grapes, but at the finals he wont place, unless he adds some mass here and loses it from up top (if close to his weight limit) the classics is far too tight and the winners in the past (Bobby, Tom Batty, Sean) have all had great proportions.

Third place (cant remember name) was a nice physique, I think he will do ok if he keeps up the hard work this year - I think he was top 10 last weekend too?!

As for me, I think I will have my 3-4 week rebound, keep gear the same and hit the gym every other day hard to get some weight on. I will then come off over Xmas and new year.

In Jan/Feb I will hit a nice bulk and carry on until May/June. Not sure what qualifier just yet but I'm not concerned.

I have eaten lots of horrid fatty food today and will carry on tonight. Tomorrow is back on track food wise.

Bring on Jersey next week!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well done yesterday J - although you didn't place you were the only person up there with any signs of shredded glutes, great stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

We saw that cheeky ar$e pat mate... all of us had a laugh... you looked full of fight when you came out and then walked to centre stage like you owned it and bam out came the lat spread... looking forward to the next one mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Right ok, rebound. Food wise I will be back to normal(ish) tomorrow, today will be better, Nandos for lunch and Dinner is gonna be a stir fry - with carbs in it lol I'll have a couple of shakes in between.

I will hit the gym Tonight Heavy upper, then carry on EOD with my current westside routine. I will use this through my rebound for the next 4 weeks while I carry on with my cycle. After this when I cruise I will decide what I want to do training wise.

I am in Jersey next week so will train on Monday and Wed when I am over there. I am going to take my protein with me and just make sure I get 2-3 shakes in a day as well as food 

I'm going to do my bulking diet today


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Right ok, rebound. Food wise I will be back to normal(ish) tomorrow, today will be better, Nandos for lunch and Dinner is gonna be a stir fry - with carbs in it lol I'll have a couple of shakes in between.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate! Operation bulk seems to be in effect:laugh: enjoy the food, jersey sounds sweet as well enjoy that mate


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

heard you looked great mate keep the chin up:thumb: it took a lot to get there and i am sure you will come back even better next time all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I hit the gym last night, all 15st 2lbs of me in my size large topman vest lol

I did chest and biceps, no fcuking half arsing I only have 50 weeks until the british and that is only 50 more chest workouts to bring the bad boy out!

I did:

Incline bench 60kgs 3 x 15 reps

Incline Flies 18kgs 3 x 12 reps

Pullovers 3 x 12 reps 30kgs

Cross overs 3 x 12 reps

Chest press to finish 2 sets to failure

Biceps Curls (Thick bar) 3 x 10 50kgs

Hammer curls 3 x 12 18kgs

Weights were not heavy but I am starting lighter and increasing the weight each week, keeping strict form.

I hope to get the weight back up fast though and keep my form bang on.

Diet wise I have still been eating anything, having my protein shakes in there but if I'm hungry I'll eat. I want to grow and if my body is telling me to eat then I will. I will do this for the rest of the week and get back on track at the weekend in terms of set meal times. I'll eat my bulking diet but if I have room after I'll have some treats too...

Jersey on Monday until Friday so Friday will be back on diet 100% and cut out the crap 

Gym tomorrow will be Back and triceps. I will prob do two heavy compounds for back (pull ups and Bent over rows) then hit some cable stuff and rear delts - I wanna bring them out this year too


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yay for holiday

Im sure you will have fun babe

Nice quickly catching up last night u def fill out your clothes alot more now hehehe!! xxx


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good stuff Boyo, you gonna keep this thread running?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

60kg bench press lmfao


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yay for holiday
> 
> Im sure you will have fun babe
> 
> Nice quickly catching up last night u def fill out your clothes alot more now hehehe!! xxx


Your so polite BC, i'd have just called him a fat (unt:tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Your so polite BC, i'd have just called him a fat (unt:tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO thanks BC and Dave,

Baz 60kg but it touched my chest - improvment no?! haha

TBH I was so full of water yesterday as soon as I started I was craping everywhere - I was in two minds if I should go or stay, but then I was like fcuk it, its only cramp I aint gonna start making excuses and so I carried on, just said to myself 50 weeks left!

Dave - I will keep it going through my rebound I think!

Baz can you change the title of the thread or can I?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

What do u want me to change it to? I don't think u can do it?

indeed touching your chest on the bench is a far greater improvement matey!

chest touch and no lock out then you'll have some decent pecs next year..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What do you think about training tho matey? I am tempted to drop the westside this year and go for traditional splits....1 its been 2 years since I have and 2 I can concentrate on certain things better?

I was thinking like every thing 3 x 10 just beasting every rep out?

Change it to what you like - you never have much of a problem with imagination lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah you can try doing a split dude, I'd be tempted to do a split over 14-15 days..

maybe:

1 Chest & Tris

2 Quads & abs

3 off

4 Back & Bi's

5 Hams & delts

6 Chest & Tri's

7 Off

8 Off

9 Quads & Abs

10 Back & Bi's

11 Off

12 Chest & arms

13 Hams & Delts

14 Off

your weakest parts imo are your chest&arms

strongest is back&hams

so i've split legs to allow slightly more quad growth and put in 3 arms work outs and 3 chest workouts over 2 weeks whereas the rest get 2 workouts

training 9 days and have 5 off, doesn't sound too bad imo similar to westside but without the huge tax on the CNS..

just a suggestion of course


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> What do you think about training tho matey? I am tempted to drop the westside this year and go for traditional splits....1 its been 2 years since I have and 2 I can concentrate on certain things better?
> 
> I was thinking like every thing 3 x 10 just beasting every rep out?
> 
> Change it to what you like - you never have much of a problem with imagination lol


i'd swap it around mate & go for a higher frequency routine for 6 weeks then swap again.

Change is good.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

or you could do what half the guys in my gym do:-

Mon Chest and bicep*t*s

Tue Chest and bicep*t*s & Delts

Wed Chest and bicep*t*s & Delts & Tricep*t*s

Thu Chest and bicep*t*s & Delts & Tricep*t*s & Back

Fri Chest and bicep*t*s & Delts & Tricep*t*s & Back & Abbs innit

Sat Football (for the legs)

Sun Rest


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> or you could do what half the guys in my gym do:-
> 
> Mon Chest and bicep*t*s
> 
> ...


Sh*t thats my split! lol:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> or you could do what half the guys in my gym do:-
> 
> Mon Chest and bicep*t*s
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

its makes me laugh that the footy players in my college focus on their upper half alot, it might make their game better if they trained legs once in a while and some power movements do! lol

Question- directed to baz or jamie

Been doin westside variation upper/lower for a long time, any good alternatives to switch it with to a diffrent split, Im training one day on and one day off etc at the mo.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yeah you can try doing a split dude, I'd be tempted to do a split over 14-15 days..
> 
> maybe:
> 
> ...





CarbWhore said:


> or you could do what half the guys in my gym do:-
> 
> Mon Chest and bicep*t*s
> 
> ...


Cheers baz but I like James better lol



Seyyed said:


> its makes me laugh that the footy players in my college focus on their upper half alot, it might make their game better if they trained legs once in a while and some power movements do! lol
> 
> Question- directed to baz or jamie
> 
> Been doin westside variation upper/lower for a long time, any good alternatives to switch it with to a diffrent split, Im training one day on and one day off etc at the mo.


Hmm I'd say no to changing the split, but I'd maybe change the exercises you do from time to time, the order you do them might help too.

I dont think changing from upper body lower body splits are necessary maybe just a change of focus.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pr1ck that never brings me any Koobideh to the gym! said:


> Question- directed to baz or jamie
> 
> Been doin westside variation upper/lower for a long time, any good alternatives to switch it with to a diffrent split, Im training one day on and one day off etc at the mo.


 if you want a fixed routine DC training is meant to be good, never tried it myself mate, have a look into it


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> its makes me laugh that the footy players in my college focus on their upper half alot, it might make their game better if they trained legs once in a while and some power movements do! lol
> 
> Question- directed to baz or jamie
> 
> Been doin westside variation upper/lower for a long time, any good alternatives to switch it with to a diffrent split, Im training one day on and one day off etc at the mo.


im not baz or jamie but if youre doing one on one off you can split it up to something like this:-

mon- Delts, Tris, Calves

tue- off

wed- Back, Hams

thu- off

fri- Chest, Bi's, Calves

sat- off

sun- off

mon- Legs

tue- off

wed- Delts, Tris, Calves

thu- off

fri- Back, Hams

sat- off

sun- off

etc, etc


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> if you want a fixed routine DC training is meant to be good, never tried it myself mate, have a look into it


lol! haha man get your own f*ckin kubideh:laugh: id prob eat it on the way to the gym if I was ever gunna get it for you:thumb:

DC? ive heard of it, rack the weight, breath 15x and hit it again, deep stretching etc, jamie ive always varied the stuff I do, legs tho ive never have, same stuff cant really think of much diffrent exercises to put into it...oh yeh lunges....hate lunges:whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> im not baz or jamie but if youre doing one on one off you can split it up to something like this:-
> 
> mon- Delts, Tris, Calves
> 
> ...


thanks man for the input! looks good, lots of rest days, now whos advice to follow, like the rest days, plenty of time to recover, always been an issue for me, no matter how much food I yammed in me always found it hard.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Seyyed said:


> lol! haha man get your own f*ckin kubideh U spelt it wrong!:laugh: id prob eat it on the way to the gym if I was ever gunna get it for you:thumb:
> 
> DC? ive heard of it, rack the weight, breath 15x and hit it again, deep stretching etc, jamie ive always varied the stuff I do, legs tho ive never have, same stuff cant really think of much diffrent exercises to put into it...oh yeh lunges....hate lunges:whistling:


Yeah mate I think that DC sounds decent I may get involved in it soon, need to read up on it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yeah you can try doing a split dude, I'd be tempted to do a split over 14-15 days..
> 
> maybe:
> 
> ...


Yeah I like it, kinda what I was thinking, I dont think I'll ever go back to a 7 day routine - my life just doesn't fit, also I can change the rest days about if I need to etc, far more flexible.

I think this will suit me better this year, and also when I go back to westside (and I will as I love it) when I bulk up to the Classes/Nabba it will be very effective I think 

As far as exercises go I think I wont have any set in stone, I'll just go in with the intention of beasting each one until I cant do anymore.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking forward to this


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Yeah mate I think that DC sounds decent I may get involved in it soon, need to read up on it!


DC looks awesome, alot of good attributes to it (lots of rest LOL :lol: ) - but for the moment i dont trust my training partner enough to spot me lol.

Alot of the yanks worship the program.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> DC looks awesome, alot of good attributes to it (lots of rest LOL :lol: ) - but for the moment i dont trust my training partner enough to spot me lol.
> 
> Alot of the yanks worship the program.


lol that what worries me, cus I dont have a training partner, going to failure on the last set without a spot sounds pretty daunting:laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I like it, kinda what I was thinking, I dont think I'll ever go back to a 7 day routine - my life just doesn't fit, also I can change the rest days about if I need to etc, far more flexible.
> 
> I think this will suit me better this year, and also when I go back to westside (and I will as I love it) when I bulk up to the Classes/Nabba it will be very effective I think
> 
> As far as exercises go I think I wont have any set in stone, I'll just go in with the intention of beasting each one until I cant do anymore.


look back at this post I quoted u already had 2 quad days in there.. i made an edit 

yep exercises can vary, keep the bread and butter ones but the rest chop&change


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> look back at this post I quoted u already had 2 quad days in there.. i made an edit
> 
> yep exercises can vary, keep the bread and butter ones but the rest chop&change


Yup exactly that dude! I am so focused this off season will be the one that changes me physique.

Now for that bulking diet


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so routine is:

1 Chest & Tris

2 Quads & abs

3 off

4 Back & Bi's

5 Hams & delts

6 Chest & Tri's

7 Off

8 Off

9 Quads & Abs

10 Back & Bi's

11 Off

12 Chest & arms

13 Hams & Delts

14 Off

I will start this next Thursday evening as I am in Jersey from Monday until Thursday afternoon 

I will train Back tomo with Triceps and then hit Legs on Sunday then a quick Shoulder and Ab workout in Jersey on Tuesday.

Diet wise I will carry on like I said, but I have also bought a tub of mass gainer to drink 3-4 a day in Jersey as well as 3 meals.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so routine is:
> 
> 1 Chest & Tris
> 
> ...


all sounds good to me dude!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Naked pics?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

we can trade


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Without meaning to throw a spanner in the works (since you look like you've decided on your training :lol: ), have you thought about putting back and hams together if they're strong points of your physique?

May allow a little extra push on areas you're wanting to bring up!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I've been training Back and hams together for ages mate - on our posterior chain days I used to do back, hams and calves (also traps). Kinda want to try something new!

I think in different days is cool as I still wanna hit them hard (that is not neglect them) and which ever body part is with them I could start on first so that they get hit with more intensity. I will train the weak points more not the strong points less if you know what I mean?!

Thanks for your input tho buddy, I have appreciated your input to my journal all along.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Im sure your going to make some good improvments this year! So your going to opt for nabba then?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I will use this through my rebound for the next 4 weeks while I carry on with my cycle. After this when I cruise I will decide what I want to do training wise.


Meant to aks about this earlier - do you just blast and cruise? or do you do the "filthy three letter acronym" and take time off?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I've been training Back and hams together for ages mate - on our posterior chain days I used to do back, hams and calves (also traps). Kinda want to try something new!
> 
> I think in different days is cool as I still wanna hit them hard (that is not neglect them) and which ever body part is with them I could start on first so that they get hit with more intensity. I will train the weak points more not the strong points less if you know what I mean?!
> 
> Thanks for your input tho buddy, I have appreciated your input to my journal all along.


Ah yeah i'd completely forgotten about that! Makes a lot of sense too.

Have you looked at decline pressing for chest work? I know theres a lot of animosity towards it in some cases but it may well be worth a punt to see if you get a bit more out of your chest with it. I personally feel zero chest work and all delts from incline work - since going to decline work it feels a lot more productive :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Ah yeah i'd completely forgotten about that! Makes a lot of sense too.
> 
> Have you looked at decline pressing for chest work? I know theres a lot of animosity towards it in some cases but it may well be worth a punt to see if you get a bit more out of your chest with it. I personally feel zero chest work and all delts from incline work - since going to decline work it feels a lot more productive :thumbup1:


I could of sworn jay cutler saying in a training video that decline pressing helped build up his upper chest, any truth or validity to this?

Baz- looked up the DC stuff, looks good but advanced, the stretches look mad!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Seyyed said:


> Im sure your going to make some good improvments this year! So your going to opt for nabba then?


Hmmmm really not sure mate, I will take my time to decide if I go Nabba I need more size - a lot more size, If I stay UKBFF I can do Classic one more year then bulk up and do Nabba/Ukbff depending on where my physique fits best.....not really bothered right now tho 



CarbWhore said:


> Meant to aks about this earlier - do you just blast and cruise? or do you do the "filthy three letter acronym" and take time off?


Hmmmm time off.........not really sure as yet mate....think I will look at this and how I feel after the rebound cycle. I am tempted to cruise but may come off for a while over xmas and Jan then blast cruise the rest of year....



Ak_88 said:


> Ah yeah i'd completely forgotten about that! Makes a lot of sense too.
> 
> Have you looked at decline pressing for chest work? I know theres a lot of animosity towards it in some cases but it may well be worth a punt to see if you get a bit more out of your chest with it. I personally feel zero chest work and all delts from incline work - since going to decline work it feels a lot more productive :thumbup1:


I think I will decline too mate, I will swap things about most workouts, one maybe be decline, one incline, I like to swap angles etc. I must admit I havent done decline in a while so it will add some spice


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> I could of sworn jay cutler saying in a training video that decline pressing helped build up his upper chest, any truth or validity to this?
> 
> Baz- looked up the DC stuff, looks good but advanced, the stretches look mad!


I've got a research paper i used for my dissertation which concluded that decline pressing provides more 'lower' pec activity than incline pressing, whilst 'upper' activity didn't change at all. Though realistically it can vary so much depending on your muscle tie-in's, limb length etc. The only way to find out what works is to try it out!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Hmmmm time off.........not really sure as yet mate....think I will look at this and how I feel after the rebound cycle. I am tempted to cruise but may come off for a while over xmas and Jan then blast cruise the rest of year....


cool - i was going to do quite a big cycle for the rebound but with being ill etc decided to take come off and recover, just waiting for the levels to drop and for me to start feeling like a girl now :lol: at least you will know whats going on when my status updates are along these lines:-

"saw a fantastic pair of shoes today, gutted they werent my size"

"Just cried whilst watching Rambo - why does he have to kill all those people?? WHY???"

"is going to have a nice night in eating ice cream and watching chocolat"

FPMSL


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> at least you will know whats going on when my status updates are along these lines:-
> 
> "saw a fantastic pair of shoes today, gutted they werent my size"
> 
> ...


LMAO thats tragic:lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You dont need a massive cycle for a rebound dude! I have gone from 13st 10 to 15st 4lbs in 5 days LMAO 22lbs!!!! And that was just food!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> You dont need a massive cycle for a rebound dude! I have gone from 13st 10 to 15st 4lbs in 5 days LMAO 22lbs!!!! And that was just food!!


LOL by massive i was planning 40mg of dbol ed and 500mg of test pw - so not really massive :innocent: - but still a relatively large dose with the dbol.

22lbs pmsl!! must be a nighmare finding clothes to fit atm lol!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done chavster

With regards your training and split (which TBH is super gay)

I suggest you fck off the million and one exercises you do, keep it simple, big heavy compounds,

and for chest you need to start lifting some serious weight on bench..

Big bench = Big pecs

Bollox to cables and flyes and whatever else you do

xxxxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Well done chavster
> 
> With regards your training and split (which TBH is super gay)
> 
> ...


Hey mate I intend too with the training get back up heavy and push myself - I whole heartadly agree with the big bench = big pecs, and I've always had the big three in my routines (hence why my back and legs are better than my chest and bi's lol).

The plan is to get my form better with the bench etc then push the weights up until I'll there, I cant push feck all this week due to water etc lol

I think next week when I start this properly it will be a case of two big compounds for each body part, with bigger weights and fewer reps (3x6), then back on to 2 x 10 for a further two isolation type exercises. Kind of in the HIT stylee I think. I just have been hitting the west side for so long.

After bringing my chest up a bit, next year I aim to get back to Westside or maybe even power lift, to get the overall thickness in and shake the classic shackles off while I bulk all over for the classes.

I am in this game for a long time mate, I want to be in the classes in 2-3 years


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok Diet 

Meal 1: Whey 30g, Oats 100g, 6 eggs

Meal 2: Whey 30g, Oats 100g, 6 eggs

Meal 3: Turkey 150g, Rice 100g, Olive Oil 2 tbl Spoons (20ml)

Meal 4: Turkey 150g, Rice 100g, Olive Oil 2 tbl Spoons (20ml)

Pre wo: 2 banana's

Post workout 2 banana's 60g Whey

Meal 5: Chicken 200g, White potato 200g, Cashew nuts 40g

Meal 6: Whey 60g, Oats 100g, Cashew nuts 40g

5100 Cals

400g Protein

480g Carbs

160g Fat

30% Protein 40% Carbs 30% Fats

Almost exactly the same as cutting diet, just more carbs and fats. We are all creatures of habit lol

Points to add....Evening meal may change to save my relationship with Sophie lol but the macros will always be close. Also if I feel like a mars bar at lunch I'll eat one, or a pastry at 11am with my coffee or some ice cream after dinner....my problem is putting weigh on, extra cals are not a problem, this is the minimum food I will eat, as long as I eat all this I will add as much other food as I want. If my body tells me to eat I will! As long as I am not eating and filling up so I cant eat the good stuff.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok Diet
> 
> Meal 1: Whey 30g, Oats 100g, 6 eggs
> 
> ...


If you cant grow on that, well you must have a flame thrower built inside for a metabolism:laugh:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

How do you subscibe to journals someone pls explain ??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thread tools in the blue box (top of the first post on the page), and press subscribe.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I cant believe your going to train 9 days out of 14 with your metabolism! IMO you should be training 6 days out of 14 and no more. Just hit the bench, deads and squat real heavy and that will be enough. 1 assistance exercise after compound and jobs done:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Guna agree ith colin here. maybe try something like mike mentzor/dorian/DC style approach. 3 days a week.

Then again between you and DB use no alot me than me and colin


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I cant believe your going to train 9 days out of 14 with your metabolism! IMO you should be training 6 days out of 14 and no more. Just hit the bench, deads and squat real heavy and that will be enough. 1 assistance exercise after compound and jobs done:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Dont be confused with frequency of training and over training. I am only training bodyparts once every 5 days - except my weak areas. I am doing single body parts so the load on my CNS is a lot less than that of a DC approach where you are working the body as a whole. Plus I will only be training for 30 mins for a big muscle and 15-20 for a small one!

I will also be eating with 5000 clean cals a day (with another 1000 dirty I would imagine)! I am not going to up the dose yet - 1 g of test a week is plenty at 15st -plus I grew 3-4lbs in 12 weeks on this and a cutting diet - omagine what I will grow on 5-6000 cals!!

When the gains subside I will address the gear aspect.

Remember too I only have 4kgs to add this year and I have a massive imbalance in my chest and arms compared to back and legs - so a traditional bulking routine would prob see my back gain size at the same rae with DL and Squats etc being a big part!

I think this way I can still keep my back an legs on par (but not neglecting them) and get my chest looking better!

Once I am done with Classics, I will be reverting to westside or DC as this is defo a style that suits me as I made my best gains doing it - but all over! When bulking for the Class's or Nabba I will be going back to a mass routine and lifting heavy weights again. I have DL'd 220kgs for reps before and also squated over 200kgs - I was repping 180 while dieting, I love heavy weights and plan to get back to this.

At the moment I think HIT style and splits will bring out my weak points well and allow me to compete on a par in the classics 



hilly said:


> Guna agree ith colin here. maybe try something like mike mentzor/dorian/DC style approach. 3 days a week.
> 
> Then again between you and DB use no alot me than me and colin


As said above mate I love that approach but it doesn't allow me to hit my weak points correctly - trust me I'd love to be in the gym less!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok Diet
> 
> Meal 1: Whey 30g, Oats 100g, 6 eggs
> 
> ...


Just a couple of suggestions mate to help with progress. The Vitargo will get into the system faster for glycogen recovery rather than two bananas. I know you said you might change your evening meal, but imo you want to get some proper food down ya to grow. If after meal 6 you are still hungry have meal 7(30-40gwhey + 20g P/B) when you go for a pee in the night.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Diet looks good mate! Agree with what JW said regarding your routine.. You need to simplify it.. And actually do full range reps for chest you pu$$y xxxxx much love


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Just a couple of suggestions mate to help with progress. The Vitargo will get into the system faster for glycogen recovery rather than two bananas. I know you said you might change your evening meal, but imo you want to get some proper food down ya to grow. If after meal 6 you are still hungry have meal 7(30-40gwhey + 20g P/B) when you go for a pee in the night.


I used to have vitargo then WMS I hated the taste of Vitargo! May try WMS again soon tho as I have tons left!

Steak is defo a good shout too - and I can get it cheap in bulk so not too much of a luxury!

Meal 7 is something I have been toying about with, I do wake up a fair amount I might just leave a shaker and water in the hall way to remind me when I wake up lol



bulkaholic said:


> How is it going mate? hope all is well and you are enjoying the food:thumbup1:


Hey yeah its all good mate, I have calmed the food down a touch and I am eating normally again, the real bulk will start on monday (as I will have been shopping by then lol)



Littleluke said:


> Diet looks good mate! Agree with what JW said regarding your routine.. You need to simplify it.. And actually do full range reps for chest you pu$$y xxxxx much love


Again with the routine I need to be specific with where I am adding weight, I cant just go explosive and add mass everywhere, the routine Baz and I drew up will help to bring my arms and chest up. Two compounds and then two isolation for big groups and one and one for small will have a good effect. HIT training is a good way to smash a plateau!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was Chest and Triceps. I started on the Incline Bench, I did three sets of 10 with 100kgs. I then moved on to Incline flies for 3 sets of 10 with 20kgs. I then did 2 sets of pullovers and 2 sets of dips.

Triceps were CGBP and rope pull downs.

Tonight is Quads and Biceps


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u touch and go on your chest?^


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Perfect reppage my man, nice and wide grip too


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I cant read, Friday was Quads and Abs. I did squats working up to 180kgs 3 x 8. I then did front squats 2 x 8 to isolate quads. Then moved on to leg press 3 x 12 and then Leg ext 3 x 12.

Abs was just 3 x 12 crunches on ball, 3 x 12 side bends and then 3 x 12 leg raises. First ab session in about 18 months lol needless to say they hurt on Sat  Then again I was up until 4am which didn't help!

Sat was a day off, helped Soph at her market and then ate a nice pasta while watching football then chilled with her all night. Sunday I had a rare lay in, almost had a fight in Brixton Tesco's then went to the gym in the late afternoon 

Trained Back and Biceps:

Pull ups 3 x 10 @ BW

Bent over Rows 3 x 8 @ 120kgs

Lat pull down 3 x 12

Seated Cable Row 3 x 15

Olly bar curls 50ks 3 x 10

Hammer curls 18kgs 2 x 12

Concentration curls 2 x 15

Starting bulking diet today, eggs and oats done, just waiting for lunch 

Dinner will be pork chops and mash tonight, same macro's as on my sheet 

Training Hams and Delts in the gym


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so I cant read, Friday was Quads and Abs. I did squats working up to 180kgs 3 x 8. I then did front squats 2 x 8 to isolate quads. Then moved on to leg press 3 x 12 and then Leg ext 3 x 12.
> 
> Abs was just 3 x 12 crunches on ball, 3 x 12 side bends and then 3 x 12 leg raises. First ab session in about 18 months lol needless to say they hurt on Sat  Then again I was up until 4am which didn't help!
> 
> ...


lol sounds like a typical sunday in brixton then:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL kind of mate, all because I let someone go in front of me in the queue as she had been waiting for ages.....the dude behind me didn't like it and started sucking his teeth at me - which I hate!!! Still I'll be moving back to Hertfordshire soon enough, plus point one - the people are nicer, plus point two - I can train at Monster gym lol

Ok last night was Delts and Hams. TOUGH session. I am suffering some water retention at the moment, mostly in the form of lower back cramps. I guess this is to be expected, but it does lead to a lot of discomfort in the gym. Still I would rather go and have a 75% workout than stay at home and make excuse's - I'll leave that to the pussy's and wannabe's 

I hit Military press for 3 x 8 with 80kgs, then I hit lat raises for 3 x 8 with 18kgs seated. i then super setted front and rear raises. Kinda hiting rear delts a little but I prefer to hit them on shoulder day than back day. I only used 14kgs for fronts and 12's for back just going until failure, starting with fronts and then backs set 1 and then backs and front on set 2.

Hams were SLDL @ 120kgs (bear in mind my lower back was sooooo cramped by now!) 3 x 8 then I had to pussy out and do seated curls and then Laying curls.

I finished off with Claves. 5 x 10 standing and 3 x 15 seated.

Job done. I made chicken and Rice after and then had choc brownie and custard for pudding (what?!? its the off season!!) 

Tonight is the last of my three days on, and is my second chest session of the sequence. Last time was incline press so tonight with start with flat and then decline.

Two weeks since my last show and my weight then was 13st 8lbs on the brit week end and 13st12lbs at the herc. Now I am 15st 8lbs so a decent weight gain! I aim to carry on training hard until xmas then have a week or two off.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Moving to Herts buddy? Thats a fair old treck, know what you mean about the people tho, i'm from a small village in kent originally an now obviously work in Lewisham. Its like night and day


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Biggerdave said:


> Moving to Herts buddy? Thats a fair old treck, know what you mean about the people tho, i'm from a small village in kent originally an now obviously work in Lewisham. Its like night and day


Yes mate, I've been around lol, I lived in Islington until I was 14 then moved to Potters Bar until I was about 24 then moved out to Southend until last year then moved to Clapham!

TBH its all fairly close, Potters Bar is only 15min on a fast train to Kings Cross and so I'll still get to work in 30-45 mins and the GF can still get to her sisters (where she runs her business) fairly quick (1hr). All my close mates are in Herts and also I will be 10mins drive from two awesome bodybuilding gyms (Monster and The Works) so I think it will be better for me! Plus did I mention I hate London?!? LMAO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so training last night was Chest and Triceps.

I did

Flat bench 3 x15 @ 100kgs, wide and slow controlled reps (yes it was to chest DB  )

Decline Dumbells 3 x 12 @ 36kgs

Cross overs 3 x 12

Dips 2 x 15

Close Grip Bench Press 3 x 15 @ 80kgs

Overhead rope ext 3 x15

underhand pull down 3 x 15 (these were awesome, really hit the outside head perfect!)

Ok so weights on chest were down, but at the moment when ever I train upper body my shoulders fill up with water and I get the worst cramp like pains, I decided it was better to rep out than push it. Not that I think it matters really, I am so full at the moment I am going to stretch muscle fascia so anytime in the gym is a bonus as I see. It was very painful but I wasn't gonna pussy out and go home! I have cleaned my diet up this week so I think that it will get better over the next few days.

I have two days off now so will just eat and rest. Loving my training at the moment, only had 3 days off since my show


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

15 reps on 100kg! nice


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> 15 reps on 100kg! nice


Sorry only the last set lol it was 60kgs, 80kgs then 100kgs at 15 reps 3 x 15 will be done in a couple of weeks when this water goes lol

Actually this is the internet - it was 5 x 15 @ 100kgs  :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nice work J...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so training last night was Chest and Triceps.
> 
> I did
> 
> ...


I actually think some DC stretches would benefit you massively on your chest dude..

nothing stretches the facia like those badboys and they are so easy!

for chest, lay on a flat bench (at the end of your workout) grab some dumbells, for you i'd say 25kg, sit at the bottom of the rep in a static hold for 20secs, then drop the weights, you'll be stretched out nicely! absolute agony though but certainly works mate..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

you seen that dude in my gym that does them with Barbell, the greasy dude with the long hair, always wears the same green t-shirt lol He always does things like that for like 30mins per day, and his chest is massive and wide....

Will defo give it a go, maybe do that one or some chest flies? (might be more of a stretch?)

Cheers BC, I'm working hard


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> you seen that dude in my gym that does them with Barbell, the greasy dude with the long hair, always wears the same green t-shirt lol He always does things like that for like 30mins per day, and his chest is massive and wide....


hehehehehehe ohhh tarzan.............i know the one u talking about lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I went out for a few drinks last night as my mate was leaving to go to Oz. Was drunk after 3 pints LMAO Decent night, everyone who hasn't seen me for a while was shocked as to how big I looked (that will soon go when the water drops off lol)

Also spoke to my new landlord and I am defo moving back to potters bar in the new year. I have been looking for new gyms and I think I will defo hit Monster for my big sessions and the local 'health gym' down the road for cardio etc as it is only 5min walk from my front door. Will work out the same kinda price for two gyms as the one I am paying for now! Monster is only £350 for the year! less than £30 a month if you buy a year at once! The other gym is the gym I first started at so it will be weird going back there! It has a swiming pool and loads of cardio stuff, the GF will love it! It has an ok weights section so I can use it from time to time.

All in all I'm fairly happy at the moment!

Off again today, having some mates round for dinner, then back in the gym tomorrow for Quads and abs


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so I went out for a few drinks last night as my mate was leaving to go to Oz. Was drunk after 3 pints LMAO Decent night, everyone who hasn't seen me for a while was shocked as to how big I looked (that will soon go when the water drops off lol)
> 
> Also spoke to my new landlord and I am defo moving back to potters bar in the new year. I have been looking for new gyms and I think I will defo hit Monster for my big sessions and the local 'health gym' down the road for cardio etc as it is only 5min walk from my front door. Will work out the same kinda price for two gyms as the one I am paying for now! Monster is only £350 for the year! less than £30 a month if you buy a year at once! The other gym is the gym I first started at so it will be weird going back there! It has a swiming pool and loads of cardio stuff, the GF will love it! It has an ok weights section so I can use it from time to time.
> 
> ...


£350 for the year - very good indeed.

3 pints and your drunk (sounds like me mate) :thumb:

Was thinking of doing the same when I move to Souithend - fitness first for cardio and evolution for main sessions.

Glad things are going well for you


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Evolution in Leigh is supposed to be the nuts mate, loads of guys from my old gym moved there when it opened! £350 for one of the best gyms in the Country is a no brainer!

Yeah well happy about the 3 pints - beer is fcukin expensive these days lol!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Evolution in Leigh is supposed to be the nuts mate, loads of guys from my old gym moved there when it opened! £350 for one of the best gyms in the Country is a no brainer!
> 
> Yeah well happy about the 3 pints - beer is fcukin expensive these days lol!


Trained down Evolution in Leigh a few times when down there to see my girlfriend at weekends - very good gym. Will have to see how busy it gets during the week in the evenings.

And yes it's a cheap night when drunk after 3 pints


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

I was down near Potters Bar 3 years ago. I was promoting a gym called The Works. Had some good quality workouts there. It was in Barnet about 10min from Potters Bar.

Loving the cheap night out bro, I'm exactly the same I'm knocked out after 1/2 bottle of wine!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Origin said:


> I was down near Potters Bar 3 years ago. I was promoting a gym called The Works. Had some good quality workouts there. It was in Barnet about 10min from Potters Bar.
> 
> Loving the cheap night out bro, I'm exactly the same I'm knocked out after 1/2 bottle of wine!


Bunch of light weights we are on the drinking


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

LMOA :lol: even if i dont drink in a while i still try to lash it in me like a man posessed ffs , next thing i am sleepin were i sit like a fcukin retardo:lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Also spoke to my new landlord and I am defo moving back to potters bar in the new year.


Fcuk, you will almost be my neighbour :cursing:

*carbwhore starts flat hunting*

LOL will be good to have you in the area mate, we will have to hook up for some training sessions and nandos... :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL yeah will be good mate, me you and Ollie can car share over to Monster (Same price as the Works!!)

Has Barnet got a Nando's yet? If not I know the KFC well  haha


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL yeah will be good mate, me you and Ollie can car share over to Monster (Same price as the Works!!)
> 
> Has Barnet got a Nando's yet? If not I know the KFC well  haha


PMSL the kfc is practically next door to me - i am still trying to befriend them for the leftovers at the end of the night :tongue:

No nandos yet unfortunately - its a close call between Boreham wood and the Finchley lido for the nearest one.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> PMSL the kfc is practically next door to me - i am still trying to befriend them for the leftovers at the end of the night :tongue:
> 
> No nandos yet unfortunately - its a close call between Boreham wood and the Finchley lido for the nearest one.


Galleria in Shatfield (Hatfield)? Are they franchises? Perhaps we should invest?! LMAO


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Galleria in Shatfield (Hatfield)? Are they franchises? Perhaps we should invest?! LMAO


yeah they are franchises...

dont think we would make a substancial ROI though, especially with DB eating all the chicken and cleaning out the desserts :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> I was down near Potters Bar 3 years ago. I was promoting a gym called The Works. Had some good quality workouts there. It was in Barnet about 10min from Potters Bar.


I know the works well, good gym - very authentic lol

Will be popping in there from time to time when I am back up there, think they still have their luminous green equipment haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so trained hard this week end, Quads on Friday night, Back and Biceps Sat afternoon and Chest and Triceps yesterday (was supposed to be tonight but I am out).

Today off and then back tomorrow night with the last workout of my 14 day rotation, Hams and delts.

I have really enjoyed it this far, it has be very fresh and exciting as the workout days and trained muscle pairs have been changed loads. I think I will need to keep a diary tho of what I am doing.

My diet has been fairly clean and my water seems to be going as I have less cramps etc.

Gear dose is being tapered down for 4 weeks before I cruise so I am doing 500mg sust and 200mg Tren Enth per week for the next 4 week, then just 250mg of sust to cruise (with slin and IGF) over xmas and new year with new cycle to start in Feb (prob the same, 1g test 400-500mg Tren).

Things are looking good


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good to hear that its all going to plan Jamie.

Are you going to be running any hcg throughout your course or are you already running it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Good to hear that its all going to plan Jamie.
> 
> Are you going to be running any hcg throughout your course or are you already running it?


I will run a little on my cruise, prob 1500iu EOD for 2-3 weeks at the start, with 20-40mg Nolva, HCG always make my gyno flare up!

My baby makers feel ok tho at the mo :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Been reading your thread too Kami, will post up on it when I see somewhere I can input


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Coolio.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so thought I'd round this thread up as we are in the penultimate day of the year lol

My rebound went well, I am sitting at 15st 7lbs today fairly lean and not carrying much water. I am cruising now on 250mg Sust, I didn't bother with the taper down (to be honest I forgot and just did one jab a week lol) so been cruising for 6 weeks and held a lot a mass still (compared to last time!).

My plan now is to forget all about the gym for 2-3 weeks, I have not had more than 3 days off consecutively since May and now I think my body needs a rest! I am moving house in Jan and have to switch gyms etc so its a good time really, I was supposed to train all this week but I decided yesterday to stop early as my head just wasn't in it!

Already I'm getting nervy lol and think I'm shrinking...I'm such a cock, I know 3 weeks off will do me good and when I go back I will be in a new gym and also Blasting again so I will add a few lb's on quickly and have a new gym to freshen things up, may even have a new training partner 

So the plan will be Blast from mid Jan until April, mini cruise til mid may, then Blast untill I compete again. Show wise I think a late qualifier for the brits and hope I qualify. I have no doubt this year that I will be bigger and better than last year and if my condition is good again I would like to think I will be good enough, but hey I cant control that, I'll just do my best.

Happy new year everyone x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice to see you post again on the thread mate! 3 weeks off will do you good! But theres always that psycological side saying otherwise! lol. Hope 2010 brings some success and happiness for you mate, you worked hard for the shows you competed in this year was unfortunate things turned out the way they did.

Where are you moving to btw? Joining a new gym is always good, new enviroment n stuff.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks buddy, I'm moving back up to Herts, Potters Bar. I lived there through my late teens and its where my family and most of my mates are. There are a lot of good gyms around so I'm going to be well catered for! I'll still pop down to DL once in a while tho as I'll have a car again 

This year wasn't too bad all in all....results were not great but I got a good rebound and learned a whole bunch of things!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

happy new year pal, time off sounds good but i no what u mean about thinking ure shrinking. Im sure 2010 will be a very productive year for ya


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks buddy, I'm moving back up to Herts, Potters Bar. I lived there through my late teens and its where my family and most of my mates are. There are a lot of good gyms around so I'm going to be well catered for! I'll still pop down to DL once in a while tho as I'll have a car again
> 
> This year wasn't too bad all in all....results were not great but I got a good rebound and learned a whole bunch of things!


potters bar a? so is it gonna be monster gym?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> potters bar a? so is it gonna be monster gym?


Yes! well and no lol I am joining the health club one in Potters bar for my cardio and stuff as its only 2mins from my house, and then The Works in Barnet for weights during the week as I have heard Monster is mad during 6-9pm and parking is a Cnut! But I will defo be popping over at the weekends to train as a few of my mates train there and will be good to mix it up!

Hilly, thanks dude, I am not looking forward to the mind games, but yeah I think next year will be the making of me!

Colin, hows the pizza and power lifting going lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Im back on it 

Had my 3 weeks out, started light last week and back to full training as of yesterday!

I also started my cycle on Monday after cruising on 250mg since Nov. Couple of weeks early but hey....1g of Sust and 400mg of Tren Enth. Slin will start next week @ 4iu after brekkie (2nd meal) and after PWO meal.

Routine is:

1 Chest & Tris

2 Quads & Traps

3 off

4 Back & Bi's

5 Hams & delts

6 Chest & Tri's

7 Off

8 Off

9 Quads & Traps

10 Back & Bi's

11 Off

12 Chest & arms

13 Hams & Delts

14 Off

Repeat

I'm hoping to improve my chest and arms this year and keep my back and legs strong.

Weight was 14st 12lbs this morning upon waking. I hope to hit 16 stone before I cut for the autumn shows. I aim to gain about a pound per week.

Started training at the Works in Barnet I hope training here will be the difference, no females to look at, no posh plasma's and shinny weights....just metal and mirrors 

Diet is the same as usual, some added crap but 5000 cals of good solid nutrition.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha mate I'm really fired up this year, had a fun few weeks, plenty of partying and good food (**** I ate a £40 steak the other night lol) but I still enjoy dieting more?! Just guess I like the control it gives?

The last two weeks I have been busy decorating my flat too and although there are a few things left to do, it is a nice living space when helps me to relax too.

Tonight is my day off and I want to go agian lol feels like I have just started for the first time, breaks are defo a good thing!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

I completely agree with liking dieting more and loving the control. When i have choice I loose my head, pick and mix completely freaks me out!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

j1mshere said:


> I completely agree with liking dieting more and loving the control. When i have choice I loose my head, pick and mix completely freaks me out!


Thats so true! I stand in the aisle at Tesco's blankly staring!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha been there too! I end up coming home with a new peice of cooking equipmet. If anyone wants a garlic crusher pm i have loads.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I also started my cycle on Monday after cruising on 250mg since Nov. Couple of weeks early but hey....1g of Sust and 400mg of Tren Enth. Slin will start next week @ 4iu after brekkie (2nd meal) and after PWO meal.
> 
> I'm hoping to improve my chest and arms this year and keep my back and legs strong.
> 
> ...


How are you finding youre appetite? mine goes up and down like a whores knickers at the moment, sometimes im hungry before meals other times i could quite easily not eat all day and have to force feed myself.

The works is a great gym, it has a no BS attitude and the facilities are just whats needed. You do get females in there every so often - but they are as rare as rocking horse sh!t haha.

Cycle looks good - ive been clean for just under 5 months now so cant wait to go back on and explode & feel superhuman again!

Probably going to run a 6 week short cycle "shic" type of thing - i'll run it past you when i see you 

ive found stretching has had quite a profound effect on my chest - cant explain why but since i started doing DC my chest has come on a lot (or maybe ive grown moobs :lol: )

Hopefully catch up with you on friday.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> How are you finding youre appetite? mine goes up and down like a whores knickers at the moment, sometimes im hungry before meals other times i could quite easily not eat all day and have to force feed myself.
> 
> Appetite is better now I'm in the gym, the slin helps loads tho, and my first two meals are liquid which helps loads
> 
> ...


what you training on Friday mate and what time? ( Iknow its DC but whats on the list?)

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I may come train with u fannies on sat if you fancy doing back? (no deads)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> I may come train with u *fannies* on sat if you fancy doing back? *(no deads)*


Ironic? :whistling: :lol:

Hope new cycle goes well pal:thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

WRT said:


> Ironic? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hope new cycle goes well pal:thumbup1:


I do them on ham day! SLDL anyway


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> I may come train with u fannies on sat if you fancy doing back? (no deads)


Hams and delts

or

Chest and tris?

Back is mon/tue next week.....any good?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome back J - any areas of focus for this years bulk?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> what you training on Friday mate and what time? ( Iknow its DC but whats on the list?)
> 
> J


do M,W,F at the moment, theis friday is A -

A - Chest, delts, tris, back width, back thickness

B - Bi's, Forearms, calves, hams, quads

basically A,B,A B,A,B etc...



DB said:


> I may come train with u fannies on sat if you fancy doing back? (no deads)


That would be awesome bud - will drop back out of fridays sesh and do it on sat with you guys instead if youre up for it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jimbo I might jump in Chest and Tris on friday with you?

Baz come up Sat and train with James and I'll do hams and delts on my tod and just chat to you guys?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> Welcome back J - any areas of focus for this years bulk?


Hey thanks mate, yes! Chest and Triceps (arms in general), I think I'll be more competitive if I do - I hope! lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Jimbo I might jump in Chest and Tris on friday with you?
> 
> Baz come up Sat and train with James and I'll do hams and delts on my tod and just chat to you guys?


Sounds good mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool mate what time Friday?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah cool sounds alright to me..

prob be up just after lunch? i'll train anything not fussed really lol either delts/hams or back

just let me know before 2mrw


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cool mate what time Friday?


is 7 ok for you?

May be able to leave work earlier and get there for 6:30 though.



DB said:


> Yeah cool sounds alright to me..
> 
> prob be up just after lunch? i'll train anything not fussed really lol either delts/hams or back
> 
> just let me know before 2mrw


NP i live 20 seconds away so anytime is cool - will send you a message with my number.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cool do back with Jimbo if thats you day mate, hams/delts I dont really need a spot.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> is 7 ok for you?
> 
> May be able to leave work earlier and get there for 6:30 though.
> 
> NP i live 20 seconds away so anytime is cool - will send you a message with my number.


Cool 6.30 is better but 7 is ok


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sweet back it is..

shall we aim for 1pm?

I'll leave mine at 11ish so should be enough time to go from South the North London via train&tube


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah cool, go to Vauxhall on the train (thats on your line aint it?) then Vic line to finsbury park, then its one stop to potters bar from there should only take an hour


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Morning mate - my chest is still totally destroyed haha!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> Morning mate - my chest is still totally destroyed haha!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


LOL mine is pretty tight too ! Was a good workout mate, I went to my other gym yesterday to do some stretching and Ab work and its still fookin tight! Will defo need to get on the DC stretching stuff!

When's your next chest day? Will have to do it again 

Had a good week last week on the training, put on a good 6 lbs from what I lost on my 3 weeks off. Weight this morning was 15st and 4lbs which is awesome.

Started taking my own lunch in to work too so I can make sure I hit my calories. Slin x 2 a day and glyciphage should help fill me out nicey and speed up my recovery.

I have a slight tear in my hamstring tho from Sat, it was really tight and I got the GF to massage it last night, and she noticed some inflammation and burst vessels on the surface, its really sore and tight today....I will leave hams for a week.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL mine is pretty tight too ! Was a good workout mate, I went to my other gym yesterday to do some stretching and Ab work and its still fookin tight! Will defo need to get on the DC stretching stuff!
> 
> When's your next chest day? Will have to do it again
> 
> ...


ouch sounds nasty hope its nowt serious!

Yeah mine is really sore can hardly stretch it :lol: im blaming the ammount of volume we did & me lifting heavier than usual to try and match your strenght haha!

Have a look at ths link for some streching ideas:-

http://www.intensemuscle.com/9527-extreme-stretches-courtesy-inhuman-one.html

Think i might go back to volume training for a bit and do a pretty standard 4x split, probably going to do chest either thurs or fri :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

My back is sore from that pull over machine, tri's too, perhaps i had the seat wrong for abit?

Awesome gym you guys have though, good to catch up,we should make it a more regular thing, doesn't really take that long door to door only 2 hours by train pmsl.. but it's bareable!

Nando's was funny to.. especially the enema conversation! LOL!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> My back is sore from that pull over machine, tri's too, perhaps i had the seat wrong for abit?
> 
> Awesome gym you guys have though, good to catch up,we should make it a more regular thing, doesn't really take that long door to door only 2 hours by train pmsl.. but it's bareable!
> 
> Nando's was funny to.. especially the enema conversation! LOL!!


Hahaha COFFEE 

Defo, we can get to monster too one week - so many decent gyms over this way!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys talk more than women!  What shows you doing this year J? Thought I'd post on ya thread since we are fb buddies but haven't actually spoken yet


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> My back is sore from that pull over machine, tri's too, perhaps i had the seat wrong for abit?


could have had the seat a bit low or have been going too far back in the movement.

But its a good excercise - and if its good enough for dorian LOL...



DB said:


> Awesome gym you guys have though, good to catch up,we should make it a more regular thing, doesn't really take that long door to door only 2 hours by train pmsl.. but it's bareable!
> 
> Nando's was funny to.. especially the enema conversation! LOL!!





Magic Torch said:


> Hahaha COFFEE
> 
> Defo, we can get to monster too one week - so many decent gyms over this way!


eeerrrrr.... just put me right off my gold blend :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha was a good day - although ive been feeling skinny and fat ever since haha :sad:

Defo need to do monster at some stage, maybe even make a weekend of it and go out :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Depends on which women! Some do a lot of talking and not a lot of doing 

Hmm not too sure which one I'm going to do yet, will be a late qualifier for the British, I am normally 6-8 weeks out of contest shape so I will decide nearer the time but think in sept.

I'm gonna start pesting you on FB now haha  Which comp are you looking at? Well done on you first year at it, you did awesome!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> ouch sounds nasty hope its nowt serious!
> 
> Its fine, will just have to take a week off hams
> 
> ...





CarbWhore said:


> could have had the seat a bit low or have been going too far back in the movement.
> 
> But its a good excercise - and if its good enough for dorian LOL...
> 
> ...


Ah dude you have a good shape to you just keep doing what your doing, and your far from fat....next to Baz every one looks small!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha this is true! Thankfully I'm not one of those women!

Cheers for the congrats it was a good first year although I seriously need some more muscle before I get up there again, I want to look like a proper figure girl this time not just some lass who's lost the baby fat - not that there is anything wrong with that I just have bigger goals now.. Would look to do a show in Oct, I want a good 6 months of muscle building before I do another show... The husband and I are trying for a baby though so if that happens it will scupper the plans.. until next yr.. 

Watch out for Carbwhore - he's a chocolate hobnob fiend and he'll make you eat lots of them in order to get you fat..... 

I don't think I've ever been pestered by anyone on FB - I'm excited! Well except for those nigerians that tell me I've won the lottery and all I have to do is send them my address and bank details - what could possibly go wrong?!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok the last few days in the gym have been awesome. The clean(ish) diet and slin have helped to keep me full and pumped.

Workout yesterday was:

Pull Ups 3 x 10

Bent over rows 3 x 10 @ 120kgs

Seated Row 3 x 10

Narrow grip pull down 3 x 10

Thick bar curls 3 x 10 @ 70kgs

Standing curls alt arm 3 x 10 @ 24kgs

Preacher curls alt arm 3 x 10 @ 20kgs

I then did a few abs at the poncy gym as I was there with the GF making sure she waasnt slacking! 

2nd week of cycle now and I can feel it kickin a little bit, should be at full steam next week, and interested in MGF/IGF so may use some of that too.

Gyno is starting a little so have some tabs for that, also need some more sleep, only got 5 hours last night and I need at least 6.5......overall I'm happy!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Watch out for Carbwhore - he's a chocolate hobnob fiend and he'll make you eat lots of them in order to get you fat.....


LOL - firstly, if i had hob nobs do you really think im going to give even 1 away?? :lol:

Secondly - it would probably just go on as muscle instead of fat :cursing:



Magic Torch said:


> Ok the last few days in the gym have been awesome. The clean(ish) diet and slin have helped to keep me full and pumped.


Looks like a good session bud - whats youre diet looking like now?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> Looks like a good session bud - whats youre diet looking like now?


Diet is the same as ALWAYS seriously boring but hey bodybuilding is!!

Meal 1: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 4 whole eggs 2 egg whites

Meal 2: 75g oats, 1 banana, 2 scoops why, 4 whole eggs 2 egg whites

Meal 3: 100g Rice (Basmati), 200g Chicken/Turkey, 10mls Olive oil

Meal 4: 100g Rice (Basmati), 200g Chicken/Turkey, 10mls Olive oil

Pre Wo: No Explode, 3g Cee and AKG (20mins before gym), 2 bananas (1hr before gym)

Post Wo: 75g WMS, 2 scoops protein isolate

Meal 5: 100g Rice or Potato, 200g chicken or 220g steak mince, 10ml olive oil.

Meal 6: Weight gainer before bed, or whey and oats with peanut butter.

Thats about it. Will also have 2-3 more banana's during the day, some cashews and some times a choc bar


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo J - just showing the face around here ...diet sounds yummy, nana, pb and choc fook !


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Diet is the same as ALWAYS seriously boring but hey bodybuilding is!!
> 
> Meal 1: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 4 whole eggs 2 egg whites
> 
> ...


it would take me about two days to get through that lot!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jem said:


> Yo J - just showing the face around here ...diet sounds yummy, nana, pb and choc fook !


Thanks for popping in :beer:

Yeah sounds ok, but after all that food the last meal is not always the easiest to eat! hence the weight gainer on occasion! Weekends are a bit wilder tho lol

I try to eat well until training, then after that its on hahaha!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> it would take me about two days to get through that lot!


Its only 5500! LOL

If I dont gain on that I wont!!

I used to eat the same amount of meals, but 3 & 4 were just the usual office lunch, Jacket pot, pasta salad, sushi etc etc and I couldn't be garunteed that I was going to get enough cals for the day. Was talking to DB on Sat though and figured if I wanna do well this year I need to grow......boring as I diet on exactly the same foods (just 3500 cals), so I will be eating this diet for like 18months straight by the end lol

Still I will do well this year. I'm on it 100% training, supps and food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Its only 5500! LOL
> 
> If I dont gain on that I wont!!
> 
> ...


fair paly, im not a big eater so that seems alot for me. have you got plenty of room to grow in the classics?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> fair paly, im not a big eater so that seems alot for me. have you got plenty of room to grow in the classics?


I'm not either mate, it took me 45 mins to eat my 5th meal yesterday! Had to be done tho! A week or two in your belly gets used to it.

Not really mate, my limit is 90kgs, I was 87.6 in my first show, and 85 at the brits, then 87 again for the Hercules the week after the brits. So I think around 2.3 kilos is about it......but I never really have to struggle to make weight, I always seem to come in mega early too. I normally start the diet at 92-93 kilos so I am always close to comp weight, this time I wanna bulk to around 102 kilos and cut down to 90. I hope I can add the 2-3 kilos of muscle I need in 6 month. Conditioning is my strongest area I think, not at the brits as i was flat - or fat if you listen to Incredible Bulk  , but normally my condition is decnt (see pics in my profile).

I think if I sruggle to make weight I'll have even better condition which should make me stand out - if I can grow a chest to match my back haha

Late qualifier for me so I have 6+ months to bulk!

You competing this year?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

your condition is good in those photos so it doesnt seem a problem for you.

id like to compete, my trainings really good at the moment, diets same as its ever been!!(crap)

I was hovering around 100kg mark last week and feel good. i spend alot of time in clubs at weekends djing so i really dont know how competing would fit in around that tbh. later in the year is something ive got an eye on but nowhere near definate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate.

Diet is important, try and stick to something for a while and see how you respond! Club wise a lot of BB'ers are door man and take food to work and shakes etc, I know DJ'in is different but sure you could work it out!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey mate..

Hope you are well - been a while since I have popped by.

nice looking diet.. not a big fan of red meats??


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Diet is important, try and stick to something for a while and see how you respond! Club wise a lot of BB'ers are door man and take food to work and shakes etc, I know DJ'in is different but sure you could work it out!


the diets the main thing for me, im probably the most unhealthiest eater in the world but where my metabolisms fast it doesnt really make much difference to me which is why im lazy with it.

suppose shakes would be ok in there, just eat before and after. il have a go at that and see how i get on.

cheers mate


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Your diet looks perfect. I dont know how you can eat all that!

How long do you think it will take to become competitive in the U100 class, maybe 3 years?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Your diet looks perfect. I dont know how you can eat all that!
> 
> How long do you think it will take to become competitive in the U100 class, maybe 3 years?


Its tough - I start early (6am) and finish at 11pm) so I have 17 hours lol plus my metabolism is mega! O yeah slin helps lol

That is a question MM!! Fcuk knows, I honestly enjoy my training right now so if I kept on with the same intensity......maybe 3 years I'll be there, but to be competitive, who knows if I ever will be....I'll try my best! I think after this year I will need 2-3 months out and maybe 6 months off AAS. I guess after that I will hit it all hard again, 2 years I'd like to do a show - maybe NABBA, maybe UKBFF I'll just have to see where I am!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> That is a question MM!! Fcuk knows, I honestly enjoy my training right now so if I kept on with the same intensity......maybe 3 years I'll be there, but to be competitive, who knows if I ever will be....I'll try my best! I think after this year I will need 2-3 months out and maybe 6 months off AAS. I guess after that I will hit it all hard again, 2 years I'd like to do a show - maybe NABBA, maybe UKBFF I'll just have to see where I am!


i think if you can hit 90kg on stage this year and then take a year off competing and focus on training and eating for size you would certainly be able to get youre weight up to 95-97kg which providing it goes on in the right places would make you competetive in the u100 class.

mate - my chest is still a bit stiff from last week, i dont think ive ever had doms in my chest for a week :lol: looking forward to doing it all again tomorrow though haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> i think if you can hit 90kg on stage this year and then take a year off competing and focus on training and eating for size you would certainly be able to get youre weight up to 95-97kg which providing it goes on in the right places would make you competetive in the u100 class.
> 
> mate - my chest is still a bit stiff from last week, i dont think ive ever had doms in my chest for a week :lol: looking forward to doing it all again tomorrow though haha


I hope so matey, think next year will be a good year, let my AAS use stop for the first 6 months and do lots of stretching etc, then the last 6 months my gear receptors should be fresh!!

It kinda weird tho, the last 3-4 years have been good, but I think I have a lot clear ideas of what to do now and how to get there. Kinda like a new adventure! Change of gym defo helps!

Friday is good Jimbo, same time? Chest is not my fav so its good to train with someone as it pushes you!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was Hams and delts, hams I didn't do though as my left one was still a little tight from the pull on sat. I just did Delts and traps a little (as the blood was already in the area lol)

DB press (Shoulder) 4 x 8 @ 45Kgs

Lat Raise (Seated) 3 x 12 @ 15kgs

Rear Raises 3 x 12 @ 12.5kgs

Shrugs Barbell 4 x 8 @ 160kgs

Behind neck barbell shrug 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Finished off with plate loading seated press 30kgs per side and did one set of 18 and one of 15

Great workout, in and out in 35 mins. Loving my new gym lol!!! No ****in about walk in on the machine, hoody up, Ipod on get on and get out! So much more intense and feel Doms for days after so must work!

I am training Chest with James tonight I hope and looking forward to it!

Diet wise I havent got my lunch with me today (meals 2 & 3) so I will be having pasta salad (250g) with chicken (200g), chedder (30g) and french dressing (made myself with 10g olive oil).

Everything is in good shape!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so last night was Hams and delts, hams I didn't do though as my left one was still a little tight from the pull on sat. I just did Delts and traps a little (as the blood was already in the area lol)
> 
> DB press (Shoulder) 4 x 8 @ 45Kgs
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate:beer:

Youre salad sounds muchos tastier than my chicken, brown rice, olive oil and pineapple :lol:

Will fire you a txt and let you know when im leaving work - should be able to get to the gym about 7 tonight.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so last night was Hams and delts, hams I didn't do though as my left one was still a little tight from the pull on sat. I just did Delts and traps a little (as the blood was already in the area lol)
> 
> DB press (Shoulder) 4 x 8 @ 45Kgs
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are going well  Hoody up, mp3 player @ full blast = intense workout:thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Merat where have u been??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Merat where have u been??


lol u mean at the gym or in the forums?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Gym u willy! i dont care about being online 'friends' lol!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Jamie mate, diet looks quality.

We will have to get together when I come back, and you baz! I'm back on the 14th "Valentines day" for a week..

regarding time off AAS J.. Do it mate. You need to give yourself a break. .You will only reap the benefits of it when you go back on.. I went from 84kg to 94kg a looked leaner.. Now the water is coming off I've made some really nice gains. Now more time off, then I'll be back on again! No injuries now so maintaining my mass shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Gym u willy! i dont care about being *online 'friends'* lol!


LOL! you know u love our online freindship deep down:lol:

Ive been in the gym but in the mornings, only twice tho last week and this week, havin a **** time as of late so havnt felt like training alot...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Gym u willy! i dont care about being online 'friends' lol!


Then why have you got 500 mates on FB?! You dont know that many ppl lol!

Jimbo, 7 may be a touch too late mate as I have to go out shopping tonight (dont ask!) might have to leave it - I am at the gym 6.30 all next week tho so maybe we can have a few more workouts!

Merat, defo loving the hoody in this gym mate! Hows those DL coming on!?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Gym u willy! i dont care about being online 'friends' lol!


*sniff* *sniff* :crying:

i thought our online freindship meant something to you... i thought we would be O.B.F.F (online best friends forever) :crying:



Magic Torch said:


> Then why have you got 500 mates on FB?! You dont know that many ppl lol!


Muscle worshippers, and hot women mostly :lol:



Magic Torch said:


> Jimbo, 7 may be a touch too late mate as I have to go out shopping tonight (dont ask!) might have to leave it - I am at the gym 6.30 all next week tho so maybe we can have a few more workouts!


no probs mate - if i can leave early i will, otherwise may catch you when youre leaving.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Jamie mate, diet looks quality.
> 
> We will have to get together when I come back, and you baz! I'm back on the 14th "Valentines day" for a week..
> 
> regarding time off AAS J.. Do it mate. You need to give yourself a break. .You will only reap the benefits of it when you go back on.. I went from 84kg to 94kg a looked leaner.. Now the water is coming off I've made some really nice gains. Now more time off, then I'll be back on again! No injuries now so maintaining my mass shouldn't be impossible.


Cool, we can meet somewhere halfway!

Defo will be having time off after this years season, want to make sure I can have kids and let the receptors have a break....then BOOM!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> *Cool, we can meet somewhere halfway!*
> 
> !


Mmmm

J north london

Me south London

Luke pompy!

Seems like my house is half way.. sweet!   come on down!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Mmmm
> 
> J north london
> 
> ...


PMSL but your gym is ****!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so I was supposed to train Chest and Tri's on Friday but due to UPS being fcukers I had to go and pick up my parcel from Watford! While i was there I decided to hit Ikea too as that was on my list of things for the weekend....(was not fun trying to fit the table and chairs in to my mini lol).

Sat I hit the gym instead:

Flat Bench: 1 x12 @ 100kgs, 2 x [email protected], 1 x 6 @130kgs

Decline DBs: 1 x 12 @35kgs, 3 x 10 @ 45kgs

Pull overs: 2 x 15 @35kgs

Dips 3 x 15 @ bw

French press 3 x 12 @ 45kgs

Push downs wide underhand grip 2 x 15

Overhead ext 2 x 15

Decent workout, had the usual 2 scoops NO explode and CEE with AKG.

On sunday I did some abs and stretching at the posh gym while I gave the GF her workout, then chilled in the spa and sauna 

Tonight is Quads and Traps at the Works  love it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

any current pics little man??

xxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> any current pics little man??
> 
> xxx


I haven't Joe, I need to do some - I'm not shy of the camera, only just moved house and haven't really unpacked anything yet...Think I'm training with DB soon and as he is prepping I'm sure he'll have his camera within an arms length for the next 12 weeks haha

Will require some tanage and hair removal too pmsl

Loving my mans gym tho buddy, only been here 2 weeks and I am in love, I told the GF she is lucky cause if my gym was a person I'd be leaving her for it haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> I haven't Joe, I need to do some - I'm not shy of the camera,* only just moved house and haven't really unpacked anything yet...*Think I'm training with DB soon and as he is prepping I'm sure he'll have his camera within an arms length for the next 12 weeks haha
> 
> Will require some tanage and hair removal too pmsl
> 
> Loving my mans gym tho buddy, only been here 2 weeks and I am in love, I told the GF she is lucky cause if my gym was a person I'd be leaving her for it haha


dont really want to see your living room tbh


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Flat Bench: 1 x12 @ 100kgs, 2 x [email protected], 1 x 6 @130kgs
> 
> Decline DBs: 1 x 12 @35kgs, 3 x 10 @ 45kgs
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> dont really want to see your living room tbh


Haha you should is gorgeous haha I have some nice Laura Ashley wallpaper PMSL


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha you should is gorgeous haha I have some nice Laura Ashley wallpaper PMSL


oh in that case, post them up


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> any current pics little man??
> 
> xxx





Magic Torch said:


> I haven't Joe, I need to do some - I'm not shy of the camera


Just to add - saw j a week or so ago, and although i cant really comment on his size as ive never seen him properly before - he is still very lean especially considering how much weight he has put on recently :cursing: .


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> Just to add - saw j a week or so ago, and although i cant really comment on his size as ive never seen him properly before - he is still very lean especially considering how much weight he has put on recently :cursing: .


You might see me tonight aswell lol

I'll be in there from half 6 till about half 7


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> You might see me tonight aswell lol
> 
> I'll be in there from half 6 till about half 7


Cool will hopefully catch up with you quickly.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Last night was Quads and Traps (little claves too)

I did:

Squats 15 x 100kgs, 10 x 14-kgs, 8 x 160kgs, 5 x 170kgs

Lunges 3 x 15 reps with 20kgs Dumbells

Leg Ext 3 x 10 heaviest weight I could manage but my gym is so ghetto there are no numbers on the pins lol

Traps - Plate loading shrugs 3 x 12 @ 60kgs per side

Smith bar shrugs 2 x 15 in front @ 100kgs

2 x 15 behind @ 60kgs

Donkey calf raises 3 x 15

Seated calfs 3 x 15

Also did chest and Tri's this morning as I'm working NY hours today then cooking my mum and little bro dinner tonight. It was in the pussy gym as I only had an hour to get in and get home to get ready for work, but it was empty so could fly around it.

Flat Bench 3 x 12 @ 100kgs

Incline flies 3 x 12 @ 20kgs

Cross overs 2 x15 @ 35 kgs

Dips 2 x 20 @ BW

French press 3 x 12 @ 40kgs

Tricep ext DB 3 x 12 @ 16kgs

Single arm ext (cable) 2 x15

Chest was still a little sore from Sat so was more volume today. decent pump for 8am too.

Wed is a day off so will be back to my gym on Thurs for BACK  I'm actually going to have a few beers tomo night watching the football which is awesome as I never really drink anymore


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Wed is a day off so will be back to my gym on Thurs for BACK  I'm actually going to have a few beers tomo night watching the football which is awesome as I never really drink anymore


LOL 3 pints and you will be smashed :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You aint kidding, had two 10days ago for a mates birthday and I had to leave it after that haha


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> You aint kidding, had two 10days ago for a mates birthday and I had to leave it after that haha


LOL i had 4 or 5 at the start of the year and tried to jump off a roof onto my housmate :confused1:

Given that i have an irish mother and a scotish father, and therefore a hereditary ability to handle insane ammounts of alchahol, i really let my family down when i comes to boozing :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok not too much to report, training has been the same. Hit 180kgs for 5 this week in my squat, most of the other weights have been the same.

Everything is going well, feeling full from the slin (and I ripped two shirts this week at the elbows lol, so I am defo full haha)

I started my IGF last night 50mcg bi lateral in the bicep PWO. GHRP will start on Monday 300mcg per day in 3 shots.

Food wise I am going to change my lunches from rice to JP's I think as I am bored to **** of rice lol

Weight last night was 15st and 2lbs. I am lean and not holding much water (I know people say that but I am not at all, my abs are cut in well too). Really happy, just wanna keep my head down for 12 weeks then see where I am


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sounds like you are doin well with the abs still on show cuttin in , good squatin also, i myself am up to 160 for 6 reps tho it is poppin my eyeball i need to let a bit of air out i reckon but force of habit i have holding my breath in on the way up , good luck mate tho you dont need it great physique


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I started my IGF last night 50mcg bi lateral in the bicep PWO. GHRP will start on Monday 300mcg per day in 3 shots.
> 
> Food wise I am going to change my lunches from rice to JP's I think as I am bored to **** of rice lol


you will like the ghrp's appetite boosting mate forced feeding will become a thing of the past :lol:

How are you planning on using it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> you will like the ghrp's appetite boosting mate forced feeding will become a thing of the past :lol:
> 
> How are you planning on using it?


Not sure how to dose it, I was gonna do 3 x 100mcg per day? I heard that 2 is stronger than 6 so need to read a little more


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its 2 I have Colin!! Think it will be 100mcg x 3 tho


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice work mate 15,2 with abs !
> 
> I 15,8 with muffin top :lol:
> 
> Apparently the GHRP 2 doesn't boost appetite like 6 which is why I would never touch 6 :lol:


I am using GHRP 2 atm and its defo increased my appetite quite a bit!!

although if you eat afterwards it isnt to bad.

Dont know how it compares to GHRP 6 as never used it.

J - im using it 100mcg 3x per day, wont take pins into work so doing it first thing at 6:30ish, then pre workout 6:45-7ish and then pre bed @ 11ish


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OK sooooo last 3 days have been **** with food, felt like a mini version of what I had carbing up for the brits......

So I spoke to my mum about it in passing (she used to be a Nurse and a Paramedic).....Stomach Ulcers

My mum and brother have both had them, apparently duodenal ulcers can be contracted by anyone and lay dormant almost forever unless treated. This is in the way of antibiotics. It can take a few courses, to find which ones work but apparently once treated it goes away forever.

The one they had is a particular type that my mum thinks I have, basically I the last few days, every mouthful of food I eat, I instantly feel full. I then start to get cramp in my guts and feels like wind, sometimes I do pass wind but other times it is just sore stabbing pains. I have been drinking mostly shakes now to try and get cals in, but this is ****!!! need to eat!! four weeks in to my cycle!!

I cant hit the docs until Friday as I am not registered and need to do that first....I hope it can be sorted quick!

One good thing though, at least I know what was wrong with me at the British final.....

I think it seems to get worse when I eat a lot after a few days of not eating as much.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Well would be good if you have identified and easily sorted
> 
> Hope you get it all fixed mate. I may have to get me one of those though to stop me eating :lol:


Me too mate, dont want to get there again and have the same thing happen!!

I doesn't really stop me at this point just makes it really really hard


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> OK sooooo last 3 days have been **** with food, felt like a mini version of what I had carbing up for the brits......
> 
> So I spoke to my mum about it in passing (she used to be a Nurse and a Paramedic).....Stomach Ulcers
> 
> ...


that sucks J.. i know how horrid u were feeling at the brits! Hope it clears up sooner rather than later!

Why not go to a NHS walk in centre? U dont have to be reg and you dont have to wait in like emergency room waiting areas for hours!!!

here are ones in your area?

http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/ServiceResults.aspx?&Place=Barnet,%20Greater%20London,%20EN5%204&ServiceType=WalkInCentre&JScript=1&Coords=1965,5244


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

don't get me started on ulcers mate!

Thats what i had and put me in hospital leading upto the brits in 08!

I got them from the diclofenic and co-codomol they had me on for my back, mixed with clen,eph,winny and all the sh1t i was taking to compete already..

They'll give you omneprazel (massive SP lol) one a day, they work to be honest but you need to find the cause not the cure tbh, mine were horrific and even got morphine IV at the hospital to ease the pain

get some natural yogurt in your diet with meals and drop the spice


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Me and my mum both go to the same doc's B, and she said he knows his stuff. My mum had suffered with stomach ulcers for 20+ years, coming and going, she had every kind of drug under the sun, she even had a camera down her throat to look around! Every thing they tried failed....she went to this doc and he gave her some specific anti b's and two courses later she is fine! Been 4 years since and she has not had anymore issues! My brother also had exactly the same thing, went to the docs told them about my mum and they gave him the same meds - all gone!

I will go in Friday as I need to re-register with them, my mates mum works on reception tho so I'm sure I'll get one on Friday


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

you still going to the thing at panthers on the 13th or whenever it is?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> don't get me started on ulcers mate!
> 
> Thats what i had and put me in hospital leading upto the brits in 08!
> 
> ...


I know I'm fairly sure this is what my mum and bro had tho mate, I was just on the phone with her last night catching up, and mentioned I was off my food, she then spat out my exact symptoms and told me Barry had it too! I called him and right enough the same thing!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> you still going to the thing at panthers on the 13th or whenever it is?


Yes mate, you coming up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Yes mate, you coming up?


yeah, i was there this morning while booby was training and he was on about it but the way he is going cardio wise he will be lucky to be alive by then


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Me and my mum both go to the same doc's B, and she said he knows his stuff. My mum had suffered with stomach ulcers for 20+ years, coming and going, she had every kind of drug under the sun, *she even had a camera down her throat to look around!* Every thing they tried failed....she went to this doc and he gave her some specific anti b's and two courses later she is fine! Been 4 years since and she has not had anymore issues! My brother also had exactly the same thing, went to the docs told them about my mum and they gave him the same meds - all gone!
> 
> I will go in Friday as I need to re-register with them, my mates mum works on reception tho so I'm sure I'll get one on Friday


Sure she's had alot more down there


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Me and my mum both go to the same doc's B, and she said he knows his stuff. My mum had suffered with stomach ulcers for 20+ years, coming and going, she had every kind of drug under the sun, she even had a camera down her throat to look around! Every thing they tried failed....she went to this doc and he gave her some specific anti b's and two courses later she is fine! Been 4 years since and she has not had anymore issues! My brother also had exactly the same thing, went to the docs told them about my mum and they gave him the same meds - all gone!
> 
> I will go in Friday as I need to re-register with them, my mates mum works on reception tho so I'm sure I'll get one on Friday


ah ok cool.. makes sense to go there then!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Sure she's had alot more down there


Oi!!! :cursing: :ban:

Nah its good tho, hopefully this will be an end to it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> yeah, i was there this morning while booby was training and he was on about it but the way he is going cardio wise he will be lucky to be alive by then


Booby was training? Is that your pet name for him sweetheart lol

Haha when is his comp Russ? Is it the worlds he is doing?



MissBC said:


> ah ok cool.. makes sense to go there then!!


Defo, some GP's are not even worth a w4nk, the last one I went to about my tinitus told me to play the radio at night :cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Defo, some GP's are not even worth a w4nk, the last one I went to about my tinitus told me to play the radio at night :cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

your telling me.... having worked with some of the gps there are to many SH1T ones!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

ive called him worse/better! ha

he is off to the arnold classic in a weeks time for that then i think the worlds later in the year. all good for someone whos exact words last year were ' ill never do any of that bodybuilding again, to much hassle'


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yes mate, you coming up?


Are you going to be driving down? can i hitch a lift :innocent: (i'll buy you lunch, hmmmm if youre still ill it might be quite cheap... :lol: )

hope it all goes ok mate, get well soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

ares1 said:


> Are you going to be driving down? can i hitch a lift :innocent: (i'll buy you lunch, hmmmm if youre still ill it might be quite cheap... :lol: )
> 
> hope it all goes ok mate, get well soon.


drive through mcdonalds round the corner


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah cool mate I'll give you a lift

I'm ok I can still eat and train, just painful and hard to eat! I had an awesome chest and tricep session down there last night, smashed some IGF in before hand 

Like last night I had chicken thai green curry - 200g chicken and 100g rice, it took me about an hour to eat half of it then I was on the sofa in a ball for 30mins then I was fine? I then had a ProMass shake before bed as oats would take too long to eat, and I was fine after 10 mins....just frustrating more than anything else!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> drive through mcdonalds round the corner


LOL



Magic Torch said:


> Yeah cool mate I'll give you a lift
> 
> I'm ok I can still eat and train, just painful and hard to eat! I had an awesome chest and tricep session down there last night, smashed some IGF in before hand
> 
> Like last night I had chicken thai green curry - 200g chicken and 100g rice, it took me about an hour to eat half of it then I was on the sofa in a ball for 30mins then I was fine? I then had a ProMass shake before bed as oats would take too long to eat, and I was fine after 10 mins....just frustrating more than anything else!


Sweet! Greatly appreciated.

jesus mate, that sounds like an absolute nightmare, hopefully the docs can get you fixed quickly - nothing worse than being unable to eat.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> jesus mate, that sounds like an absolute nightmare, hopefully the docs can get you fixed quickly - nothing worse than being unable to eat.


Yeah but I aint a week out from the British so its all good haha


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey jay, hope your doing well mate. Read about the stomach ulcers sounds painful bud, hope they clear up soon and from what it sounds like youll have them gone pretty sharpish. Nice diet, training looks like its going well too


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What sort of posterior chain work are you doing mate?

Does it vary much?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ares1 said:


> Are you going to be driving down? can i hitch a lift :innocent: (i'll buy you lunch, hmmmm if youre still ill it might be quite cheap... :lol: )
> 
> hope it all goes ok mate, get well soon.


You wanna drive that far in that little toy car? You'll get out and it'll take you 30 mins to get out of the feotal position! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> You wanna drive that far in that little toy car? You'll get out and it'll take you 30 mins to get out of the feotal position! :lol:


Bowser in Mario Kart pmsl


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Bowser in Mario Kart pmsl












:lol: :lol:

Hows the stomach mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL getting better - I'm eating a bit better now!

It looks like it was IBS brought on by stress.....aka TREN haha But to be fair I live my life at 100mph so it didn't help.

I have dropped the Tren out and swapped it for Deca (which I rate highly anyway) so we will see!

Weight wise I am still 15st 4lbs so it hasn't caused me to lose much if any....still looking lean too so happy days!

You down the gym laters?

PS Bowser is far prettier haha xx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Glad to hear you are on the mend mate! A get together is in order when I get back. I'll be back for good before May.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL getting better - I'm eating a bit better now!
> 
> It looks like it was IBS brought on by stress.....aka TREN haha But to be fair I live my life at 100mph so it didn't help.
> 
> ...


happy days indeed!!

my training has been a bit sporadic over the past 2 weeks becuase of being sick - managed a couple of sessions, but dont want to push to hard untill im 100% so just playing it by ear.

that said i should be in tonight to beast my legs & then back on sat providing im feeling ok and back to normal next week hopefully.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ps youre always lean :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Glad to hear you are on the mend mate! A get together is in order when I get back. I'll be back for good before May.


Cool mate I possibly at the Bodypower expo? You'll be there with body tronics?

There is a possibility that I might be going to East Cyprus in May for a week! So if your still over there we can hook up 



ares1 said:


> happy days indeed!!
> 
> my training has been a bit sporadic over the past 2 weeks becuase of being sick - managed a couple of sessions, but dont want to push to hard untill im 100% so just playing it by ear.
> 
> that said i should be in tonight to beast my legs & then back on sat providing im feeling ok and back to normal next week hopefully.


Cool mate, I'm doing back tonight so I'll see you in there we can catch up


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> What sort of posterior chain work are you doing mate?
> 
> Does it vary much?


Hey mate, I just do it all on back and Hamstring day, also a little with traps.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Training this week has been miles better. Been eating well again and lifting heavier weights again!

Did my deca and sust last night, also going to run HCG next week for a month @ 500iu M/W/F for 4 weeks.

Monday I will add back in the Slin and metaformin, and also the GHRP.

Looking forward to the next 8 weeks as I will be going on holiday for a week at the end of it. Did some posing in the mirror last night too and I'm happy I'm adding muscle, still looking lean too.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

drive by si wishin you a speedy ulcer recovery in your gut ,i have a polop or something like that in my wind pipe osophacus and acid from my stomach flairs the bugger up so on a tab a day to keep it at bay, remember gettin the camera down it was a struggle awake i teel ye J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok not too much to report, training has been the same. *Hit 180kgs for 5 this week in my squat*, most of the other weights have been the same.
> 
> Everything is going well, feeling full from the slin (and I ripped two shirts this week at the elbows lol, so I am defo full haha)
> 
> ...


Thats good squatting for a classic (snigger) :thumb:

when going update pics???

Trying to catch up with your journal but its full of whinging about some tummy hurty and your mummy sticking things down her throat:whistling:

I will come back when there is updated pics I can harshly evaluate and \or at least some training to report:beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Thats good squatting for a classic (snigger) :thumb:
> 
> when going update pics???
> 
> ...


Haha TBH I am kinda looking forward to next year when I can get a bit bigger. I want to get back to 3 day a week splits and do some Dual factor training again. Build up to my max's and load and deload phases. Loved this kind of training.

This year is about hitting my limit at classic, then putting that to bed and getting up to the classes.

And oi! my mummy dont stick nothing down her throat pmsl!! Your journal has far more whining than mine!! (bit more stella and jaffa cakes too  )

Pics will be soon, I had a sunbed last night so I'm getting brown  :cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha TBH I am kinda looking forward to next year when I can get a bit bigger. I want to get back to 3 day a week splits and do some Dual factor training again. Build up to my max's and load and deload phases. Loved this kind of training.
> 
> This year is about hitting my limit at classic, then putting that to bed and getting up to the classes.
> 
> ...


Whats max weight you got in Classics (snigger)????

I would be interested in your training, if you posted some

Dual factor sounds interesting, whats basics on that??

My journal has to have whining, I got nothing else to say:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh does mummy not:confused1:, Was just something DB said thats all:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Whats max weight you got in Classics (snigger)????
> 
> I would be interested in your training, if you posted some
> 
> ...


Max weight is 14stone 2lbs mate, sitting at 15st4lbs now with not much fat at all, maybe just under 10%....I have got 5 months until I diet down so really I could hit 16st or there abouts in good nick if I carry on....that will be big for a classic, will need to burn some muscle as well as fat so I think I should get fcukin shredded!

Training at the moment it each bodypart twice over 2 weeks and chest and arms 3 times in 2 weeks. so 2 days on 1 day off, then 3 days on and 2 days off, repeat. There is no set routine in the gym, basically lift the heaviest weight I can as much as I can lol. Generally 4 exercises and 3 sets per exercise, adding more weight each time. While this is good for what I am doing now, I think lifting heavy you need to write it down a little more to progress.

Dual factor is basic, think Big's sticky on it is amazing. In a nut shell, write your weights down each week, adding more weight every week. When you fail on that weight, next week drop down to 80% and go again, logic suggests you will then press passed the weight you failed on.

This is suggested for begineers on Squat, Deads and Bench.

More then likely going to do Westside with it though, as this works to a similar principle with using percentages of 1RM to train with. I like the idea of period training. Works well with blast cruising too.

Dont you start, the worst mistake I ever made was telling DB my mum had her boobs done.....FFS! :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Max weight is 14stone 2lbs mate, sitting at 15st4lbs now with not much fat at all, maybe just under 10%....I have got 5 months until I diet down so really I could hit 16st or there abouts in good nick if I carry on....that will be big for a classic, will need to burn some muscle as well as fat so I think I should get fcukin shredded!
> 
> Training at the moment it each bodypart twice over 2 weeks and chest and arms 3 times in 2 weeks. so 2 days on 1 day off, then 3 days on and 2 days off, repeat. There is no set routine in the gym, basically lift the heaviest weight I can as much as I can lol. Generally 4 exercises and 3 sets per exercise, adding more weight each time. While this is good for what I am doing now, I think lifting heavy you need to write it down a little more to progress.
> 
> ...


LMAO

Oh your standard Powerlifting program then:lol: :lol:

Yes it does work:beer:

Your mum?? T1ts??

Pics or it didnt happen:beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

i think ive asked this but you are the same height as me 5 11?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Oh your standard Powerlifting program then:lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, cant wait to get on it again, I finished on some good lifts last time, hope to get another plate on my bench and squat and a couple of on my dead.

LMAO defo didn't happed :lol:



1russ100 said:


> i think ive asked this but you are the same height as me 5 11?


Yes mate 182cms


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

cheers, ive got a memory like a siv!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Quick question for you mate, if your going to be hitting 16st in good nick and will have to diet muscle away just to make classic class...

Why not man up and do a weight class?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

GHS said:


> Quick question for you mate, if your going to be hitting 16st in good nick and will have to diet muscle away just to make classic class...
> 
> Why not man up and do a weight class?


I would love to mate, buuuuuuuuuut as I have done a british final in the UKBFF rules I cannot do intermediates, I would have to do the classes. At 92-94 KGs I would be giving away 6-8 kgs to the shorter guys and would not even get a look in!

If I could do the Intermediates I may have done it. Still if I have to cut weight hard to get to 90kgs I will be is awesome condition

This was decent condition :



I feel sure I can better that too.....

Plus I'll put the weight back on during a rebound.

If I cant make weight when it comes to show day I'll get up there with the Heavyweights tho PMSL no way I'd diet and not do it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

good condition there!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fair enough mate, Agree condition is good there apart from your fat ass :lol:

I suppose if your dieting muscle away that your condition will be crazy.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Max weight is 14stone 2lbs mate, sitting at 15st4lbs now with not much fat at all, maybe just under 10%....I have got 5 months until I diet down so really I could hit 16st or there abouts in good nick if I carry on....that will be big for a classic, will need to burn some muscle as well as fat so I think I should get fcukin shredded!
> 
> Dont you start, the worst mistake I ever made was telling DB my mum had her boobs done.....FFS! :cursing:


going to be fvcking hard work dieting down to that mate, you aint carrying much fat at the moment.

but when you do it - you will look insanely ripped.

is youre mum on facebook? :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> good condition there!


Thanks mate



GHS said:


> Fair enough mate, Agree condition is good there apart from your fat ass :lol:
> 
> I suppose if your dieting muscle away that your condition will be crazy.


Actually I had decent striations on my ass too - I just couldn't pose for sh1t haha, I got told off by PScarb, James L and vince (used to post on here) for not showing it off well! Thought they were all bullys haha

Yeah, for that show I did 45mins cardio every morning and 20mins PWO 3 days a week, for the brits this year I only did 45mins 6 days a week and none PWO!

I never really have to do much cardio, so If I have to do 2 x 45 mins per day I cant complain, I'm actually looking forward too it!! I only used 100mg T4 as well and 40mg clen for the last 2 week, so with some more T4 or T3 and some clen and eph I'm sure I'll be fine, naturally lean.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> going to be fvcking hard work dieting down to that mate, you aint carrying much fat at the moment.
> 
> but when you do it - you will look insanely ripped.
> 
> is youre mum on facebook? :lol:


Yeah I'll be interseted to see it TBH, luckly I have my posh gym at the end of my road so I aint got to do any cardio at the works pmsl

Yeah she is, and my sister :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Actually I had decent striations on my ass too - I just couldn't pose for sh1t haha, I got told off by PScarb, James L and vince (used to post on here) for not showing it off well! Thought they were all bullys haha
> 
> ...


 Lucky bastard :lol:

Sounds like your going to come in shredded.

:thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Awesome condition, he had ripped glutes too but wasn't tensing them in that pic!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I'll be interseted to see it TBH, luckly I have my posh gym at the end of my road so I aint got to do any cardio at the works pmsl
> 
> Yeah she is, and my sister :lol:


nothing wrong with cardio at the works - just not as much entertainment of the female variety in tight lycra :lol:

LOL i will facebook youre mum :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Awesome condition, he had ripped glutes too but wasn't tensing them in that pic!!


Yeah you did me well there mate, you gonna help me this year too? Be my PT (mates rates)? x



ares1 said:


> nothing wrong with cardio at the works - just not as much entertainment of the female variety in tight lycra :lol:
> 
> LOL i will facebook youre mum :thumb:


PMSL yeah the posh gym is awesome for that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> ]Thanks mate
> 
> Actually I had decent striations on my ass too - I just couldn't pose for sh1t haha, I got told off by PScarb, James L and vince (used to post on here) for not showing it off well! Thought they were all bullys haha
> 
> ...


who is it?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

DB said:


> Awesome condition, he had ripped glutes too but wasn't tensing them in that pic!!


 :lol:

I know mate I was only joking.

He looks shredded.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> I will be at brits mate with my bucket of fried chicken and pint of beer cheering you on


Cheers Colin - I might be again too on the Sunday! Thats if I even qualify! I'm gonna try my best!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so last night was Quads and traps:

Squats: 100kgs x 10, 140kgs x 10, 180kgs x 8, 200kgs x 4

Leg Ext: 3 x 10 @ 8 plates

Leg press James L style: 3 x 15 each leg, 40kgs per side

Lunges walking: 15 paces each way 20kg dumbells x 2

Dumbell shrugs: 3 x 15 @ 50kgs

Trap machine: 3 x 10 @ 120kgs

Behind neck shrugs 3 x 10 @ 100kgs

Weight 215lbs


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome squatting weight, dude!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Awesome squatting weight, dude!!


Yeah it was ok, I didn't have a squatter - only james Hetfield (sp) screaming at my on my Ipod haha

Depth wasn't great but hell, the weight moved more than 2 ft so I'll count it haha

I want to hit some decent numbers in my Squat and Bench before I diet, then after comp season I really want to hit some comp numbers if I can. I'd love to have a go.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah it was ok, I didn't have a squatter - only james Hetfield (sp) screaming at my on my Ipod haha
> 
> *Depth wasn't great but hell, the weight moved more than 2 ft so I'll count it haha*
> 
> I want to hit some decent numbers in my Squat and Bench before I diet, then after comp season I really want to hit some comp numbers if I can. I'd love to have a go.


not A2G - doesnt count :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got a new PB for squats on friday, which i was quite pleased with considering i havent done squats for about 6 weeks


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah it was ok, I didn't have a squatter - only *james Hetfield (sp)* screaming at my on my Ipod haha
> 
> Depth wasn't great but hell, the weight moved more than 2 ft so I'll count it haha
> 
> I want to hit some decent numbers in my Squat and Bench before I diet, then after comp season I really want to hit some comp numbers if I can. I'd love to have a go.


 :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Last night was back and Bi's.

Pull ups 4 x 8

Bent over rows 100 x 10, 120 x 10, 130 x 8, 130 x 6

Narrow grip pully 3 x 10 @ 6 plates

Single arm pull down 3 x 10 @ 3 plates

EZ bar curls 3 x 10 @ 50kgs

Incline seated hammer curls 3 x 10 @ 18kgs

Concetration curls 3 x 10 @ 15kgs

Tonight is a day off, have my Bro's and Mum coming round for dinner.

Food wise I'm doing ok, my belly is a little better since coming off the Eggs in the AM and also having pasta in the afternoon rather than rice. I am going to add rice back in next week and see how I do. Perhaps start slin again too.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

you were looking big last night mate!

my housemate said "i like him... he makes you look small" :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Godd result for your boys against porto last night too!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> you were looking big last night mate!
> 
> my housemate said "i like him... he makes you look small" :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Godd result for your boys against porto last night too!


Thanks Jimbo, I'm feeling ok at the moment, just trying to get the weights up and beast myself every session. A few more lean pounds and I'll be happy!

Its a good job your housemate aint seen Baz in the light of day haha, its all gear tho I dont even train 

Yeah it was a blinding game, I have to watch big games like that on my own, I get too aggressive apparently if we lose haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok so last night was Quads and traps:
> 
> *Squats: 100kgs x 10, 140kgs x 10, 180kgs x 8, 200kgs x 4*
> 
> ...


I am impressed with your squatting Classic Boy

There is hope for you yet:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL just need some more Oxys mate and I might make it haha

I think my new gym is the difference. Love it in there.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL just need some more Oxys mate and I might make it haha
> 
> I think my new gym is the difference. Love it in there.


Can you describe or better still post pic of your hardcore gym attire??

Did you take my suggestions on board:lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Can you describe or better still post pic of your hardcore gym attire??
> 
> Did you take my suggestions on board:lol: :lol:


Ok gym attire....Nike air force ones (kinda like rebook classics lol), baggies (3/4 length for leg days) and any t-shirt I have in the draw with a hoody (what comes off once pumped and full)......any good?

Will get Jimbo to take some pics if he's around Thur/Fri  lol

The gym itself is awesome tho, stinks has 50% of lights broken or flashing and the weights are a golden rust colour! haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok gym attire....Nike air force ones (kinda like rebook classics lol), baggies (3/4 length for leg days) and any t-shirt I have in the draw with a hoody (what comes off once pumped and full)......any good?
> 
> Will get Jimbo to take some pics if he's around Thur/Fri  lol
> 
> *The gym itself is awesome tho, stinks has 50% of lights broken or flashing and the weights are a golden rust colour! haha*


your selling it to me!! :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> your selling it to me!! :confused1:


Ok none of the dumbells are labelled, the floor is uneven and the machines are luminous green


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok none of the dumbells are labelled, the floor is uneven and the machines are luminous green


i think i used to train there!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok gym attire....Nike air force ones (kinda like rebook classics lol), baggies (3/4 length for leg days) and any t-shirt I have in the draw with a hoody (what comes off once pumped and full)......any good?
> 
> Will get Jimbo to take some pics if he's around Thur/Fri  lol
> 
> The gym itself is awesome tho, stinks has 50% of lights broken or flashing and the weights are a golden rust colour! haha





Magic Torch said:


> Ok none of the dumbells are labelled, the floor is uneven and the machines are luminous green


The only way to train Baby:thumb:

attire sounds spot on

if only you were a manual worker you could enter gym a bit sh1tted up from work mess:thumb:

Spill coffee on yourself instead office boy:lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> The only way to train Baby:thumb:
> 
> attire sounds spot on
> 
> ...


Or put some keyboard keys in your pocket and tie a few USB cables round your neck pmsl


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Or put some keyboard keys in your pocket and tie a few USB cables round your neck pmsl


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Will get Jimbo to take some pics if he's around Thur/Fri  lol
> 
> The gym itself is awesome tho, stinks has 50% of lights broken or flashing and the weights are a golden rust colour! haha


LOL sounds about right - you forgot to mention that the DB's rattle though and there are more sources than nattys there.

Will be in on thursday so can take a few pictures then.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL I'll get some pics of the gym up soon


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> LOL sounds about right - you forgot to mention that the DB's rattle though and there are more sources than nattys there.
> 
> Will be in on thursday so can take a few pictures then.


Cool its chest and Arms anyway pmsl


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

theres some pics here:-

http://www.theworksgym.co.uk/?page_id=4

theyre very, very old though... imagine it with more dirt, less light, weight plates all over the floor & a funny smell....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

looks better thsn some of the sh1tholes ive been in, although im all health clubbed up now!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks nothing like it lol there is paint on the walls in those pictures! haha


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i know - and they have all the beta machines downstairs in those pics!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL it looks nothing like those pics! pmsl


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL it looks nothing like those pics! pmsl


When are you coming up again?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

weekends are busy at the moment dude.. u lot come to mine


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> weekends are busy at the moment dude.. u lot come to mine


Yeah but the week days wont be haha 

Chest and Tri's tonight Jimbo, you down? Be there at 6.30 I will, if your about gimmie a shout else I'll see you in there a bit later - take some pics for JW


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok two update pics, yeah I am a ghost pmsl. 15st 5lbs in the pics.

Front



Back



Heaviest I've been in good condition. Dropped the Tren 2 weeks ago and started Deca last week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good pal, looks like you have put some good size on ure back. seriously improved IMO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly said:


> looking good pal, looks like you have put some good size on ure back. seriously improved IMO


Is that cause I cropped my face out the pics lol

Thanks mate, I have been concentrating mostly on tri's and Chest, but my back does seem to respond well. I do love back training


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking great mate! Packing on the size but still pretty damn lean, git haha! Keep it up bro


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Deffo put some size on dude! and still lean as ever nice 1 bro!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I still have 4 months left to bulk maybe nearer 5 if I stay in this condition as I wont have to diet as long.

I should still make 14stone tho!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

good pics - look as if a pro took them?

tbh youre chest is youre only weak point, otherwise you have a very balanced physique and have defo made some improvements.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

awesome improvements!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tit job for me? Synthol? Haha I have a good few months to try and work on it, I might have to give this FST7 a proper try and stretches etc......


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Tit job for me? Synthol? Haha I have a good few months to try and work on it, I might have to give this FST7 a proper try and stretches etc......


LMAO tit jobs run in the family then.....

yeah i think stretching it & fst-7 could help a bit, doesnt hurt to try... ive got the FST-7 dvd downloading at home, i'll put it on a disk for you tonight if its done and i get a chance.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Massive improvements!

Looking really good, bro.

I don't wanna blow too much smoke up your ar$e coz the GHS brigade will take the mickey out of me  buddy, chum, pal.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

James, burn me a copy of that too dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

looking good! think they may need to change the bulbs in the sunbed though! ;-0


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> James, burn me a copy of that too dude


will do mate.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yh burn me a copy too


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

(umm remind me what you going to burn for me?)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> LMAO tit jobs run in the family then.....
> 
> yeah i think stretching it & fst-7 could help a bit, doesnt hurt to try... ive got the FST-7 dvd downloading at home, i'll put it on a disk for you tonight if its done and i get a chance.


Tits run in my family yeah haha

Cool mate I'd love to grab a copy!

Cheers Chris, you can lick my ass anyday xx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok two update pics, yeah I am a ghost pmsl. 15st 5lbs in the pics.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


Your looking very good Jamie, I am very impressed

Your almost out of that classic (snigger) look

Well done

No abuse today I really am impressed

A real mans gym clearly good for you

xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok two update pics, yeah I am a ghost pmsl. 15st 5lbs in the pics.
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, looking big:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Your looking very good Jamie, I am very impressed
> 
> Your almost out of that classic (snigger) look
> 
> ...


Cheers Joe, I've only been there 8 weeks but I am loving it, have two people there dieting for shows too, and a few more thinking about it so I am at least around people day to day that understand the commitment (unlike 'fitness' gyms).

Physique wise, we (Baz and I) are trying hard on my chest to bring it up with the rest, IGF seems to help a lot and I have been doing this for 4 weeks now, so I'll have 4 weeks off and go again 

Spoke to Bill from the UKBFF last weekend, they are discussing at the AGM in april allowing classics to progress on to the Inters after classics, so hopfully after this year I can go all out and bulk up to <100 inters (current classic weight is 90kgs) and be competitive which has made my day.....I will defo be going back to basics to bulk for that - Deads, Squats, Bench  Cant wait!



WRT said:


> Awesome mate, looking big:thumbup1:


Cheers Tom I am aiming for another 7lbs before June :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

are you training tomorrow?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> are you training tomorrow?


Yeah dude, chest and gunnage 

Not sure what time - need to hit st albans in the Am to get some supps, maybe about noon? u about?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah dude, chest and gunnage
> 
> Not sure what time - need to hit st albans in the Am to get some supps, maybe about noon? u about?


yeah will be training tomorrow - back and bi's, probably head down about 12-1.

will finally get round to sorting out that DVD out for you tonight too :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

haha cheers matey, I'll be down there tonight too


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going Jay!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Cap, not much to report this week, same old same old lol

I have 8 weeks until holiday so I am aiming to add another 4lbs by then as I'll be 100kgs!!!

Love it!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I find it a bit upsetting you can bulk like that and still be ripped!

Are you doing much cardio?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

tonyc74 said:


> I find it a bit upsetting you can bulk like that and still be ripped!
> 
> Are you doing much cardio?


Yeah fcuk loads mate, I had to park the car 5mins from the gym the other day, and last night I had to run up a flight of stairs to make my train.....well knackard!

lol nah mate, I dont do any, I burn calories standing still....not always a good thing tho!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait till you get to my age if you so much as smell a mcdonalds chip youll put on fat!

Thats what i keep telling myself anyway (forgot about the 4 pints last night already)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah fcuk loads mate, I had to park the car 5mins from the gym the other day, and last night I had to run up a flight of stairs to make my train.....well knackard!
> 
> lol nah mate, I dont do any, I burn calories standing still....not always a good thing tho!


PMSL!

im going to spike youre protein with lurpak.

what days you training this week?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mate go ahead haha

I'm training every day bar Wed! Footie


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Mate go ahead haha
> 
> I'm training every day bar Wed! Footie


same but will be at virgin active on friday :cursing: and taking some bints to the cinema on wed (well - theyre taking me to be precise as i dont drive :lol: )

you on lates again?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> same but will be at virgin active on friday :cursing: and taking some bints to the cinema on wed (well - theyre taking me to be precise as i dont drive :lol: )
> 
> you on lates again?


Cinema on Wed?!? You know its the biggest game of the year right?

Virgin Active on Friday = GAY

Nah I'm all over the place this week, finished at 4 today, 7 tomo and then 5ish on Thurs......Friday I'm off as trade floor shut! Whoop!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cinema on Wed?!? You know its the biggest game of the year right?
> 
> Virgin Active on Friday = GAY
> 
> Nah I'm all over the place this week, finished at 4 today, 7 tomo and then 5ish on Thurs......Friday I'm off as trade floor shut! Whoop!


seeing as my teams biggest game is against the likes of s****horpe united football really doesnt interest me any more LOL

Agree virgin is very gay - in fact only thing gayer is makin love to another man with your mouth or dancing, but promised some girl i would go to the gym with her & shes pretty hot - im thinking lots of SLDL's :whistling: followed by some bench presses so i can "check her form" :lol:

Same here bro - both friday and monday off, had thurs and fri off last week too  getting as bad as baz now...

what you training tomorrow?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

PMSL You cant say scu nthorpe


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

tomo with be Quads and traps about 8ish pm!

Nah no excuse with the virgin, you train in the mans gym then go gym with her when all pumped up showing her correct form as she feels your muscles to get an idea of how they contract.....


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> tomo with be Quads and traps about 8ish pm!
> 
> Nah no excuse with the virgin, you train in the mans gym then go gym with her when all pumped up showing her correct form as she feels your muscles to get an idea of how they contract.....


haha!! i reckon some superpump, size on any CEE is in order for that stupidly pumped look - shes only 5ft so makes me look pretty massive regardless :lol:

cool will see you in there tomorrow then - ill be hitting chest, delts and triceps.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ares1 said:


> seeing as my teams biggest game is against the likes of s****horpe united football really doesnt interest me any more LOL
> 
> Agree virgin is very gay - in fact only thing gayer is makin love to another man with your mouth or dancing, but promised some girl i would go to the gym with her & shes pretty hot - *im thinking lots of SLDL's * :whistling: * followed by some bench presses so i can "check her form*" :lol:
> 
> ...


I took my missus to gym couple of weeks ago made her wear tiny shorts then did some squats. Was awesome. Had her bench pressing and i Teabagged her whilst spotting her haha!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Update!

Ok well the big good/bad news is that I officially am the heaviest I have ever been. I weighed in at a huge 15st 10lbs......which is 220lbs which equates to....100KGS!!!!

That has been a personal milestone for a long long time! Really happy as it defo is not fat I am adding as I am still as lean as I normally am, decent cuts and obliques etc. Next marker is 224lbs (16st!) Once I get there I will prob ease back on the food a little as I need to get down to 90 KGS!!

I dont think it will be a problem, we will have 6kgs of fat to get off I'm sure, and also a deplete of carb and water will drop off 3-4 Kgs, which will be ok as if I need to deplete that much the carb up will be immense! 10kgs is just over a stone and a half, which makes me laugh when big meat heads with no definition at 19st think they can lose 2 stone and step on stage at 17 PMSL

I might just need to do more cardio for this show lol Plus I never use that many fat burners, last prep was 50mcg of T3 and one week of 40mg Clen.....feck all really....

I'm gonna keep bulking up until the end of May (6 weeks) and then go on holiday for a week. When I get back I am going to cruise for 6 weeks before I start my prep mid july


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

100kg!? damn, last time I saw you, still had veins and looked pretty dry for someome in their offseason.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

you may be bigger and leaner than me but i have bigger calves :lol:

probably see you tomorrow in the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> you may be bigger and leaner than me but i have bigger calves :lol:
> 
> probably see you tomorrow in the gym :thumbup1:


Fat boys always have big calves, ask baz PMSL

Yeah gym early tomo mate! Sunday gymin at Monster if you wanna come? Works is closed 

Cheers Merat!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

where the updated pics you gay!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Page 73 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/67904-magic-torch-2009-2010-bulking-prep-73.html#post1527895


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i take back my gay comments...

****


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Page 73
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/67904-magic-torch-2009-2010-bulking-prep-73.html#post1527895


Wow mate you are looking really good... you seem to have more condition with a bit more meat on the frame... well done mate... :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha 3 month bump! Isn't j not online much nowadays? He made a thread the other week.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

He's been on today mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I post now and again - work restrictions

I am not doing a thread this year but I am dieting at the moment 

You in the gym later Jimbo? I'll be there at 8ish


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Jamie! Long time no chat bro! hope all is well and that x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so few people asking me what I'm up to etc and sme people know some dont but I'm five weeks out yesterday, I am looking at doing the Dorchester show on 22nd Aug. Was planning on doing Kent on 29th Aug but my missus is away so figured I'd have a go the week before so she can watch (and help tan etc).

Figured we'd go for this one as its 6-7 weeks from brits so IF I qualify then cool we can have 1-2 weeks of relaxed dieting before a short 4-5 week diet in to the brits. I only decided at 9 weeks out to do this when round at Bazza's on his sofa casually lookin at dates....then I started the day after lol

Firstly, not doing this to qualify. If I do we will look at my pics and compare to the finals last year. If I feel I can compete then I will go for it, if I dont I will chill for a while and continue to bulk up to the inters class. I may also do the Kent show for fun as I have a mate in it and also loads of my gym will come to watch.

I managed to hit 100kgs in my bulk in good condition.

Weeks one 15st 8lbs at start down to 14st 13lbs. That was 45mins cardio and 50mcg T3. Cals 3200 ish

Second week was 14st 9.4 lbs - also clen @ 40 per day. Dropped cardio to 30mins

This week was 14st 6.4 - it was this mid week weigh in so added 75g extra carbs in and was the same on Sat morning. Cals now at 3500

Hope to drop 2lbs a week now for 4 weeks.

Have switched to fast acting gear from Sust and Deca, so should gain a few lbs in Muscle too I think.

Happy that I will be bigger than the 13st 5lbs I was last year at brits lol

I just get soo flat so easy, will talk to baz but think this year we will forget the whole deplete and carb up business and just hit the carb up lol

Here are a couple of snaps from last week (6weeks out) from Krunch gym:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate, i hate u and yur fast metabolism but im sure ive told you this before 

you guna keep this updated a little now


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL it has its bad points mate, had a mini refeed on Sat, 450g carbs, 2 hour cheat binge at night (pizza, ice cream, sweets, choc, doughnuts) and only weighed an extra 2.6lbs the day after!!!!

I wont keep it updated everyday, just now and again, harder to post on here in day now as busy at work and internet restrictions etc (can only post from my workshop on laptop)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

loooking good mate, just looked at the herc 08 pics and your upper body is so much thicker


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> loooking good mate, just looked at the herc 08 pics and your upper body is so much thicker


Nah thats just my head that is lol

Thanks bud


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> loooking good mate, just looked at the herc 08 pics and your upper body is so much thicker


x2, upper body looks much thicker, making good improvements!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely got a lot more density and thickness in the upper mate, and legs still fan-fvcking-tastic... looking sh!t hot mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers guys, still its what I look like in 5 weeks so fingers crossed!! I am looking forward to it this year!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressed with that, have made some clear gains


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

looking very good mate! big improvements even from last time i saw you.

Dorchesters a bit far to travel, but if you do the kent classic i will try and come down for it.



Magic Torch said:


> You in the gym later Jimbo? I'll be there at 8ish


Pretty much sacked off training these days LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Impressed with that, have made some clear gains


Thanks mate, looking forward to some decent gains next year too for the inters 



bulkaholic said:


> Looking thick as fcuk mate, muscle looks denser to:lol:
> 
> Seriously you look to have made some good gains there and the chest being an area I know you were working on is showing good improvements:thumbup1:
> 
> So another super gay tanning session in car park then


Hope so mate, we'll see where its at 4 weeks on sunday! Defo super gay tanning sessions 



ares1 said:


> looking very good mate! big improvements even from last time i saw you.
> 
> Dorchesters a bit far to travel, but if you do the kent classic i will try and come down for it.
> 
> Pretty much sacked off training these days LOL


Thanks buddy, yeah its been a while since you've been there lmao!

You good tho?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Jamie..first thing I noticed was your thickness def improved especially in the back double biceps, great shot:thumbup1: think your doing the right thing only dieting for a few weeks especially with your motabilism, your always in condition just about keeping your size def think this will help. All the best mate.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks buddy, yeah *its been a while since you've been there* lmao!
> 
> You good tho?


PMSL understatement of the century! Getting back into climbing, so gyms a bit counter productive as i still need to lose a lot more size.

Yes mate, very good! just got back from a lovely week in turkey with the missus. Followed by a work "jolly" in Brighton which involved far to many long island ice teas and spearmint rhinos LOL :lol:

Prep all going well then? everything on target?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey......you look much thicker than at the Herc 09 as well!

Yes I was there...hiding at the back....night vision googles on


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Nice Jamie..first thing I noticed was your thickness def improved especially in the back double biceps, great shot:thumbup1: think your doing the right thing only dieting for a few weeks especially with your motabilism, your always in condition just about keeping your size def think this will help. All the best mate.


Cheers buddy, we trained arms hard this year and chest with a bit more thought on angles and contraction, working ok, cant wait till next year to really get it up! Yeah, the diet last year was 6 weeks longer than it should have been....I think Baz and I understand my body a bit better now, I wont be as scared to carb up a LOT more 



ares1 said:


> PMSL understatement of the century! Getting back into climbing, so gyms a bit counter productive as i still need to lose a lot more size.
> 
> Yes mate, very good! just got back from a lovely week in turkey with the missus. Followed by a work "jolly" in Brighton which involved far to many long island ice teas and spearmint rhinos LOL :lol:
> 
> Prep all going well then? everything on target?


Haha climbing is gay! I think you should dump this bird and get back on the roids you eastrogen fuelled pansy  Only kidding mate, hope you are happy, the bodybuilding game is a total head fcuk, you got out while you still could lol Will defo come for a beer down the Monk to watch the footie in the off season xx



Kate1976 said:


> Hey......you look much thicker than at the Herc 09 as well!
> 
> Yes I was there...hiding at the back....night vision googles on


Ah cool I have a stalker!! You should've come and said hey!

I was totally off my game at herc 09 just did it as a bit of fun to put a smile back on my face, it was a good day! Thanks, who would have thought so many people callin you thick would put a smile on your face?! haha


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Some makor improvements there buddy! cant wait to see the finished product! keep it up!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Ash, only 4 weeks on Sunday mate so we'll see!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dunno about carbing up for me mate, still got fat to come off - but then this is only my forth week of dieting lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Whats the thinking behind not carbing up if still more to come off? Is it that you need every last day to get fat off?


Weight dude, my limit is 14st and I am at 14st5lbs now with not too much more to come off, I'm not going down the deplete route on the final week as I have my carb up on sat and I'm already flat as a pancake on the Monday! Serious metabolism, so no need to deplete if already flat. Might just do a carb up on the day - we'll see my weight fluctuates daily, I actually tested it this morning.....woke up at 5 for my cardio, weighed in at 14st5.4lbs.....had a pee then reweighed 2 mins later.....14st4.4lbs.....

I expect to add a little mass in the next 3-4 weeks too with the fast acting gear kickin in....just need to keep an eye on it all!! Will post some pics up on Sun then that'll be it till show day.

But yeah if I had more to come off on the day I wouldn't be carbing up till the day and I'd prob be doing 3 hours of cardio the last week lol



> Just curious as surely somebody full and pumped with a little fat left would look better than flat with fat:confused1: I dont need answer as obviously i will be ripped but just curious:whistling:


Yeah sure I guess, but I was referring mainly to the weight limit so full and fat wouldn't be an option or it would be the Inters under 100 I'd have to do so I'd be small, fat and flat.....very much doubt I'd win anything in that situation lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

With J's nuts metabolism no need for a depletion workout as you cant force feed enough food in 3 or 4 days without him feeling sick as a dig and looking worse,

Last week will probably see a normal diet but with an extra 80g carbs each day from the sunday before show day to slowly fill him out as cardio and training stops,


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> With J's nuts metabolism no need for a depletion workout as you cant force feed enough food in 3 or 4 days without him feeling sick as a dig and looking worse,
> 
> *Last week will probably see a normal diet but with an extra 80g carbs each day from the sunday before show day to slowly fill him out as cardio and training stops*,


Think that is a good idea, last year we changed a lot round in the last couple of weeks (mostly my fault due to wanting to do too much) and a lot of different foods, with the same foods I eat all the time just with a few more each meal I think it will be better for me.

If I'm being big headed I am in decent nick now and think there is little point in changing much at all, if I can stay the way I am now with 3 weeks more fat burning I think I'll be as good as I was (hopefully better) than my first show.....I am dieting on 3800 cals at the moment and still losing 2-3lbs every week. Shows you the size of the tape worm I have inside lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nice work J

You looked alot leaner in the face yesterday (can see much in your suit) so will be good to see how you look on sat in your pants lol

 Ill cook you eggs when you get here


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers hun! You looked proper smart too in your posh dress lol

Good work with the eggs, some scrabled on toast - cant wait!!

I'll text baz when I'm on the way  See ya tomo x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks for the reply mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Just trying to get my head around this carb up malarky as never done one!
> 
> ...


Just keep your head down mate, no missing cardio or nothing then see where your at in 3 weeks! You will be fine dude, tons better than last time


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers hun! You looked proper smart too in your posh dress lol
> 
> Good work with the eggs, some scrabled on toast - cant wait!!
> 
> I'll text baz when I'm on the way  See ya tomo x


hahaha at the posh dress.... had to get out of my pjs i guess, dont think they would like me interviewing in them.

cool cool il sort the eggs no worries... drive safe and see you tomorrow x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> hahaha at the posh dress.... had to get out of my pjs i guess, dont think they would like me interviewing in them.
> 
> cool cool il sort the eggs no worries... drive safe and see you tomorrow x


PMSL thats true, bet it was hard for Baz too, bet he didn't wear a shirt tho haha

Will do, should be ok, traffic wont be too bad x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL thats true, bet it was hard for Baz too, bet he didn't wear a shirt tho haha
> 
> Will do, should be ok, traffic wont be too bad x


no.... dont be silly.... baz in a shirt....... how about combats and a tshirt


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Have I missed something??

Is UKMs number 1 chav competing again or some sh1t???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Have I missed something??
> 
> Is UKMs number 1 chav competing again or some sh1t???


 :lol:

Nah I've given up the bodybuilding - its a swimmin gala got some new speedos and everything


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

copyright breech....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/magic-torch-/


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alright mate, hope things are well! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ares1 said:


> copyright breech....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/magic-torch-/


thats exactly what i thought when i saw it lol :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Have you got a stalker J?? sounds like its all going well mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha yeah its nice to have fans PMSL

Things are going ok peeps, weight down to 14st 3lbs mid week then back up to 14st4lbs on sat morn. We added some more nuts in meal two as well as the Whey isolate pre cardio, just to slow things down a little.

I am getting there, abs have a nice 3-4 veins spread across, delts and arms nice and vascular, both tear drops have a decent covering so condition is coming through. The skin is gettin tighter too so we are just waiting on a little bit around the hips to come off and a little on lower back and glutes. 4 weeks out yesterday and so 3 weeks left of fat burning.

Had a little chat to baz regarding the last week, think it will just be the same diet with the addition of 80g carbs per day just to fill up gradually and then a nice load of carbs on the day of show, not gonna change things drastically as there is no point 

Sat was refeed, so same as last week, shooting for 100g carbs per meal for first 4-5 meals and a cheat at night. This was brown bread, rice cakes and banana's. Cheat meal was a nice three corse meal (risotto, Lamb and crush pots, tarte tartain) very posh lol with some doughnuts and jelly snakes  . Weight this morning (2 days post cheat) was 14st 8lbs. I expect this to drop down to 14st4lb by wed and then down to 14st1-2lbs by sat - if it follows previous trends.

Happy fcuking days people......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good stuff J, u try the trainers?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

only saw you briefly on sat but barry says your right on target

Look forward to seeing you and your little glutes on stage again J..... you gonna do the bum slap again 

Good luck with the next week


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> good stuff J, u try the trainers?


LOL no! I am defo gonna tonight tho dude! Will text u!

You taken the watch off yet? lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> only saw you briefly on sat but barry says your right on target
> 
> Look forward to seeing you and your little glutes on stage again J..... you gonna do the bum slap again
> 
> Good luck with the next week


Thanks! Yeah I think I might throw the little slap in there again haha

Nah 4 weeks left should be cool, just cruise control now, all the real changes have been introduced (i.e. fast acting gear, diet, cardio levelled out) so its just a case of practice posing and staying in good health!

x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL no! I am defo gonna tonight tho dude! Will text u!
> 
> You taken the watch off yet? lol


nope it's too naughty to take off!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL "Dont touch the watch!"


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL "Dont touch the watch!"


i was surprised he got it wet yesterday when we were in the shower....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Sounds like things are going to plan mate :thumb:
> 
> Oh and I hate you and your mega fast metabolism :lol:


Kinda yeah, but there is a long way and lots of work left to put in, plenty of time for something to **** it up pmsl

Proper hard last night the day after the refeed day....I had to have 2 sugar free jelly's before dinner LMAO


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MissBC said:


> i was surprised he got it wet yesterday when we were in the shower....


wait are we still talking about the watch??? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok mini update...Weight at 13st 12lbs this morning, veins everywhere, decent stirations on triceps, quad and chest/shoulders so conditioning wise I think I am looking ok.

Started to water load this morning, will be fairly low key, 3ltrs today, 4 thurs, 5 fri and then 6 on sat (up to 9pm ish). Started adding more carbs in on sunday @ an extra 100g per day, so carbs up to 415g per day (from 320), protein and fat the same. Stop seasoning food and salt tomorrow.

Cardio is last session tomorrow (30mins), and have two pump up sessions on thurs and fri (supposed to be off tonight but will do some abs more than likely lol).

Gear is exactly the same with last jab (mast/prop/tren) tomo night.

Feel whacked atm mostly do to work being sooo busy this week, cant take anytime off either so proper hard right now, waking up at 4.30am to do cardio and get to my desk for 6.30....still if it was easy! lol

Meeting baz tomorrow and more than likely sat am just to check condition and for any last minute tweaks, but hope wieght will allow me to carry on carbing on sat (clean food), then after weigh in on sunday have some junk to pull water a bit. Gonna drive down on the day.

Tan will be 2 coats of Jan Tana comp colour mousse on sat afternoon/night, then 1-2 coats of Ultra 1 on sunday.

Hmmm not really much more to add....that it the plan!

Aim is really to look better than the brits last year, honestly dont care if I come first or last as I doubt I would do the brits anyway, I really wanna get started with bulking and training westside again to hit the inters in 2012! I learned a lot in the off season about what is good for me diet/peptide/gear wise and I really wanna push on!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Feel whacked atm mostly do to work being sooo busy this week, cant take anytime off either so proper hard right now, waking up at* 4.30am* to do cardio and get to my desk for 6.30....still if it was easy! lol
> 
> Meeting baz tomorrow and more than likely sat am just to check condition and for any last minute tweaks, but hope wieght will allow me to carry on carbing on sat (clean food), then after weigh in on sunday have some junk to pull water a bit. Gonna drive down on the day.


Bl00dy hell i feel guily for getting up at 7.30!

Good luck with the show man, excuse the stupidity but are you in a weight class, what weight are you planning to come in at?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I get up at 5.15 even when not dieting mate so its only 45mins early so sounds worse than it is, been doing this job for 4 years now and I love it so I dont mind really....yes I am nuts tho haha

I'm in the classics at the moment dude so my set limit is 90kgs as I am 182cms (rule is -100 +8kgs for the over 180cm class). I plan to be as close as I can get!

I really wanna hit the inters in 2012 at 95+kgs tho and with a filled out chest....cant wait!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

still bl00dy early....i used to be up at 6.15 everyday no probs now i can walk to work i 20 mins ive gotten lazy, just do my cardio in the evenings now (lazy b4stard!)

Might put my ar5e on the line next year, dont want to do a first timers though looking at some of the pics from other shows...id be embarrsed so i think a weight class may be better at my height/weight..i think!

i do ws4sb atm....works well for me aswell 

All the best!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Tony, westside is a great workout system, very interesting and challenging!

Keep working hard mate and I'm sure you will look great on stage and morning cardio is the way to go for sure!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup it is if i had a goal then i would probably drag my ar$e out of bed.

Cheers more muscle and less bodyfat needed over the next 12 months...first test course to come so that should help chest and shoulders are probably my weekest so they need sorting out!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah it aint so bad mate, was yesterday as it was ****in it down lol

Yeah looking forward to the 4ml of sust on monday morning lol and Foooooooooooooood haha


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks Tony, westside is a great workout system, very interesting and challenging!


yeah but you have to train legs if you follow the program don't you?

Counts me out :tongue: :lol:

ill stick to swiss-balls, sit-up's & the latest mens health beach body routine thankyou


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like it's all going to plan mate 

What training split are you following now mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ares1 said:


> yeah but you have to train legs if you follow the program don't you?
> 
> Counts me out :tongue: :lol:
> 
> ill stick to swiss-balls, sit-up's & the latest mens health beach body routine thankyou


:laugh: its all about working the 'core'

oh and kettle bells prefferably in a London park so everyone can see....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Sounds like it's all going to plan mate
> 
> What training split are you following now mate?


Yeah cant complain!

I'm just doing split body part training, so major and then a minor muscle....normally Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Delts/calfs, Hams/Traps, Quads/Abs...does change tho.

Back to Westside after comp 

Well Friday today so no cardio, met DB last night and all looks good, better than last year so happy days  just need to carry on the carb load exactly the same as last few days for today and tomorrow, just going to have some turkey and rice cakes for meal 5 tomorrow (rather than dinner) and have a steak and Jacket before bed (10pm ish) with a glass of red wine  just to get rid of the water that would be in the shake as I'll be stopping water tomorrow after 5 liters today and 6 tomorrow.

Weight was 13st12lbs this morning and has been for the laast 3 days, will be a little more tomorrow due to the carbs and no cardio and of course water, but this should be gone on sunday leaving me around my limit (I hope!).


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

you looked good last night J, i was impressed

Just dont forget about your leggies when posing and you will look good up there

see you in the morning

 x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers B, just need to practice my legs the next few days and I hope I get it bang on 

Eggs and Toast for brekkie  x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Boom! looked good last night J,

keep it as it is and u'll fill out from the extra carbs and no cardio massively!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Cheers B, just need to practice my legs the next few days and I hope I get it bang on
> 
> Eggs and Toast for brekkie  x


yea il cook you boys eggies on toast 

what time you getting here? or more to the question how early are you getting us out of bed


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Boom! looked good last night J,
> 
> keep it as it is and u'll fill out from the extra carbs and no cardio massively!


Cheers mate, as long as I smash last years condition I'll be happy! If I place happy days, I get some doughnuts..... Worst case scenario I come last....still get doughnuts WIN WIN  haha



MissBC said:


> yea il cook you boys eggies on toast
> 
> what time you getting here? or more to the question how early are you getting us out of bed


Hmm I wanna come as early as poss to miss traffic...can I get there for 8ish? I'll climb through the window and come jump on the bed and lick your face until you wake up


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Hmm I wanna come as early as poss to miss traffic...can I get there for 8ish? I'll climb through the window and come jump on the bed and lick your face until you wake up


LMAO......

makes mental note to shut the window before bed.... yea 8 is fine, il 'wake' barry from his slumber before you arrive :001_tt2:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck SUNDAY mate be confident and enjoy it...like I said before you have a great physique and should be going tomorrow with your eyes on the prize!! Catch up with you next wk if your at the Kent show im there working on a stand for sponsor. All the best bud :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Good luck tomorrow mate be confident and enjoy it...like I said before you have a great physique and should be going tomorrow with your eyes on the prize!! Catch up with you next wk if your at the Kent show im there working on a stand for sponsor. All the best bud :thumbup1:


its sunday you white toothed freak


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

MissBC said:


> its sunday you white toothed freak


Thats what I put Sunday  you perma Tan freak  !!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Thats what I put Sunday  you perma Tan freak  !!!!


hey hey hey i am not that tanned at the moment tbh but give me a few weeks before the brits and il make sure i do it just for you clarkey, wouldn't want to disappoint!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any pics I can slate please fck face???

xx


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The one to the left of your post?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Good luck SUNDAY mate be confident and enjoy it...like I said before you have a great physique and should be going tomorrow with your eyes on the prize!! Catch up with you next wk if your at the Kent show im there working on a stand for sponsor. All the best bud :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, sunday is all about improving on last year and taking stock of where I am. I have some plans for next year and want to come back in 2012 for the Inters, not too fussed about much else but enjoying myself!

Defo be at Kent tho mate, my whole gym will be there lol! I'll come and have a proper catch up with you on your stand for sure!



jw007 said:


> Any pics I can slate please fck face???
> 
> xx


Haha actually havent taken any since my avatar 5 weeks ago! Sure Baz will send you one on sunday am mate! I will be wearing my burrberry posing trunks just for you x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> The one to the left of your post?


^^^^^ or the one above me here, spagetti arms :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

1) Spaghetti arms doesn't even come close, you'd be better off with pube arms :lol:

2) Thanks Magic for posting at the same time and messing up Joe's attempts at mocking me :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> 2) Thanks Magic for posting at the same time and messing up Joe's attempts at mocking me :thumb:


No no he WAS talking to me :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha actually havent taken any since my avatar 5 weeks ago! Sure Baz will send you one on sunday am mate! I will be wearing my burrberry posing trunks just for you x


Your my Number one Chav mate:thumb:xx



Ak_88 said:


> 1) Spaghetti arms doesn't even come close, you'd be better off with pube arms :lol:
> 
> 2) Thanks Magic for posting at the same time and messing up Joe's attempts at mocking me :thumb:


pr**k:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> The one to the left of your post?


fcukin brilliant!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats buddy, read on Bazs facebook how you did, look forward to pics.!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DEJ said:


> Congrats buddy, read on Bazs facebook how you did, look forward to pics.!


Well....how did he do?? lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Well....how did he do?? lol


2nd place + invite to finals  not bad for only 8weeks dieting if I remember correctly!?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats buddy!

He's worked so hard to get to where he has considering he was about 6 stone 7 years ago or something, lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats mate


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Jamie looked awesome today, he was in a class of 7 but it was only between him and the winner and cud of gone either way, the other guy had slightly bigger chest but jamies legs where much better, condition wise they were simialar but without being biased i fort jamie had a much nicer physique and displayed it better onstage. jamie worked v v hard up there as they where onstage a longgg time and he didnt not falter once with his posing which must of been knackering keeping tht tight for tht long so big respect there. big well done overall pal thort u looked tremendous up there...and nice sneaky bending over infront of the judges as u left the stage too haha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats J,

Really did yourself proud up there today.

Awesome improvements from your last showing both from a muscular/conditioning point of view but also your stage presence was a massive improvement from previous shows.

Enjoy the week relaxing dude! 

Lil pic of J and the winner, as u can see upper body was close but the geezer had him on chest, Jamie's legs were the best in his class by miles


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats J

You looked wicked up there and it was nice to be there to support you and your well renowned booty.

x2 and big ups for the cheeky "opps i dropped something so must bend over to get it' in front of the judges lol

You showed yourself well babe and looked awesome as a result

 x


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jebus H Christ mate... you have improved no end... much more mass and greater condition and density... legs just blow me away mate... better size and thickness in the shoulders chest and arms too mate... nice work buddy...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ahhhh cant believe nobody mentioned the flip flops incedent! hahahahahhahahahaha

Guys, and girl. thanks sooo much for the comments and support! I will write something proper when I get to work - just need to try and get this tan off before I start work in an hour!!

Great to wake up to posts like these after a long hard day x


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats mate. Look forward to seeing more pics. Be proud, wear the tan to work 

Well done mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

well done mate,legs look excellent in that pic


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Jamie.....best of luck for the Britain prep


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats again Jamie, your looking much thicker and your conditioning much better this time round! legs too looking cut, excellent improvements cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Congrats again Jamie, your looking much thicker and your conditioning much better this time round! legs too looking cut, excellent improvements cant wait to see more pics!


Your turn next Ash!!

Seeing as we'll be training in the same gym we better get your african ass up there!

I got to give massive reps to Jamie for the best ''walk on stage and draw the judges attention''

How did he do this??

HE KEPT HIS FLIP FLOPS ON! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

well done J, pic looks awesome! you have defo made a huge improvement on your chest and arms in the off season.

Now let me know when we can go and watch the footy and have a beer lol :lol:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> Your turn next Ash!!
> 
> Seeing as we'll be training in the same gym we better get your african ass up there!
> 
> ...


YEP YEP MY TURN for 2011 seeing as we gna train same gym now! Mite even have to start a journal just to force my ass a lil!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Look awesome there jamie! Congrats!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

U looked good yesterday, congrats.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great result mate, and good improvements too!!! awesome


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

DB said:


> HE KEPT HIS FLIP FLOPS ON! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have you got varruca paranoia too? :lol:

Hee hee, found your journal. Awesome news. Congratulations! :bounce:Are you going to have a week of food related debauchery?! Send me pics. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice one Chav 

Look very much thicker this time around

From pic DB sent, if thats the winner, you look in better condition with far superior legs.

Sure he had you on chest, but thats just form that pic mate

Hope you do Brits buddy

wil try get down and heckle the fck out of you.

Wil be reason to stay out bar while classic class is on LMFAO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok a couple of pics from this morning, have emailed Eric Guy for the offical ones...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Nice one Chav
> 
> Look very much thicker this time around
> 
> ...


Cheers big man, I did work hard this year to bring some bits up, the 'proper' gym has helped loads, so much better to be around like minded people, there will be a lot of the lads doing shows next year so we are all gonna train up and get some serious weights on the bar for some size building. The brits....I'll post up in a bit with my plans, I have a fair bit to write haha xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Have you got varruca paranoia too? :lol:
> 
> Hee hee, found your journal. Awesome news. Congratulations! :bounce:Are you going to have a week of food related debauchery?! Send me pics. :laugh: :beer:


Haha yeah, there were my Havianas, cant take them off.....pmsl

Oh you know I been smashing the food haha, last night was BK then a dominos, some choc and krispy kreams....today is bodeans (rib shack) for lunch and then thai tonight, already had mc d's breaky and the fatest bowl of honey cheerios! Tomo is dinner with my mum (belated birthday for her) at italian I think....then the weekend is out with the boys 

Monday will be back to cleanish again - but still lots more food


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well done you looked in great condition


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Many congrats...u looked awesome  Are u gonna do the Herc again?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers everyone! I was pleased with my condition, I only dieted for 8ish weeks! I still think I can do better tho, I want to get to the stage one day where I can really get sadistic with the diet and cardio and not lose the mass (or have plenty of mass to lose) and get to the really grimey grainy granite look! Cant wait for that!

Ok so the british....NO.

I'm not in this for glory or to win, never have been, cast my mind back to the first herc in 2008 and that I did with Baz....my ethos then was do this show, get a fat rebound and bulk to inters....then I qualified and thought, cool do the brits! Then when the ex and I ended I had a sh1t 6months of training, then half ****d it to the brits and got i'll lost muscle in my diet and ended up smaller than the first show.....this year was all about getting better....all about improvment. I added 4-5kgs in this last year, I have dieted the whole time on the same foods and not missed a session. result....89kg on stage - 1kg under my limit!!

One fact remains, my chest is still a weak point, might be better, but still a weak point....if I do the brits I wont place. Too many BETTER guys this year, I'm not being a harsh, cyrus yaz, trevor chung, gaz smith (like this physique a lot), harry ogg, kami kalsi (great classic shape) are all tons better. To go there and not get a look in is hard work, I wanna go out on a high note...if I had places 1st yesterday I'd say the same.

This was never about classics for me, even back in '08 it was a step for me to push on, now I want to push on, I think if I pull my chest up and carry on with my back and legs in the proportion they are, I can hit the inters in 2012 with 7-8kgs more on, I will get my 1st place trophy and do ok at the brits.

Thats my goal, loved doing classics, I have some awesome experience now, so lets get back in the gym, get the weights on the fcukin bar and push some heavy ass weights! Thats why I started to train, I loved lifting heavy, the last 2 years I have been a little held back, now I can hit my westside again (my best gains came from here) and smash up the inters!

I love the support I get from everyone tho, from UK-M where ever I have competed there are always people shouting out your name on stage, it helps loads and a massive thanks to everyone for that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

We only shout your name mate cos you bring quality to the stage, those pics are just fully insane...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done....

only 8 weeks dieting cant believe you stay close to condition ! :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ares1 said:


> well done J, pic looks awesome! you have defo made a huge improvement on your chest and arms in the off season.
> 
> Now let me know when we can go and watch the footy and have a beer lol :lol:


Defo soon mate, might even be watchin the early kick off on sat!



j1mshere said:


> U looked good yesterday, congrats.


Cheers buddy!



Greyphantom said:


> We only shout your name mate cos you bring quality to the stage, those pics are just fully insane...


Thanks mate, snapped them this morning before the abs disappear lol



tonyc74 said:


> Well done....
> 
> only 8 weeks dieting cant believe you stay close to condition ! :thumb:


Cheers, to be fair I do diet hard all year round, I'm never really fully 'off' the diet


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Jamie much much better than when i saw u back stage at the last Brits...legs and arms have improved massively. Big well done to Baz as well for prepping you:thumbup1: See you at the Kent show Sunday have a good catch up.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Well done Jamie much much better than when i saw u back stage at the last Brits...legs and arms have improved massively. Big well done to Baz as well for prepping you:thumbup1: See you at the Kent show Sunday have a good catch up.


Cheers mate, that was a low point for me, gave me the kick I needed tho! Defo please with my legs and bi's!

He is a top mate, some of the things I ask him I'm surprised he still picked up the phone at the end LMAO

Defo mate- looking forward to Kent!! Gonna be a class day out!


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

id make love to you with that new avi


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

great condition well done


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Jamie you looking awesome in t hose pics! you have made some really good improvements,. alot thicker and over all size while staying lean (hate u) really did well, proud of you bud! im sure you will achieve those gains your looking for over the pff season, gives my ass something to lookforward to, and push me in that direction mate! nice 1!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

No worries ash, training with baz around you know he's gonna kick your ass until you get on stage buddy! I'm gonna be doen there loads soon mate - does westfeild have a Nandos?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lambert099 said:


> id make love to you with that new avi





m14rky said:


> great condition well done


Haha cheers fella's


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> No worries ash, training with baz around you know he's gonna kick your ass until you get on stage buddy! I'm gonna be doen there loads soon mate - does westfeild have a Nandos?


YuP! and 2 hours free parking when you go gymbox!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

damn you!! your pics are *almost *inspiring me to start training properly again :lol: ...

But seriously, you look awesome mate - i know you worked your nuts off in the off season eating clean and not missing sessions, you can defo see the result in the improvements you've made.

EDIT: P.S when you coming round to pick up that book lol?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Well done Jamie, you put in a great effort. Its a shame your not doing the Brits but I respect you for being brutally honest with yourself. Keep training hard, you got big potential to put on a lot of muscle on that frame and do really well in the long-term.

If your at Leeds I'll catch up with you there pal.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Origin said:


> Well done Jamie, you put in a great effort. Its a shame your not doing the Brits but I respect you for being brutally honest with yourself. Keep training hard, you got big potential to put on a lot of muscle on that frame and do really well in the long-term.
> 
> If your at Leeds I'll catch up with you there pal.


Cheers Kami, hows your prep going? I'm not too sure about leeds but will 100% be at the british cheering you on buddy, if Liz gets some t-shirts done this year print me an XL I'll be rooting for ya man!

I defo think I would beat last years condition hands down but still think there are better guys there than me, I have a plan now to take me to xmas then on to next year with some decent gains I hope 2011 will be a MASSIVE year!

I saw one pic of the south west on Eric Guy's FB page, will be buying these and when I do I'll show a side by side from 2008 herc, I love the difference! Cant wait for the inters! will post my plan later once I talk to Baz.

J


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, my prep is finally coming together....(Finally)!!!!

I can see that I've put a good 7lb of muscle in the off season, however most of it has gone in legs and back and not arms! lol! but looking thicker and denser. Its just going to be a very hard slog to the qualifier as I still have about 10lb to come off.

Not sure about t shirts but what Liz did last year is make some flags with my pic on it, thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

J - how did you find the split you've posted on page 1 of this journal gains/strength wise?

I really like the upper/lower splits but find i tend to burn out after a while on them, i'm wondering if the westside heavy/rep days would turn out better?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Love it mate, made my best gains doing it, but this last year I have gained well too and that was a massive over training routine, 5 days a week split body part. I think it depends on PEDs and rest mate, this year I'm going back to less days a week (3-4) and more rest, will be day on day off. More Westside focused, upper/lower heavy/rep splits.

Put your toe in the water and see if its warm dude


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very good 

You won't be doing the Inters though unless that was a typo as once you compete in Classics and receive an invite, you must then skip inters and go to the Mr classes. This applies whether you accept the invite or not.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very good 

You won't be doing the Inters though unless that was a typo as once you compete in Classics and receive an invite, you must then skip inters and go to the Mr classes. This applies whether you accept the invite or not.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Very good
> 
> *You won't be doing the Inters though unless that was a typo* as once you compete in Classics and receive an invite, you must then skip inters and go to the Mr classes. This applies whether you accept the invite or not.


No typo dude, will 100% be doing the Inters


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is my reading of the rules incorrect then?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Is my reading of the rules incorrect then?


Yes, I assume you are!

http://ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/Federation_Rules.pdf



> - INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they accepted their invitation. *This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors*.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

My mistake!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so rebound....weight back to 14st 12lbs (94.5kgs) this morning, up from 89kgs on sunday. So water rebound not too back. Been eating absolute sh1t on Monday, with a moderate day yesterday and a dinner out for my mums birthday. Today will be moderatly ok, then tomorrow will be back to structured eating.

I'm gonna do a jab tonight and then start training again tomorrow - gym session tomorrow and one on friday, one upper and one lower, only light weights just to get blood moving around.

Will then rest all weekend.

Monday will be first 'proper' training session for the rebound.

Foods will be the same as always, oats and protein in the am (with some fruit and activia in the first meal) x2

Afternoons will be jacket potatos or rice with some chicken or turkey and oil.

Prob some kinda of pro mass type drink and banana on way home/to gym.

PWO isolate and banana as usual

Evening meal - what ever as long as it has 60g ish carbs and protein and 10-15g fat.

Pre bed, whay and cashews.

Gonna aim for 5500 cals.

Gear wise is fast acting for 4-5 weeks then 4-5 weeks of short acting (whats left in the tin) then its 6 week PCT or 8 shots HCG (during last 2 weeks of test) then 100mg Clomind and 40mg nolva.....see what happens!

When 'off' I shall pick up slin and GH use.

Will workout the westside routine this weekend but think it will be 4 day split with 3 sessions a week so:

Sunday - workout 1

Tuesday - workout 2

Thurs - workout 3

Sunday - workout 4

Tuesday - workout 1

Thurs - workout 2

Sunday - workout 3

Tues - workout 4

thurs - workout 1

Sun - workout 2

tue - workout 3

thue workout 4

so every month will have 3 of each work out.

Plenty of time to rest and eat 

Will I get fat? I hope so NEVER been fat so I doubt it!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok, top 3 pic from Sunday, thanks to Eric Guy, you can see the whole show pics on his facebook profile, or email him on bo[email protected]:



Will get the whole disk on Sun when I see Eric at the Kent Classic.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

You looked in great condition Jamie, after my 6 month layoff I'm looking at getting somewhere near that condition.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ok more pics from Eric Guy:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More (if your not bored):





Will upload some more of top three tomo


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice m8 lovely looking physique , you have added mass all over but kept your lines thats the name of the game


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Jamie, have to say another well done mate, you looked really good up there! i know you gonna put on some serious mass on now i u carry on the way you are! good luck mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers lads! Much appriciated. I really did enjoy this show and I feel a lot more confidence on stage now, I actually feel like a bodybuilder now, for the first time so thats good. I really cant wait to hit the stage next time in the inters, hard work starts tonight. First 'proper' session back, meals the same as when on diet just more food and also a little extra when hungry. I'm chasing my 17stone target from today.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff mate. Glad to see another spec wearer on stage


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> great stuff mate. Glad to see another spec wearer on stage


Haha the four eyes was the least of my worries, I walked on stage in my Flip Flops!! PMSL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha the four eyes was the least of my worries, I walked on stage in my Flip Flops!! PMSL


that was so friggen funny :laugh:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking really good J 

Good luck with the 17st target bro, with your attitude pretty sure you'll hit it no probs!

Job well done so far mate, big improvements from last year and that's what its all about hey?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> that was so friggen funny :laugh:


I know, I'm gonna buy the DVD just to watch it back lmao



ah24 said:


> Looking really good J
> 
> Good luck with the 17st target bro, with your attitude pretty sure you'll hit it no probs!
> 
> Job well done so far mate, big improvements from last year and that's what its all about hey?


Cheers mate, hope to be at 16.5 by xmas, up to 15.5 now and not too much water, did my first sust and tren jab last night and back in the gym this PM 

Massive improvments, went backwards in 2009 from 2008 really and this year was about gettin back on track, and I did so happy days. Was really thinking hard about doing the brits aswell, but then I thought of my reasons for doing it, they were mostly to beat other people and not really because I actually wanted too....like I said classics was always (in my mind) done because its where I fitted at the time, not because its where I want to be....I always wanted to do the classes so for me, that is my focus. Plus when I look at my physique I am not happy, its not how I want to look.....I will carry on improving it and come back 100% where I want to be (mostly chest and arms - now upper back too).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome in the pics mate u really hit ure condition this time. with ure metabolism ure guna have all sorts of fun eating ure way to 17 stone lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly said:


> looking awesome in the pics mate u really hit ure condition this time. with ure metabolism ure guna have all sorts of fun eating ure way to 17 stone lol


Haha I can eat - not masses at a time but I can eat every hour no worries 

Its around 5500 cals the bulking diet, with a few extras when I want. In the off season last year it was the same, and I ate 2-3 cheat meals a week too. I could easy do the crap loading Dutch does and put on zero body fat lol But things like toilet habits and nice skin etc go up the swanny when I eat too much crap!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking awesome J... great things ahead of you mate...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks GP, I hope so matey, I am really looking forward to the inters in 2012 already! First lots of hard work next year - in the gym, at work and at home - cant wait tho!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Look amazing in those pics mate, how you didnt take 1st is beyond me, prehaps they needed to wear your glasses  Made some great progress, alot thicker than your last comp yet just as conditioned if not more!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

very impressive pics...envious of your ability to stay so lean and grow (diet must be spot on)....fcuker!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Merat said:


> Look amazing in those pics mate, how you didnt take 1st is beyond me, prehaps they needed to wear your glasses  Made some great progress, alot thicker than your last comp yet just as conditioned if not more!


I'm gonna be thicker for my next comp 



tonyc74 said:


> very impressive pics...envious of your ability to stay so lean and grow (diet must be spot on)....fcuker!


Haha mate I have been dieting the whole year not just for my prep, some crap in there on the weekend etc but just lots of whole foods....a lot! lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hats off to you for sticking at it all year round.

My body just seems to be very stubborn in terms of gaining muscle & loosing fat probably my age...altho 500mg of test and dbol will change that hopefully:thumb:

Whats the new diet looking like?


----------

